#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-29
<Proshot> nog iemand wakker,
<Proshot> alex--, ben jij wakker
<alex--> Proshot: ja
<Proshot> wat vind jij hiervan, het is een promo voor een opensource achtig optie beleggers magazine, gemaakt door en voor optiebeleggers
<Proshot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMyGAIVozQg beste te bekijken op 1080
<alex--> Wat is daarmee/
<alex--> ?
<Proshot> wat vind je van de promo
<alex--> Dit is #ubuntu-nl
<Proshot> is gemaakt met huis tuin programmaś maar goed het is dan ook de eerste keer dat ik zoiets maak
<Proshot> yep dat weet ik, en iedereen slaapt
<alex--> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic :P
<Proshot> :)
<alex--> Vind het een beetje dringend overkomen
<alex--> Dat arbitdinges
<alex--> nja het kan wel als je het zo met dat geluid doet
<alex--> maar niet zo lang
<alex--> het voelt alsof je een half uur wordt doodgegooid met die dingetjes
<OerHeks> waarom krijg ik de keyring/pass vraag pas na 2 minuten, terwijl ik al een site bezoek die een pass gebruikt ?
<jpjacobs> OerHeks: cache misschien?
<OerHeks> ik snap het niet echt, jpjacobs
<OerHeks> ik zou verwachtten, voordat ik dropbox kan starten, of een site met naam/pass, dat ik eerst de keyring moet openen, of kwallet
<jpjacobs> ah, ok, dacht dat je de firefox keyring bedoelde.
<jpjacobs> dan weet ik het niet
<OerHeks> firefox heeft geen keyring, die maakt ook gebruik van je keyring.
<OerHeks> dit is met gnome/ubuntu/firefox eender als KDE/chromium
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> ik denk dat ik een domme vraag stel, dat het anders zit ... maar ik kan me vinger er niet op leggen.
<jpjacobs> firefox heeft wel een keyring (heet enkel niet zo, maar is er wel): je kan er een masterpasswoord voor instellen, en ik heb het idd ook al voorgehad dat het even duurt eer hij het pw vraagt
<OerHeks> volgens mijn analyse maken programmaś en services al gebruik van je wachtwoordenopslag, en pas na 2 minuten hoef je toestemming te geven.
<jpjacobs> raar. misschien nkel voor data die al in de cache van het programma in kwestie zitten
<OerHeks> hmm twitter, router, etc worden opgeslagen in chromium pass .. xchat, dropbox en wuala zullen dan een eigen opslag hebben.
<OerHeks> ..vaaag
<alex--> OerHeks: waarom gebruik je geen iron inplaats van chromium?
<OerHeks> en wat is dat dan, iron ?
<alex--> OerHeks: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron#Verschillen_met_Google_Chrome
<alex--> sorry, deze link bedoelde ik: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron
<alex--> Ik raad Firefox aan, maar als je dan toch Chrome/Chromium/Iron wilt, gebruik dan SrWare Iron
<OerHeks> chromium is open, chrome waar je naar verwijst niet.
<alex--> Ik verwijs naar Srware Iron
<alex--> Wikipedia vergelijkt srware iron met chrome (maar als je het met chrome vergelijkt heb je ook die verschillen).
<OerHeks> Chromium heeft geen RLZ tracking gedoe.
<alex--> Jawel
<alex--> Btw, even een vraagje, ik heb 2 pc's hier staan, en ik wil dat ze internet krijgen, maar heb geen LAN kabel boven. Alleen 1 laptop en 1 desktop met Wifi adapter.
<OerHeks> nee, geen RLZ tracking alex--
<OerHeks> google gebruikt de chromium code zelf ook, om uit te breiden.
<OerHeks> dat het NIET op http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(software) word genoemd, en wel EERLIJK op http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(web_browser)#Differences_from_Google_Chrome is verlakkerij
<OerHeks> daarom is engels zo belangrijk.
<alex--> RLZ tracking is het enige dat chromium niet heeft t.o.v. Chrome
<alex--> Iron heeft veel meer niet van dat lijstje
<OerHeks> geen eigen update routine, etc
<OerHeks> effin, SRware overtuigd me niet echt.
<OerHeks> F11 volledig scherm, achterhaald.
<alex--> wel privacy
<erkan^> hey imkes60
<alex--> Waarom unlockt ubuntu niet automatisch me keyring?
<alex--> Waarom moet ik een wachtwoord opgeven?
<StefandeVries> alex--: gebruik je autologin?
<alex--> StefandeVries: nope
<alex--> Kan het zijn omdat mijn keyring password anders is dan mijn login wachtwoord?
<StefandeVries> Dat zou goed kunnen.
<StefandeVries> De keyring heeft helemaal geen wachtwoord nodig, eigenlijk. :)
<alex--> Hoe kan ik het keyring wachtwoord dan veranderen?
<StefandeVries> Even kijken, daar is een site voor,
<alex--> Ik heb ook perongelijk me bootscreen vernaggelt, is er een manier om dit te herstellen?
<StefandeVries> alex--: http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/tipsentrucs#TOC-Automatisch-aanmelden:-schakel-het-   Zie hier voor je sleutelringwachtwoord.
<alex--> Deze:  ?
<alex--> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/tipsentrucs#TOC-Automatisch-aanmelden:-schakel-het-
<alex--> hmm
<alex--> Laptop heeft geen beeld meerH
<alex--> Hoe kan ik soft reset doen?
<OerHeks> powerknop vasthouden
<alex--> Ja, maar er was toch ook iets van alt printscreen k?
<alex--> Alleen dan anders (11.04)
<OerHeks> die alt code is hard uitloggen, geen reset
<alex--> Ja dat bedoel ik :p
<alex--> maar die werkt niet meer in 11.04
<alex--> (unity)
<OerHeks> pech
<alex--> Waar kan ik vragen stellen over me hardware, -nl of -nl-offtopic?
<Fritigern> alex--: Ook al geprobeerd X te herstarten? CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<FOAD> Wat heeft je hardware met Ubuntu te maken?
<alex--> Fritigern: heb hem net reset
<alex--> FOAD: ik draaide ubuntu
<alex--> live cd
<FOAD> Nou en.
<Fritigern> Oh boy, iemand heeft een zware dag gehad....
<OerHeks> is je voeding nou het probleem, je bootscreen of iets anders ?
<alex--> laptop was bootscreen, en toen ik keek in unity zwart scherm, die heb ik nu reset
<alex--> voeding is een pentium 4
<StefandeVries> Je processor is een Pentium 4.
<StefandeVries> Nogal een verschil.
<alex--> ja
<alex--> maar eh
<alex--> ik bedoel uit die tijd
<alex--> Terminator: waarom heet je zo?
<Terminator> Omdet het kan alex--
<alex--> waarom spring je dan niet in de sloot?
<alex--> dat kan ook...
<alex--> :\
<Gotiniens> waarom heet jij alex met --
<Gotiniens> ?
<pjotter> Halo allemaal. Ik heb een Ubuntu vraag die misschien voor Open Office is. Toch maar hier stellen?
<OerHeks> leef je uit, niet iedereen heeft OO
<pjotter> Telkens wanneer ik een bestand opsla wordt er een ander bestand gecreeërd met de dezelfde naam en een nummer. Dus na het opslaan van "bestand.ods" staat er ineens ook een bestand met de naam "bestand0.ods". Nog een keer opslaan levert "betsand1.ods" enzovoorts. Zo loopt na een tijdje de hele map vol. Dit probleem doet zich enkel voor wanneer ik bestanden opsla op mijn gemounte externe schijf.
<OerHeks> ah ja, dat probleem.
<pjotter> Is het bekend?
<pjotter> Ik heb al gezocht maar kan het niet vinden
<OerHeks> veranderingen-backup op share, heb je een tijd gelee al eens gevraagd
<OerHeks> ja vreemd dat die niet gewist worden.
<pjotter> Ik kan me herinneren dat ik er een tijd geleden ook al last van had. Maar ik heb toen iets veranderd dat het probleem oploste. Maar ik weet niet meer wat dat was.
<OerHeks> ai
<OerHeks> vziw heb je dat hier niet gemeld.
<pjotter> Normaal maak ik aantekeningen. Maar deze keer helaas niet gedaan.
<OerHeks> ook geen forum beantwoord met je bevinding ?
<pjotter> enig idee hoe men deze "bug" (als het dat is) zou noemen? Waar zou ik op kunnen zoeken?
<pjotter> Ik heb deze vraatg ook al op #Openoffice.org gesteld maar kreeg daar geen reaktie.
<OerHeks> op wat voor partitie is het ? ntfs , ext3/4 ?
<pjotter> ehm...
<pjotter> het is een MyBook zonder een bepaalde partitie.
<OerHeks> met ntfs zou ik het eigenlijk niet erg vinden, geen journaling.
<pjotter> Ik denk ext2 of 3
<OerHeks> hmm, even zoeken wanneer dat was
<OerHeks> 30-7
<pjotter> Je hebt daar een log?
<OerHeks> ja, je meldde dat umask=022 niet werkte
<pjotter> Ik zit het nu ook te lezen :)
<pjotter> Maar geen oplossing toen... blijkbaar
<OerHeks> ha daar is hans
<hanswpad> oioi
<pjotter> Misschien weet hans het
<hanswpad> wat?
<pjotter> :)
<OerHeks> ik sla me logjes op met %D-%n-%c.log als filename, per maand en dag een mapke
<pjotter> Als ik met Open office bestanden opsla op een gemounte exteren drive
<pjotter> Maakt ie ook nog andere bestanden aan met dezelfde naam
<pjotter> plus nog een nummer
<OerHeks> externe mybook, cifs
<pjotter> yeps
<hanswpad> pjotter, daar had je het laatst geloof ik al over, nfs?
<pjotter> ik dacht cifs
<hanswpad> vermoedelijk een instelling
<hanswpad> even zoeken
<OerHeks> deze link gaf u toen > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974325
<hanswpad> http://openoffice.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=101282
<hanswpad> een bug dus wellicht die ze te ijverig fixten :-)
 * hanswpad zoekt u
<OerHeks> geen lock issue, toch ?
<hanswpad> oer, is op een pad een beetje lastig zoeken
<OerHeks> magic toad
<OerHeks> we dwalen weer af ..
<pjotter> Ik begrijp er weinig van. Ligt het aan mijn fstab instellingen?
<hanswpad> pjotter: denk het niet
<hanswpad> vraag het eens op een open office kanaal
<pjotter> Heb ik gedaan, maar helaas geen antwoord tot nu toe
<hanswpad> en op een mailinglist?
<hanswpad> oer, denk dat het een gevolg is van die lock bug, maar dan de fix daarop
<pjotter> dus er is nu weinig aan te doen?
<hanswpad> pjotter: jawl, bug melden, ze verwijzen je wel door als het al bekend is
<pjotter> ok
<hanswpad> of even goed zoeken op google, wellicht dat de bug al bekend is
<pjotter> Als ik nobrl toevoeg aan de fstab regel schijnt het probleem weg te zijn :)
<hanswpad> en je TMP env nakijken ......
<pjotter> Geen flauw idee wat het doet. Ik las het ergens in die draad die Oerheks zojuist gaf
<hanswpad> kijk aan
 * hanswpad houd voortaan zijn mond :-)
<pjotter> Ja, absoluut. Ik heb het nog een keer getest. dat "nobrl" doet de truc.
<pjotter> Die houden we erin :)
<OerHeks> wat betekend nobrl ? no backup r .. l.. ?
<pjotter> Ik heb geen flauw idee. Ik ga het even uitzoeken
<pjotter> Do not send byte range lock requests to the server.  This is necessary for certain applications that break with cifs style mandatory byte range locks (and most cifs servers do not yet support requesting advisory byte range locks).
<pjotter> Het had ook net zo goed chinees kunnen zijn voor mij :)
<OerHeks> .. toch een lock, waardoor hij die files niet kan wissen.
<hanswpad> gewoon een cifs bug?
<OerHeks> ja
<hanswpad> vraag jelmer eens
<hanswpad> #mep jelmer
<OerHeks> nou, dat laatste is verontrustend .. most cifs servers ..
<hanswpad> oer, lijkt wel nfs :-)
<pjotter> wat betekent dit nou (ongeveer)?
<OerHeks> dat je mybook niet up to date is ?
<pjotter> Niet up toe deet?
<pjotter> Denk je?
<OerHeks> uwer cifs protocol gedeelte
<pjotter> hmmm...
<pjotter> niks dan problemen met dat ding.
<OerHeks> omdat die de locks niet begrijpt.
<OerHeks> of niet kan lozen ...
<pjotter> O man... nou ja... met die nobrl optie werkt ie wel.. dus we kijken het nog wel een tijdje aan.
<pjotter> Ik weet niet wat die "locks' precies zijn en doen. Maar ik snap dat er iets is dat mijn MyBook niet snapt waardoor dingen niet werken.
<OerHeks> ehm
<OerHeks> je hebt je file op een share staan
<pjotter> ja, klopt
<OerHeks> meerdere mensen kunnen er aan werken, daarom neemt hij een copy voor jou.
<pjotter> dat kan ook niet anders.
<pjotter> ow, ok
<OerHeks> zodat anderen ook hun ding kunnen doen, vermoed ik
<pjotter> aha..
<pjotter> En daarin gaat er iets verkeerd dus?
<OerHeks> ja, nadat je opslaat, geeft hij de 'oude' versie voor die ander, niet vrij en wist hij deze niet, zoiets dergenlijks
<pjotter> Ik snap het (een beetje)
<OerHeks> trouwens wel cool dat je actief met OO bent.
<pjotter> Jaha.. ik doe er mijn administratie in
<pjotter> En die moet voor 1 september rond zijn.. vandaar dat ik er nu "ineens" zo mee bezig ben :)
<pjotter> Maar met die nobrl optie kan ik toch wel veilig aan de slag, toch?
<pjotter> Ik let er dab zelf wel op dat geen twee mensen hetzelfde bestand gaan openen.
<OerHeks> zijn die teksten zo groot, dat een veranderings-copy teveel ruimte inneemt ?
<OerHeks> dat is de veiligste manier denk ik, ook met tussentijds stroomuitval of iets geks.
<pjotter> Nou, het ziet er gewoon enorm onoverzichtelijk uit op een gegeven moment. Al die bestanden... Dan weet ik niet meer welke ik nou zelf heb gemaakt en welke gegenereerd zijn.
<pjotter> Maar ik ben even uit de brand in ieder geval. Super bedankt weer, OerHeks en Hansw!
<OerHeks> have fun
<pjotter> Yup. En als iemand hetzelfde probleem heeft: nobrl
<pjotter> groetsels!
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> prachtige muziek, Etna blijft spuwen http://zoomin.tv/?v=430733
<Fritigern> Hmmmm... Weer bezig met vertalen. "Outfit" zou kostuum of ensemble kunnen worden, maar ik zoek iets dat geslachts-neutraal is.
<Fritigern> Kledingset?
<OerHeks> uitrusting, garderobe ?
<Fritigern> Ja, daar zat ik ook al aan te denken, maar uitusing klinkt alsof het een uniform zou betreffen, en garderobe vind ik toch meer een verzamelnaam voor meerdere outfits.
<Fritigern> En toch waardeer ik jouw input hoor :-)
<OerHeks> tenue, ook weer zo'n ouderwets woord
<OerHeks> en frans
<Fritigern> Dat zouden de vlamingen me niet in dank afnemen :-)
<Fritigern> Correctie, de Vlamingen (let op je HoOfDlEtTeRgEbRuIk, Friti....)
<Fritigern> http://en.nl.open-tran.eu/ helpt me ook al niet.
<Fritigern> Misschien moet ik het gewoon "outfit" laten. Dat woord is voldoende ingeburgerd en zal dus geen tot zeer weinig problemen veroozaken
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-30
<henk_> Vanmorgen is een xen guest volgelopen welke (na 400 MB vrij te hebben gemaakt) een extra disk toegewezen heeft gekregen en vervolgens is herstart. Bij het booten wordt momenteel de melding "could not write pid file /dev/.initramfs/plymouth.pid: No such file or directory /scripts/init-premount/lvm2: line 39 add_mount_root_fail_hook not found". Na enige tijd schakelt de console over naar "Loading, please wait..." welke niet verder wilt. De
<henk_> disken/volumes zijn in rescue mode gecontroleerd en in orde, het updaten van de initramfs mocht helaas ook niet baten. Iemand hier toevallig suggesties?
<burn> henk_: het lijkt alsof ze in ro mode worden gemount
<henk_> burn, je zou het bijna zeggen. Heb inmiddels in rescue modes de boel gemount en even de kernel een versie hoger geschopt maar die panict nu. Ik zet er wel even een nieuwe machine naast en gooi de data over, kunnen we vanmiddag weer verder met die bak :)
<jorenl_> Hoe kan ik een weblink toevoegen aan het unity panel?
<burn> jorenl_: staat het hier niet tussen? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity
<jorenl_> burn: ik zal eens kijken, bedankt!
<jorenl_> burn: ik heb gewoon een nieuwe .desktop gemaakt die firefox start met de link als parameter, werkt goed. Bedankt voor de link.
<burn> np :)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-31
<alex--> sensors geeft 2 adapters weer; k10temp-pci-00c3     Adapter: PCI adapter     en    acpitz-virtual-0   Adapter: Virtual device.   Welke hiervan is de CPU?
<CasW> Werk je toevallig met een AMD processor?
<alex--> Ja
<alex--> AMD V140
<CasW> Dan zou ik zeggen k10temp-pci-00c3
<CasW> k10 is namelijk de naam van de architectuur
<alex--> temp1:       +56.0°C  (high = +70.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<alex--> Hmm dat zou wel kunnen met de temperatuur.  Wat is de andere dan (acpitz-virtual-0)?
<CasW> Geen idee, eigenlijk
<CasW> Grafische kaart? Harde schijf?
<alex--> Die heeft 2 temperaturen:    temp1:       +56.0°C  (crit = +108.0°C)                  temp2:       +24.4°C  (crit = +108.0°C)
<CasW> Nee, sorry, geen idee
<alex--> Ok. Kunnen jullie me dan helpen met de swap verminderen van me netbook? Want ook als hij voldoende RAM heeft dan gebruikt hij nog steeds swap.
<Jeeves_> uh
<Jeeves_> Dan is de volgende stap om meer geheugen in je machine te stoppen
<Jeeves_> niet om minder swap te maken
<alex--> Maar hij heeft genoeg geheuegn
<alex--> geheugen *
<Jeeves_> Blijkbaar niet
<alex--> Hij gebruikt 300 v/d 512
<Jeeves_> anders zou ie niet gaan swappen
<alex--> en 70 mb swap
<Jeeves_> Dan is die 70 mb niet interessant genoeg om in geheugen te houden
<alex--> Hoe kun je instellen dat hij dat toch doet?
<Jeeves_> Swap wordt gebruikt als het nodig is
<Jeeves_> als jij even meer dan 512 nodig hebt'
<Jeeves_> gaat ie swappen
<Jeeves_> als er dan weer geheugen vrijgegeven wordt
<Jeeves_> hoeft dat niet direct te betekenen dat je swap weer leeggehaald wordt
<alex--> Hmm
<alex--> Ik heb geprobeerd om de swapneiging te verminderen geloofik
<alex--> Dat kan ook fout gegaan zijn.
<marienz> waarom is het gebruik van swap een probleem?
<alex--> Slome ssd
<alex--> Waardoor je niks meer kunt doen als hij swap gebruikt.
<alex--> En dit probleem heb ik al een jaartje
<Jeeves_> Gewoon meer geheugen in je doos stoppen :)
<marienz> er is ergens een "swappiness" knop (in /proc, geloof ik), maar een tikje swap-gebruik betekent over het algemeen dat het systeem volledig ongebruikt geheugen eruit swapt en daardoor meer schijfcache heeft -> *minder* schijfgebruik
<Jeeves_> Filecache zit ook in je geheugen he
<marienz> en ja, als-ie echt honderden MB swap gebruikt is meer geheugen indien mogelijk nogal nuttig
<alex--> 70 mb swap
<marienz> 70M swap op 512M geheugen is aan de hoge kant, ja
<alex--> 300 v/d 500 ram gebruik
<alex--> Er staat Ubuntu 11.04 op
<Terminator> Dan ben je er misschien overheen gegaan door dingen als FF met add-ons ofzo?
<Terminator> die dan het geheugen volgooiden?
<Terminator> en dat kleine beetje swap houd je dan meestal
<Terminator> tot je restart ;)
<Terminator> maar nooit last van gehad :P
<alex--> Nope geen firefox addons
<alex--> Maar zodra hij met swap begint is de pc niet meer bruikbaar
<RawChid> Je kunt je swap handmatig legen
<RawChid> Maar dat hoeft niet
<trijntje> alex--: swap uitschakelen? Als je zeker weet dat je niet teveel RAM gebruikt
<alex--> Hoe schakel ik dit uit?
<alex--> trijntje ^
<trijntje> alex--: sudo swapoff -a
<trijntje> als je dan te weinig RAM hebt valt je pc wel uit ;)
<alex--> Hmm
<alex--> valt uit?
<alex--> En hoe kan ik hem weer aanzetten?
<alex--> me swap
<trijntje> sudo swapon -a
<trijntje> moet gaan, succes alex--
<alex--> dankje
<alex--> doei
<Chat5039> safi
<MonkeyDust> met welk commando kan ik best een bestaande partitie formatteren?
<alex--> Ik heb een probleem, mijn computer maakt niet automatisch verbinding met het standaard draadloze netwerk
<alex--> Iemand?
<CasW> Alex?
<alex--> Ja?
<alex-->  Heb ruzie met xchat
<alex--> Dus misschien kwam me bericht niet aan
<alex--> Of jullie berichten niet bij mi
<alex--> mij *
<CasW> Welk bericht?
<alex--> " Ik heb een probleem, mijn computer maakt niet automatisch verbinding met het standaard draadloze netwerk"
<CasW> Hij gaat wel standaard aan? Je wlan?
<alex--> Ja
<alex--> Maar hij maakt geen verbinding met het netwerk automatisch
<alex--> Het lampje brandt wel op me toetsenbord
<alex--> En hij geeft netwerken weer
<alex-> wat zeiden jullie net?
<alex-> over mijn probleem :P
<erkan^> heb ik iets gemist?
<erkan^> :S
<alex-> <alex--> " Ik heb een probleem, mijn computer maakt niet automatisch verbinding met het standaard draadloze netwerk"
<alex-> * imkes60mm (~yaaic@a80-101-47-123.adsl.xs4all.nl) is binnengekomen bij #ubuntu-nl
<alex-> <CasW> Hij gaat wel standaard aan? Je wlan?
<alex-> <alex--> Ja
<alex-> <alex--> Maar hij maakt geen verbinding met het netwerk automatisch
<alex-> <alex--> Het lampje brandt wel op me toetsenbord
<alex-> <alex--> En hij geeft netwerken weer
<alex-> oeps
<alex-> zoveel moest er niet gekopieerd worden :\
<erkan^> amai, diep over de netwerk heb ik niet echt verstand )-:
<alex-> gaat dit diep dan?:P
<erkan^> ja?
<alex-> oh :P
<erkan^> erg he?
<alex-> mwah
<alex-> valt mee
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-01
<alex-> En 238,6 MB swap usage bij 912 MB ram usage v/d 1,7 GB RAM, is dat wel normaal?
<henk_> Lijkt me niet helemaal gebruikelijk maar zolang je er geen last van hebt zou ik me er niet druk om maken. Windows is doorgaans nog een stuk erger met zijn pagefile :)
<henk_> Indien gewenst kan je je kernel afstellen mbt swap gebruik; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<alex->  heb er geen last van
<alex-> op deze pc
<alex-> maar op andere ewl
<alex-> wel *
<alex-> bash: /proc/sys/vm/swapiness: Bestand of map bestaat neit
<alex-> ik krijg de swapiness niet lager
<Omega1> hoi
<alex-> ha die remko
<Omega1> kan iemand me helpen met een muis probleempje?
<Omega1> hi alex
<alex-> Wie kan me een beetje op weg helpen met Shotwell?
<alex-> remko_, verstand van shotwell?
<remko_> nee
<remko_> why
<alex-> :(
<alex-> Wil het gaan gebruiken
<remko_> oke, maar?
<alex-> Snap er niet veel van :P
<remko_> ahh
<remko_> je bedoeld dan shotwell fotobeheer?
<alex-> Ik heb wallpapers, die wil ik wel beheren met shotwell, maar niet laten verschijnen in de lijst op datum
<alex-> Die lijst houd ik liever voor eigen foto's
<remko_> ok
<remko_> zal eens kijken of ik kan helpen
<remko_> brb
<remko_> kan je er niet mee helpen helaas
<alex-> :(
<alex-> wat was jouw probleempje?
<remko_> muis werkt niet
<remko_> althans na 1 minut niet meer
<alex-> usb?
<remko_> ja
<remko_> en het probleem doet zich voor op alle usb poorten
<alex-> probeer eens een muis met ps2 poort
<remko_> zou ik graag doen maar dat heb ik niet
<remko_> heb geen ps2 poort op mijn netbook zitten
<alex-> werkt je touchpad wel?
<remko_> ja gelukkig wel
<alex-> wat werkt er niet meer aan de muis, gaat het lampje uit van de muis?
<remko_> de usb muis doet het een minuutje en dan houd hij er mee op
<remko_> ja die blijft het doen
<remko_> heb dit met alle muizen
<alex-> houd hij ermee op, gaat het lampje uit?
<remko_> nee lampje blijft aan, maar voor de rest doet hij niks, onder winhoos xp werkt hij wel
<remko_> na het opnieuw in pluggen van de muis doet hij het weer even en dan valt hij weer uit
<remko_> in dmesg geeft hij aan dat de usb in disconnected
<remko_> dit geld alleen voor de usb muis en niet voor mijn usb dvd brander
<alex-> Muis geeft geen signaal meer, dmesg denkt dat hij niet is aangesloten
<remko_> wel raar dat hij dat heeft met alle muizen
<alex-> Ik heb er niet zo heel veel verstand van, maar als het met alle muizen is is het iets met Ubuntu :P
<alex-> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-421581.html
<alex-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421581
<alex-> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/ubuntu-mouse-stops-working-546373.html
<alex-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365110
<alex-> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/logitech-laser-wireless-mouse-stops-working-after-a-while-513004/
<alex-> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/optical-mouse-stops-working-in-fedora-7-ubuntu-7-04-a-577738/
<remko_> heb de meeste al door gelezen, maar echt een oplossing is er niet tot nu to
<remko_> +E
<szal> remko_: 'irqpoll' in de kernelbootregel
<remko_> szal hoe bedoelje
<szal> remko_: meer een gok omdat ik niet goed weet hoe dat vertaalt van Grub1 tot Grub2, maar -> voeg "irqpoll" toe aan 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX' in /etc/default/grub en voer dan 'sudo update-grub' uit, dat voegt die optie aan de kernelbootregel toe..  of test het eerst door 'irqpoll' zelf er aan het einde van die regel te hechten in Grub zelf als je je machine opstart
<remko_> szal wat heeft irq te maken met mijn muis?
<szal> geen idee echter
<remko_> oke, maar denk je dat dat zal helpen dan>/
<remko_> szal zijn er geen andere oplossingen?
<remko_> of waardoor komt het?
<szal> waardoor komt wat?
<szal> en heb je het al geprobeerd?
<remko_> dat mijn muis uit valt.
<remko_> meerdere muizen, geprobeert andere drivers te vinden... Helaas werkt het allemaal niet.
<tinuz> mogguh
<CasW> Goedemorgen Tinuz.
<tinuz> hey :) vroeg me al af of iedereen nog sliep
<tinuz> denk kom is kijken in de ubuntu-nl channel maar euh
<tinuz> tis stilletjes
<CasW> Het is ook nog vroeg
<tinuz> zou dat het zijn?
<tinuz> of werken?
<szal> "'t is zo stil in hier, ze hebben nergends woorden voor.." *gg*
<tinuz> van n00b on Ubuntu naar n00b in Ubuntu-nl :)
<tinuz> nergens woorden voor?  dacht dat ze voor support hier vragen kunnen stellen en dan ook nog is een antwoord krijgen
<tinuz> maar als ze nergens woorden voor hebben ....
<tinuz> :)
<CasW> Dan zijn er ook geen woorden voor die vragen.
<tinuz> sorry ik ben al een tijdje wakker en heb woorden genoeg
<tinuz> maar euh zijn jullie allebei hardcore ubuntu gebruikers?
<CasW> Tsja, wat noem je ¨hardcore¨
<tinuz> 99%
<tinuz> en dan afronden naar boven :)
<szal> same here
<tinuz> je hebt van die mensen die soms ubuntu gebruiken mensen die bijna nooit meer windows booten
<CasW> Dan ben ik wel ¨hardcore¨, ja
 * szal heeft helemaal geen Windows op deze machine (behalve in een VM)
<tinuz> :)
<tinuz> tja ik heb windows als 2e os maar zoals het nu is ... heb ik windows alleen om te updaten
<tinuz> maar dan denk ik aan die reboots die nodig zijn dus zelfs dat gebeurt niet
<szal> ik heb nog een XP op m'n andere machine, die wordt gemiddeld 3 keer per week gebruikt voor webcasting
<tinuz> heb xp op cd :)
<tinuz> wat voor webcasts doe je dan?
<szal> internetradio
<tinuz> welk station?
<szal> meestal beetje Duitse Top100 samenstellen
<szal> tinuz: http://crdl.info/ (Duits)
<CasW> Waarom doe je dat onder Windows? ;)
<szal> omdat er geen Linux-programma bestaat wat SAM Broadcaster volwaardig vervangen kan
<CasW> Dan is het tijd dat die er komt.
<tinuz> open de link in browser maar krijg een japanse site met leuke chars 従来のガロンボトルと異なり、水量に合わせてパックが伸縮するた
<CasW> Wat is er zo bijzonder dan aan dat SAM Broadcaster?
<szal> het is een complete oplossing voor uitzenden en muziekmanagement
<szal> IDJC op Linux is een goed beginsel, maar nog helemaal niet 'there'
<szal> en Rivendell is dan toch meer voor de professionele sector
<CasW> SAM Broadcaster is gerate als ¨gold¨ op versie 3.3.2 (http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1590)
<tinuz> Internet DJ Console is an Internet radio application for making a live radio show or podcast. Features include two main media players with a crossfader, a jingle player, microphone signal processing (compressor and noise gate), IRC track announcements with X-Chat, an automatic stream shut-off timer, MP3 or Ogg streaming and recording at various bit rates, aux input for connecting external JACK aware applications, and audio level meters.
<tinuz> met wine werkt het niet zo soepeltjes geloof
<tinuz> tenminste .. las ik net
<tinuz> :)
<tinuz> maar ik ben niet zo thuis in dj software
<tinuz> heb een manual voor het installeren van mixxx voor je
<tinuz> :)
<CasW> Ik moet weg, doei!
<tinuz> laters
<szal> met Wine is er vooral 'n probleem met de database, je moet je eigen MySQL hebben daarvoor, en dat werkt ook niet op iedere distributie
<tinuz> mysql kan lastig zijn
<tinuz> maar heb een fix die tot nu elke keer werkte als je niet kan inloggen
<tinuz> zijn er hier ook nog mensen uit het mooie (maar saaie) lelystad?
<szal> tinuz: ah, mijn fout..  het is http://crdl.eu/
<szal> (wegens internetradio)
<tinuz> had het al door, hoe kom je daar bij terecht dan? woon je in de grens streek ofzo ... kerkrade bv
<szal> nee, in Duitsland..  daar moet je echter vragen hoe ik hier terecht kom :P
<tinuz> lol
<tinuz> hoe kom je daar terecht dan?
<szal> heheh
<tinuz> ik verwacht een antwoord in de richting van.. met de auto?
<tinuz> :)
<szal> opgegroeid op de Duitse kant van de Nederlandse grens, op tijd Nederlands geleerd..  en deze channel lijkt me een goed plaatsje om een beetje praktij erin te krijgen ^^
<szal> *praktijk
<tinuz> geloof dat het nederlands schrijven van de gemiddelde nederlander niet echt goed is op dit moment
<szal> waarom dat?
<tinuz> tja ... wisten ze dat maar
<tinuz> hele opleiding stelsel is slecht
<tinuz> :)
<szal> overal dezelfde problemen dus :P
<tinuz> yep
<tinuz> ik ken genoeg mensen die als ze niet weten hoe hoe het woord geschreven moet worden dat op google opzoeken
<szal> lol
<tinuz> das pas triest
<tinuz> ikzelf ben gewent om alles in het engels te schrijven
<szal> Duits en Engels - geen probleem..  Nederlands - te weinig oefening..  Frans - laat maar plakken ;)
<tinuz> frans is mooi om te horen maar een ramp om te praten
<szal> voor mij is Frans niet eens leuk om te horen ^^
<szal> als ik probeer het nieuws op Pure.FM te volgen krijg ik regelmatig de crisis ^^
<tinuz> ging vroeger op vakantie naar frankrijk maar na al die jaren kan ik alleen maar scheldwoorden :)
<tinuz> duits verta ik wel als ze maar langzaam praten
<szal> als de geluidskwaliteit van de stream van Studio Brussel maar een beetje beter was..
<tinuz> luister bijna nooit naar online radio
<tinuz> ja afentoe slay.org
<szal> StuBru krijg ik hier helaas niet binnen op FM
<tinuz> vergat de helft
<tinuz> slayradio
<tinuz> c64 tunes :)
<MonkeyDust> szal: gebruik 'radio tray', doe ik ook
<szal> bestaat die voor KDE?
<szal> ;)
<MonkeyDust> ah
<tinuz> radio tray?
<MonkeyDust> http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<tinuz> thanks voor de link ... heb inmiddels ppa voor radio tray gevonden :)
<MonkeyDust> staat die niet gewoon in de repo?
<MonkeyDust> met apt-get install gaat het ook, zo heb je geen ppa nodig
<tinuz> zou kunnen maar om een of andere reden gebruik ik liever een ppa
<tinuz> is die er niet dan zonder maar met het oog op evt updates e.d.
<MonkeyDust> vreemd, bij mij is het net omgekeerd, ik vermijd zoveel mogelijk ppa's
<tinuz> is hier ook een stuk gemakzucht
<tinuz> denk ik
<tinuz> :)
<MonkeyDust> mijn complete systeem was eens onstabiel, door een ppa
<tinuz> tot nu toe nog geen last van gehad
<tinuz> heb voor radi tray een ppa van lffl (ferramosca roberto) en die zijn altijd wel te vertwouen
<MonkeyDust> als het maar werkt, wat!
<tinuz> inderdaad
<tinuz> koffie tijd
<szal> LffL heeft ook nVidia-drivers, maar ik gebruik ondertussen die van ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<tinuz> same here x-swat voor nvidia
<tinuz> gebruik ik liever dan die in ubuntu te vinden zijn
<szal> vooral die in *buntu te vinden zijn zijn momenteel buggy
<tinuz> momenteel of meestal :)
<tinuz> jij gebruikt kde?
<szal> yep
<tinuz> ziet er toch anders uit
<szal> die krijgen geen backports omdat het niet veiligheidsbetreffende is
<tinuz> vind kde wel aardig maar heb liever gnome
<MonkeyDust> ik ook
<MonkeyDust> gebruik nu wel Mint
<szal> dus hang je dan rond met 'n bevriezende X-server onder sommige omstandigheden, daar gaat die 280 beter
<tinuz> heb mint getest maar vond het niet zo
<tinuz> ik vind dat unity ook niet alles maar het went sneller dan verwacht
<tinuz> driver versie 280.13 zit ik nu
 * szal gebruikt al KDE sinds het begin (eind 2003)
<tinuz> maar tot op heden niks geen problemen met bevriezende dingen (geen ijspegels aan mijn monitor)
<szal> heheh
 * Out`Of`Control gebruikt gnome 2.32
<szal> tinuz: nee, met de 270 die je standaard in Natty terugvindt
<tinuz> eerste encounter met ubuntu was 7.10
<Out`Of`Control> Uniti werkt niet met Compiz
<Out`Of`Control> *unity
<szal> eerste encounter met Linux = Knoppix, eind 2003
<tinuz> Unity werkt wel met compiz maar tis ff weten wat je moet doen
<szal> eerste encounter met *buntu = Hoary (midden 2005)
<Out`Of`Control> tinuz het werkt voor geenmeter
<MonkeyDust> yeah, ik ook Knoppix :)
<tinuz> ging met pijn en moeite 7.10 installen en ben er sinds die dag niet meer vanaf te slaan
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu sinds 6.10, edgy eft
<szal> lange jaren op SUSE gezeten, dit voorjaar dan nog eens gekeken hoe *buntu er uitziet, en het was verrassend goed
<tinuz> wel meerdere linux versies getest maar tis geen ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> 11.10 ga ik wel overslaan, ik wqacht op de volgende LTS 12.04
<MonkeyDust> of ik blijf bij Mint
<tinuz> ik wacht juist op 11.10 en als het tegenvalt stop ik met ubuntu en met n00bsonubuntu
<MonkeyDust> niet tevreden over ubuntu?
<tinuz> maar unity is pas over een paar jaar klaar
<tinuz> meer ontevreden over die rare launcher panels
<tinuz> wil zoals het was
<szal> Unity hoeft klaar te zijn voor 12.04, want Gnome 2 is er dan niet meer
<MonkeyDust> mijn Mint heeft wel de look n feel van Win7, heiligschennis, ik weet het
<tinuz> unity is een jaren plan
<tinuz> een volledig werkende unity is er pas in de 13 serie
<szal> òf Unity òf Gnome 3, anders gaat 12.04 een ramp worden
<MonkeyDust> er is veel kritiek op Gnome 3
<tinuz> heb meerdere malen gnome 3 op ubuntu installed maar het werkt niet echt
<MonkeyDust> net zoals op Unity dus, omdat het nieuw is, vermoed ik
<tinuz> in het begin was er paniek ivm compiz en cube
<tinuz> en de beperkte opties met je launcher panels
<tinuz> maar panels is kwestie van wennen en die cube werkt gewoon maar tis ff klooien
<tinuz> als ik moet kiezen tussen unity of gnome 3 dan is het momenteel unity
<tinuz> maar dat komt doordat ik gnome 3 niet werkende krijg
<tinuz> :)
<MonkeyDust> http://imagebin.org/170546
<tinuz> http://is.gd/6UVgoi zo zag mijn desktop er uit op 10.10
<Out`Of`Control> ik blijf bij gnome 2
<tinuz> maar nu durf ik geen screen shot te posten .... :)
<Out`Of`Control> lol
<tinuz> een gnome 2 fork is uit genaamt mate, maar heb het niet getest nog
<szal> http://www.abload.de/img/20110801_fullscreen25ue2.png
<MonkeyDust> Pinguy OS is wel nogal overkill, vind ik, te veel toeters en bellen http://sourceforge.net/projects/pinguy-os/
<tinuz> hoor nogal veel mensen over wifi problemen met pinguy
 * szal hoort nogal veel mensen over WiFi-problemen met alle soorten van Linuxen ;)
<tinuz> ssssst wou pinguy ff afzeiken
<MonkeyDust> schurken
<tinuz> bandieten :)
<Out`Of`Control> szal alle wifi's werken hier
<Out`Of`Control> usb/pci
 * szal heeft geen WiFi
<tinuz> tnuz auch nicht
<tinuz> gewoon ouderwets kabel
<Out`Of`Control> ik ook. heb andere pc's met wifi
<tinuz> beter is er niet naar mijn mening
<tinuz> wifi is handig
<szal> geen behoefte aan WiFi hier wegens gebrek aan mobiele toestellen
<tinuz> wifi is onstabiel hier
<tinuz> heb alles zoals upc het wil hebben maar niet de snelheid over wifi die ik wil hebben
<Out`Of`Control> voor porno moet je een lan hebben wifi trekt het niet aan :D
<szal> ga weg met porno :P
<tinuz> als je maar hard genoeg aan je kabel trekt dan gaat het wel
<MonkeyDust> lol
<Out`Of`Control> Copyleft ik hoef geen copyright
<tinuz> meestal copywrong hier
<szal> lol
<tinuz> koffie tijd
<szal> al weer? ;)
<tinuz> niet alweer, natuurlijk niet
<tinuz> nog steeds :)
<szal> *gg*
<tinuz> zit er een : in de tijd dan is het koffie:tijd
<trijntje> Ik ben ineens de meeste berichten uit mn pop inbox in evolution kwijt, iemand enig idee hoe ik deze terug kan halen (ze staan niet meer op de server)
<OerHeks> trijntje, oei
<OerHeks> ik heb zoiets laatst geholpen, met een rare truuk
<OerHeks> solution was de onderste comment, inbox renamen, evolution maakt dan een nieuwe aan, die nieuwe wissen en oude inbox weer terug renamen > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/397980/comments/12
<OerHeks>  ik snap zelf niet waarom die emails wel bewaard zijn, en waar ..
<trijntje> OerHeks: ik zit ook ff rond te neuzen, .evolution is leeg, maar .local/share/evolution is vrij groot, ik gok dat ze daar in zitten
<trijntje> ben nu een backup van die map aan het maken
<OerHeks> kee, goeie stap
<trijntje> OerHeks: hmm, die fix werkt helaas niet
<trijntje> ja shit, nu zijn ook de laatste berichten die ik had verdwenen...
<trijntje> misschien is het tijd om alvast naar thunderbird over te stappen, dit is niet echt normaal gedrag voor een mailpogramma
<OerHeks> curieus, trijntje :(
<OerHeks> ik hoop niet dat dit iets met certificaten van doen heeft :-D
<tinuz> thunderbird is ook niet alles
<trijntje> nouja, het is geen halszaak, maar het moet geen gewoonte worden :P
<OerHeks> ik gebruik tot nu toe webmail.
<trijntje> tinuz: in de volgende ubuntu is thunderbird standaard, en ik hou me meestal netjes aan wat onze ubuntu-overlords besluiten ;)
<tinuz> evolution werkt prima
<trijntje> OerHeks: kan ook, maar ik heb meerdere account, en ik heb mn mails graag op 1 plaats zonder alles te forwarden etc
<tinuz> ik vind dit niet echt een goed besluit
<tinuz> maar was het ook niet eens met vervangen van gimp
<tinuz> ondanks dat sudo apt-get niet veel moeite is om te typen
<tinuz> :)
 * trijntje weet nieteens hoe goed thunderbird vertaald is, eens nakijken
<tinuz> heb de 4 meest gebruikte email adressen in evolution staan zonder probs in een lijst
<tinuz> vind thunderbird zo wit
 * szal heeft één keer geprobeerd om op Evolution over te stappen, maar de mail-import-functie werkte niet, en dus heeft hij het opgegeven
<tinuz> doet pijn aan de ogen
<tinuz> heb gmail, live mail en 2 andere accounts in evo staan
<tinuz> gcal sync zonder problemen
<tinuz> geen mails die "kwijt" raken enzo :P
<trijntje> tinuz: ik gebruik evolution ook al vrij lang, maar nu ineens die problemen
<tinuz> je hebt niet een certificaat melding over het hoofd gezien?
<erkan^> denken jullie dat novell is erg teleurgesteld als volgende ubuntu is thunderbird als standaard e-mailprogramma ingesteld?
<szal> wat zou Novell daarmee te maken hebben?
<viezerd> nope, novell is verkocht
<erkan^> Novell heeft evolution gemaakt tog?
<erkan^> ow kee
<tinuz> dacht dat evolution van gnome is
<szal> nee, Novell heeft jaren geleden de firma die Evolution ontvonden had opgekocht
<tinuz> ow
<szal> Ximian
<erkan^> http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/features/evolution.html
<tinuz> zeg dat dan meteen
<tinuz> :)
<OerHeks> wat is een alternatief voor Evolution of Thunderbird ?
<trijntje> tinuz: certificaat?
<szal> maar Evolution is grondzakelijk GPL, en dat zal wel ook de versie zijn die met *buntu wordt uitgeleverd, dus wat zal het Novell schelen als een distributie iets anders gaat nemen..
<OerHeks> ow wacht, Kmail :P
<erkan^> Kmail? effe kijiken
<erkan^> volgens me is dat voor KDE?
<szal> OerHeks: niks tegen KMail, hier al ruim 6 jaar in gebruik en nooit een groter probleem mee gehad, niet eens bij overstap van KDE 3 naar 4
<tinuz> ben nooit op zoek geweest naar een vervanger voor evolution
<OerHeks> hmm kmail staat niet standaard in Kubuntu ..
<tinuz> misschien dat claws mail een oplossing is?
<erkan^> welke dan, OerHeks ?
<tinuz> zit in software center
<tinuz> kmail is toch standaard mail app voor kde?
<erkan^> blijkbaar niet
<viezerd> voor kde wel, maar niet voor kubuntu
<OerHeks> dacht ik ook tinuz maar ik vond hem niet, wel in packagekit, niet geïnstalleerd ...
<tinuz> vaag
<tinuz> wat is er dan wel geinstaleerd als default mail app?
<OerHeks> niets ...
<tinuz> kubuntu user emailen niet .. was ik ff vergeten
<OerHeks> wel amuzant, firefox eruit, thunderbird erin .. terwijl firefox een goed antwoord was, als standaard browser.
<tinuz> vraag me af wie dat allemaal bedenkt die veranderingen
<szal> Firefox is er om spatieredenen niet mee op de CD voor Kubuntu, daarvoor is er een 'pull-in'-pakket
<tinuz> zijn mensen eindelijk om naar een goede browser komt er weer wat anders
<tinuz> zelfde geldt voor mail, gimp ...
<szal> even m'n ander PC opstarten, langzaam klaar raken..
<tinuz> nog ruim een uurtjee dan mag je draaien :)
<szal> ik _mag_ ook vroeger ;)
<tinuz> maar eerst ....
<tinuz> koffie:tijd
<OerHeks> les1: cron jobs
<CasW> "Only six weeks left until release!"
<CasW> Moet ik dan nog zo lang wachten totdat ik weer fijn dual-monitor kan werken? :(
<CasW> Ik installeer wel een release candidate of zo
<CasW> Een beta
<CasW> Zoiets
<OerHeks> ehm
<tinuz> beta 1 komt vandaag uit
<OerHeks> ja, vandaag zou de beta uitkomen
<OerHeks> maar ehm, kernel.org was gehacked ..
<tinuz> zit te wachten op release email
<tinuz> maar daarom is er nog geen reden tot paniek
<OerHeks> dus ik weet niet of dit enig invloed heeft ..
<tinuz> nope volgens rss feed niets tot geen invloed
<OerHeks> ik snap wel, de kernel.org zit hoog in de ladder, voordat een stuk code hier beland is het al door veel schijffen gegaan.
<tinuz> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/grlexsQu6BI/ mbt kernel.org
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.10/beta-1/
<OerHeks> hopla
 * OerHeks speelt wel eens MailMan
<OerHeks> torrents van oneiric ubuntu komen nog niet binnen, Kubuntu is al klaar
<tinuz> ik wacht nog wel ff op het mailtje en heb dan meteen alle servers
<tinuz> copy+pasten en hoppaaa weer een post voor op de site :)
<imkes60> hi
<jorenl_> Ongeveer een keer op 2 hangt ubuntu op een lege standaard achtergrond (met muis) bij het aanmelden. Geen enkele shortcut voor CLI of restart werkt.
<jorenl_> Ik moet altijd de power knop indrukken, en opnieuw een cold boot doen.
<jorenl_> Als iemand dit ook heeft of een idee heeft vanwaar het komt, laat aub iets weten...
<jorenl_> (na ongeveer 10 seconden de standaard achtergrond met muis valt het scherm uit en flitst het weer aan, dit blijft doorgaan)
<trijntje> jorenl_: klinkt als een probleempje met je videokaart, welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<jorenl_> trijntje: 11.04, volledig up to date
<trijntje> heb je extra stuurprogramma's geinstalleerd?
<jorenl_> nope, geen proprietary (ooit al wel eens gedaan op vorige installatie, standaard werkt veel beter)
<jorenl_> trijntje: ik zie xserver-xorg-video-mach64 en xserver-xorg-video-r128 geinstallerd :)
<jorenl_> geinstalleerd*
<trijntje> je zou in 'extra stuurprogrammas' kunnen kijken of er iets beschikbaar is
<trijntje> anders weet ik het ook niet, sorry
<jorenl_> dat is er maar die werkte slechter
<trijntje> ah ok, dat is jammer
<trijntje> erg nieuwe pc?
<jorenl_> Neen, een jaar of twee misschien?
<trijntje> daar kan het dan niet aan liggen, soms is hele nieuwe hardware slecht ondersteund, maar 2 jaar is al oud
<trijntje> misschien weet iemand anders hier waar het aan kan liggen, ik moet gaan
<jorenl_> trijntje toch bedankt
<hosoka> hallo allemaal
<hosoka> is er iemand die mij kan vertellen hoe ik in grub kan komen bij het opstarten van mijn pc
<OerHeks> ja , houd linker shift vast tijdens boot
<OerHeks> dan kom je in grub2 menu
<hosoka> ik zal het proberen, ik dacht dat ik dat al probeerde.
<hosoka> is er een manier te kijken welke grub ik heb momenteel ?
<OerHeks> hmm info -f grub geeft me 1.99 manual, dus ik denk dat ik 2 heb :-D
<OerHeks> grub-install -v
<OerHeks> hosaka > grub-install -v
<hosoka> net een reboot gegeven met linker shift ingehouden, maar mocht niet lukken
<hosoka> ok
<hosoka> ik heb versie 1.98
<OerHeks> Houd SHIFT ingedrukt om het menu weer te geven tijdens het booten (voorheen ESC in GRUB legacy). > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> voor eerdere versies ook shift.
<hosoka> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3.3
<OerHeks> ik draai Kubuntu > grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<hosoka> ok, ik zal de handleiding doornemen.
<OerHeks> heb jij een install 10.04 ?
<hosoka> nee, 10.10
<hosoka> draai lubuntu, maar niemand reageerd in die chatroom
<OerHeks> van Lubuntu weet ik ook weinig :(
<hosoka> geen probleem, heb net de handleiding gelezen.
<hosoka> dag
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-02
<tinuz> mogguh
<alex-> Trying to load PE image for unsupported architecture (AMD-64)
<alex-> err:process:create_process starting 64-bit process L"Z:\\home\\ubuntu\\mspaint.exe" not supported on this environment
<alex-> wine: Slecht EXE-formaat voor Z:\home\ubuntu\mspaint.exe
<szal> Wine is bij definitie 32bit, daar kan je geen 64bit-programma's op uitvoeren
<alex-> Oh
<alex-> dus de .exe is 64 bit?
<alex-> Waar kan ik zo snel een 32 bit mspaint.exe vandaan halen?
<Fritigern> Probeer Kolourpaint eens. Of ga voor Pinto.
<tinuz> mogguh
<hosoka> Een goedenavond allemaal
<hosoka> alles goed met een ieder ? Het was weer een mooie zonnige dag vandaag.
<hosoka> :-)
<hosoka> is er iemand die weet van heeft betreft een harde schijf partitioneren handmatig ?
<szal> als je een concreet probleem daarmee heeft, kunnen we je zeer waarschijnlijk helpen
<MonkeyDust> hosoka: in Terminal of met een grafisch programma?
<hosoka> in een grafisch programma.
<hosoka> ik ben bezig Ubuntu op een complete HD te zetten en moet dit allemaal handmatig doen.
<hosoka> ben wel bezig met Lubuntu 10.04 en daar is de automatische partitionering niet op.
<hosoka> mijn HD beslaat 41.1 GB
<MonkeyDust> dan gebruik je bvb 6GB als root en de rest als /home, ubuntu doet de rest
<szal> 6 GB / is een beetje weinig, imho
<MonkeyDust> als je wilt gamen heb je meer nodig ja
<MonkeyDust> ik kom toe met 6GB
<hosoka> het gebruik van het systeem is meer internetten
<hosoka> geen gaming
<szal> met 10 kom je klaar, als je nog 'n beetje spatie voor /tmp wilt, mogen het ook 15 à 20 zijn
<hosoka> enkel internet en brieven
<hosoka> ok
<szal> dus: boven vermeld spatie voor /, 1,5 keer zo veel als je RAM hebt voor swap, rest voor /home
<hosoka> dus om het samenvattend te maken voor een 41.1 GB harde schijf ?
<szal> dat geldt voor vrijwel alle grootten van harde schijf
<hosoka> was een artikel aan het lezen en gaf een wenslijst aan:
<hosoka> een / (root)-partitie van minimaal .. GB;een swap-partitie van .. GB;een /home-partitie ...
<hosoka> mijn HD is 41.1 GB en mijn RAM is helaas 192 MB :-(
<szal> what the..
<hosoka> ja, helaas weinig aan RAM, vandaar dat ik voor Lubuntu 10.04 gekozen heb en had jullie nodig voor een juiste partitie voor de installatie.
<szal> ik betwijfel dat je daarmee iets productiefs kunt doen..  behalve misschien een fileserver of zoiets opzetten
<hosoka> nah, het lukt wel. Meestal haal ik de progr. die ik niet gebruikt eruit.
<hosoka> het is enkel nog een browser en word programma die ik laat.
<szal> de harde schijf is groot genoeg, de RAM is de bottleneck
<hosoka> maar terugkomend op die partitie, wat kan ik het best doen
<szal> zie boven
<hosoka> ja, vandaar dat ik bij upgraden een probleem kreeg in snelheid.
<hosoka> dus moest weer terug in een minder compacte distro.
<MonkeyDust> hosoka: Puppy Linux is superklein en ook gebaseerd op Ubuntu
<hosoka> thuisbasis is gewend aan Lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ok
<hosoka> ik zal het hierbij houden. bedankt allen.
<ujjain> werkt www.army.com voor jullie?
<OerHeks> nee :-D
<OerHeks> ik ben gelijk gebanned
<OerHeks> jippie
<ujjain> Ik ook.
<szal> Sorry, 84.62.236.116 has been banned.
<ujjain> Maar hij werkt via proxy
<ujjain> dus daarom vroeg ik me af :p
<ujjain> ik ben Enemy of the State :P
<OerHeks> dan heb je geen Diginotar certificaat ?
<OerHeks> sorry, kon het niet laten :P
<ujjain> :P
<OerHeks> maar wat wilde je op die site doen dan ?
<OerHeks> american-army spelen ?
<hanswpad> ik kan er ook niet bij :-)
<OerHeks> iemand goed bezig geweest met IPtables :-D
<hanswpad> zal wel een cisco zijn
<OerHeks> import cisco uit china :-D
<OerHeks> oeps, offtopic
<OerHeks> lijkt me trouwens niet onaardig, workshop iptables
<hanswpad> oerheks, och, je gaat hem geven? :-)
<ujjain> OerHeks: haha, nee, ik was aan het zoeken naar tijdelijk e-mail adres, en zag dat @army.com aangeboden werd volgens http://www.emailaddresses.com/email_forward.htm
<ujjain> maar volgens mij is die pagina al 10 jaar oud, heb gewoon tijdelijk accountje aangemaakt, ipv forwarder
<OerHeks> ik denk dat ik het zelf net snap, IPtables. of eigenlijk meer wil weten, fail2ban enzo
<szal> ujjain: als het alleen 'n gratis e-mail-adres moet zijn en jouw Duits goed genoeg is om je te registreren -> http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fcgi/products/mail/compare?sid=babhdfj.1314994309.3678.hgwssbrxt0.76.skh&target=order&tariff=0
<hanswpad> OerHeks: fail2ban blocked gewoon tijdelijk
<szal> gaat ook met POP3 en volgens mij met IMAP
<szal> er was ook eens een Italiaanse site met gratis e-mail, maar volgens mij bestaat die niet meer -> www.fuck.it
<szal> GMX is er ook in het Engels, Frans of Spaans op www.gmx.com
<szal> die hebben een hele boel verschillende TLD's ter keuze
<exalt> hoiie
<ujjain> Ja, ik heb Gmx gebruikt ja dankje szal :)
<ujjain> ik gebruik regerlmatig csf en bfd, is wat makkelijker dan iptables, maar iptables leren is natuurlijk beter
<OerHeks> als je geen service draaid, is het simpel.
<hanswpad> oerheks, alles blokken, dan openzetten wat je nodig heb :-)
<szal> ujjain: graag gedaan :)
<hanswpad> oerheks, en wat flood protection inbouwen is wel handig, maar dat is vrij basic
<hanswpad> leuk is het als je gaat natten enzo
<OerHeks> het is een blokkendoosje, dat IPtables
<imkes60> hi
<OerHeks> ik gebruik http://www.frozentux.net/documents/ipsysctl-tutorial/ o.a. pdf downloadje
<imkes60> voor de IPtables?
<tinuz> good morning all
<OerHeks> 23:02 môge
<imkes60> op vakantie in australie...
<OerHeks> tijdzones, ik haal 4e en 5e dimensie altijd door elkaar.
<imkes60> in australie vieren ze eerder nieuwjaar (zo onthoud ik het zo ongeveer)
<szal> imkes60: 8 a 10 uur eerder dan hier
<imkes60> =) dan kom je precies in de ochtend terecht
<imkes60> prettige avond
<OerHeks> :-)
<imkes60> =)
<ThePendulum> Gegroet
<ThePendulum> In een poging tot het installeren van Ubuntu (zowel 11.04 als 10.04) ondervond ik een hele zooi errors nog voordat de installer startte: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/2011-09-02%2023.18.51.jpg <-- iemand enig idee wat het probleem zou kunnen zijn?
<szal> gecompromitteerde download en/of CD-/USB-registratie misschien..
<ThePendulum> Het ligt niet aan de stick, nooit moeite gehad met het installeren er vanaf installeren
<ThePendulum> Er is ook niets veranderd aan de data op die stick
<szal> zelftest uitgevoerd voor het installeren?
<szal> (als die stick zo ver komt, maar daarvan ga ik uit, omdat die foto al ontstond bij het booten, dus ná de Grub)
<ThePendulum> 'Check disc for defects' of 'Test memory'?
<ThePendulum> Die eerste resulteerd in hetzelfde
<ThePendulum> de pc is vandaag gebouwd dus het kan best dat er hardware matige mankementen zijn op het moment
<ThePendulum> windows installeert echter probleemloos en loopt als een trein, dus iets groots kan het niet zijn :)
<szal> de eerste, de tweede is voor de RAM op fouten te testen
<ThePendulum> mjah, dan krijg ik dus hetzelfde antwoord als mijn fotootje
 * szal houdt de USB-stick aansprakelijk
<szal> probeer een andere USB-port of een andere stick
<szal> of toch een CD, als die PC een CD-drive heeft
<ThePendulum> zowel de CD als de usb komen hier uit :O
<szal> :o
<ThePendulum> en op de usb heb ik zowel 11.04 als nu 10.04 geprobeerd
<ThePendulum> weer die error hehe
<ThePendulum> dus ik denk dat het echt iets is aan de pc zelf waar ubuntu moeite mee heeft
<ThePendulum> het probleem is wat
<szal> geen flauw idee
<ThePendulum> hmm oke
<ThePendulum> toch bedankt :)
<szal> andere mogelijkheden zijn nog: alternate CD, andere distributie..
<erkan^> proberet eens opensuse, ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> mjah het ligt ook niet aan het file ofso, want dat heeft zich meerdere malen bewezen
<ThePendulum> of aan de stick of welk medium dan ook :P
<erkan^> ong. 2 jaar geleden had ik ook probleem met ubuntu, daarna ging ik opensuse installeren, het werkte prima.. ik wachtte geduld tot ubuntu een nieuwste versie kwam, het was gelukt
<szal> erkan^: ik wist toch dat ik jou ergends van kende :P
<erkan^> van forum?
<erkan^> of hier, szal?
<szal> nee, van #suse, een tijdje geleden met verschrikkelijk zwak Engels ;)
<ThePendulum> mjah het spant tussen ubuntu en windows eig. :P bedoel als niemand die error kan decoderen dan blijft het nog maar even bij windows
<erkan^> wow, ik kon niet alles onthouden. daar was wel erg leuk, zelfs ook erg druk :p
<szal> en een vrijwel dode Nederlandtalige kanaal, zoveel mij bekend is
<erkan^> misschien bij #ubuntu, ThePendulum ?
<ThePendulum> ben zelf van mening dat je met ubuntu niet echt het maximale uit je pc kunt halen omdat er niet veel 'fun' aan is :P zelf geen gamer verder, maar ik mis het wel
<ThePendulum> erkan^: #ubuntu zit ik momenteel ook, maar dat zijn over het algemeen geen gastvrije figuren en ze negeren vrijwel elke vraag die voorbij schiet
<ThePendulum> ik heb wat antwoorden gekregen die ook niets hielpen
<erkan^> oh ja
<erkan^> probeert eens bij #ubuntu-bugs, ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> hmm dat kan ik wel eens doen, thanks
<erkan^> succes ermee, ThePendulum (-:
<szal> volgens mij doen de mensen in #ubuntu hun beste, maar kunnen ook niet alles weten, instant gratification is er daar normaal ook niet
<ThePendulum> ehm even een dom vraagje misschien... maar kan het een probleem zijn dat de hele zooi primair op een SSD loopt?
<ThePendulum> szal: Een aantal zeer zeker, maar de meesten komen niet over alsof ze erg bereid zijn je te helpen. Misschien ligt het er ook aan wanneer je komt
<erkan^> sommige bedrijven werken geen stuurprogramma's in linuxdistributie, dus moeten linux-users zelf een stuurprogramma werken, denk ik? :S
<szal> hmm..  als je niet van de SSD boot, kan ik mij dat eigenlijk niet voorstellen, dat die problemen maakt
<ThePendulum> mjah windows boot perfect (en waanzinnig snel) van SSD, dus ik hoop wel dat ik Ubuntu ook op SSD kan installeren
<ThePendulum> maar de installer staat op USB (en op CD, maar dat lijkt geen verschil te maken)
<erkan^> szal, !!! i heb een log gevonden : http://www.bitchx.com/log/suse-f/suse-f-06-Jan-2010/suse-f-06-Jan-2010-09.php
<szal> lol
<erkan^> leuke herinnering he? :P
<erkan^> gebruik je nog steeds opensuse, szal ?
<szal> ik heb 't nog geïnstalleerd, maar al een tijd niet geboot
<erkan^> kee
<ThePendulum> weet iemand een fatsoenlijk ubuntu support forum waar ze razendsnel antwoorden? :O
<szal> de snelste reactie krijg je nog altijd op het Engelstalige www.ubuntuforums.org, volgens mij
<erkan^> www.ubuntuforums.org ?
<erkan^> kee
<szal> als jouw Duits voor iets goed is, zal misschien ook www.ubuntuusers.de en goede plek zijn (een van de grootste niet-Engelstalige communities)
<ThePendulum> oh god... ik ben op havo terecht gekomen door duits en frans dusja... oei oei
<OerHeks> askubuntu
<szal> ik veronderstel eens dat je geen Pools of Russisch praat ^^
<szal> maar de Fransen en Italianen zijn er ook goed daarbij ;)
<szal> op IRC concurreren de Frans- en Duitstalige channels om de beste gunst, gemeten aan de aantal gebruikers
<szal> (onder de niet-Engelstalige channels, that is)
<erkan^> ik kan geen frans of duits lezen )-:
<szal> maar ik vind de Duitstalige IRC-support ietsje onvriendelijk, dus ben ik daar alleen in de -offtopic
<OerHeks> ThePendulum, hoeveel primairy partities staan er nu op die SSD ?
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: Momenteel als het goed is 1, aangemaakt door Windows
<ThePendulum> (ik draai nu maar even windows om tenminste een beetje te kunnen benchmarken met de nieuwe pc)
<OerHeks> installeren op een ssd zou geen probleem mogen geven.
<ThePendulum> mjah de installer start uberhaupt nog niet op
<ThePendulum> dus ik krijg er nog niet eens de kans voor ha :P
<ThePendulum> hij leest de usb stick en ik kom in dat menu wat hier net grub werd genoemt ofsoiets, en dat is het, erna die error
<OerHeks> staat je bios goed, geen IDE modus geselecteerd ipv AHCI ?
<ThePendulum> ik zal zo eens controlleren
<ThePendulum> waar precies moet ik dit nakijken?
<OerHeks> AHCI is sata modus.
<ThePendulum> (ben niet zo een BIOS-wonder)
<OerHeks> dit staat ergens bij je onboard devices, raid of storage menu, perhepials o.i.d.
<szal> dat zal de BIOS toch eigenlijk vanzelf onderscheiden, of niet?  ik heb zowel IDE- als SATA-hardeschijven in de PC en geen problemen ermee
<OerHeks> dit werd gebruikt om XP zonder sata drivers te kunnen installeren.
<ThePendulum> ik weet niet of daar nog rekening mee wordt gehouden... splinter nieuwe onderdelen :P
<ThePendulum> ofja, altans niet meer van uit het XP tijdperk zeg maar
<OerHeks> ja, ik denk van wel, zoiets > http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/846/ECS_X58B-A_BIOS-Peripherals.jpg >> http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2007/05/04/opting_for_raid_level_migration/ahci.gif
<ThePendulum> ik zal er zo eens naar zoeken
<OerHeks> 'Crisisberaad overheidssites, zodadelijk personferentie Donner' nld 1
<ThePendulum> iemand enig idee wat de standaard bootmenu F-toets is op msi moederborden? ik ratel steeds over alle F-toetsen :P
<ThePendulum> RAID Mode: IDE
<ThePendulum> dat staat hier
<ThePendulum> onder Integrated Peripherals
<ThePendulum> en het lijkt er niet op dat er een andere optie is :O
<ThePendulum> ah hier staat wat meer optie
<ThePendulum> AHCI inplaats van IDE dus?
<szal> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> http://www.ad.nl/ad/nl/1012/Binnenland/article/detail/2887060/2011/09/03/Crisisberaad-overheidssites-zodadelijk-personferentie-Donner.dhtml
<ThePendulum> blub
<OerHeks> ja AHCI
<ThePendulum> nou ik ben benieuwd :P
<OerHeks> ik wens je succes, ik denk dat dit het is geweest.
<ThePendulum> nope nog steeds dezelfde error, sorry :(
<OerHeks> test wel of windows boot ..
<ThePendulum> ja dat ga ik nu doen
<ThePendulum> ubuntu installatie iig nog steeds niet :(
<ThePendulum> ehm en windows wel, maar het lijkt of hij 2x boot
<szal> OerHeks: ah, dat
<ThePendulum> ik denk dat ik hem me toch terug zet hoor... dit lijkt geen verbetering
<ThePendulum> oeh hij blijft booten
<ThePendulum> nah sorry, die gaat terug :P
<OerHeks> ik ben bang, dat je windows op nieuw moet installeren dan, maar je hebt wel enorme snelheidswinst
<OerHeks> soms kan je switchen, maar niet altijd :(
<ThePendulum> staat ook niet RAID tussen btw
<ThePendulum> en snelheid winst... jemig ik ben nu al verbaast van hoe snel deze pc gaat, zeker met die SSD schijf :P
<ThePendulum> windows rebooten in 5 seconde, ik viel bijna van mijn stoel
<szal> à propos Nederland 1..  ik heb nog geen betrouwbare bron gevonden voor signaalsterkte van de Nederlandse DVB-T-zenders..  ik krijg er hier over de grens geen Nederlandse zenders binnen (~10 km over de grens, halverwege tussen Roermond en Venlo)
<ThePendulum> roermond en venlo liggen toch nog binnen nederland of niet? :o
<OerHeks> nou snelheidwinst ervaar je meer bij snelheid starten laden file. de snelheidwinst van laden is verwaarloosbaar.
<szal> ja zeker, daar moet je ook een driehoek voor opmaken ;)
<szal> maar het lijkt mij alsof de Nederlandse TV-zenders een beetje paranoïd zijn betreffende ontvangst van hun content in het buitenland
<szal> in sommige kabelnetten zitten er een of meerdere Nederlandse stations, maar over de lucht is er niets digitaals te ontvangen
<ThePendulum> denk dat die SSD snelheid qua laden geen probleem meer maakt
 * szal heeft (nog) geen geld voor een SSD, maar die gaat ook nog komen ^^
<szal> zeker als het nodig wordt mijn oude WD-hardeschijf te vervangen (die heeft nog overleefd van mijn eerste PC van 2003)
<szal> leeftijdpeil is naar beneden op 24 van 100, dat zal nog goed zijn voor 2 jaren
<szal> heeft nooit problemen gemaakt
<OerHeks> de prijs is nog fors per Gb, maar het werkt wel verslavend.
<OerHeks> ik heb er zelf geen, overigens, wel een snelle sata2
 * szal heeft nu een SATA3-hardeschijf
<OerHeks> hmm pjotr schrijft ook een stukje over SSD, > https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/ssd
<OerHeks> alleen die https geeft bij mij een streep :-D
<szal> ik heb eens rondgekeken; SSD-prijzen zijn nu ongeveer op het niveau van hardeschijven 8 jaren geleden
<szal> dus ik zou er geen verlies meer aan hebben als ik mij er een ga kopen ;)
<OerHeks> voorzichtig, check eerst de testen :-)
<szal> men hoort veel dat vooral IBM goed zijn
<szal> maar de OCZ bv. lijken momenteel op te schieten
<OerHeks> als je je geen trillingen kan veroorloven ..
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-03
<curahack> Hi, ik wil graag op mijn OpenVZ VPS p2p traffic blokkeren, ik heb verschillende tools gezien, maar ze zijn allemaal kernel patches, en dat werkt natuurlijk niet op een VPS. Kennen jullie alternatieven?
<linze> morge
<K-4U> Een goeiemiddag
<K-4U> Wie kan mij vertellen hoe ik automatisch een USB station laat mounten op een server?
<OerHeks> dat zal niet veel anders zijn dan een usb hdd > http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2011/08/28/ubuntu-server-het-aankoppelen-van-een-externe-hardeschijf/
<K-4U> dat bedoel ik inderdaad :P maar, is er ook een mogelijkheid om dit automatisch te doen? of gaat dat artikel daarover?
<OerHeks> voor het autogedeelte heb je fstab nodig, denk ik
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Fstab
<OerHeks> ik dacht even dat Leo ook fstab behandelde ..
<K-4U> ahk, dan probeer ik dat, thnx! :)
<K-4U> ben net begonnen met een UPNP media servertje op te zetten, moet zeggen dat dat echt nice werkt! :)
<OerHeks> noteer alle stapjes, dan kan je misschien een handleiding maken en anderen blijmaken :-)
<K-4U> hmm, dr waren niet veel stappen nodig, dat was hem nu net :P
<OerHeks> wat gebruik je, xbmc ?
<K-4U> als server gebruik ik mediatomb
<OerHeks> oke, ook een remote ?
<K-4U> daar ben ik nu nog naar op zoek.. ik ben niet zo tevreden met windows media player... (sla mij, ik draai windows)
<K-4U> ub werkt nog niet zo fijn op mijn nieuwe laptop(asus N73SV)
<OerHeks> joh, ik had een windows bak nodig om mijn ipcam werkende te krijgen :(
<K-4U> haha, gelukkig :P
<OerHeks> ah i915
<K-4U> i915? :P
<OerHeks> ik las, dat in oneiric 11.10 ( nu beta ) veel issues worden opgelost, backlight enzo
<OerHeks> http://primalcortex.wordpress.com/2011/08/10/kubuntu-on-the-asus-n73sv-video-issues-i915-nouveau-nvidia-and-bumblebee/
<K-4U> ahja, zeker die videokaart, daar word ik gek van
<OerHeks> nog leuker worden die hybride kaarten
<K-4U> ja hier zitten er inderdaad 2 in :P
<K-4U> hmm, 2 maandjes wachten dus, geen zin om een beta te gaan installeren
<K-4U> ff tussendoor, hoe reload ik fstab?
<OerHeks> je kan hem live draaien.
<OerHeks> sudo gedit -Bw /etc/fstab   en daarna eens rebooten ?
<K-4U> mehh, ik wil mn server niet rebooten :P
<OerHeks> ik weet geen andere manier om automount te testen :(
<K-4U> hm
<K-4U> dan maar ff tijdelijk handmatig mounten en de volgende keer maar kijken :P
<erkan^> zal ubuntu 11.10 in unity of gnome 3 als standaard instellen?
<K-4U> ik hoop gnome 3
<Wobbo> Al jaren zijn alle .doc niet goed geopend in LibreOffice Writer. Bijna altijd zijn past het niet in 1 A4 maar wordt het laatste deel in het 2 A4.  Bij Apple en Windows gaat het wel goed.
<erkan^> bij me heb ik ook probleem. daarom zet ik een document in skydrive.live.com, daarna word openen
<szal> Wobbo: LibreOffice bestaat nog geen 'jaren' :P
<Wobbo> De voornaam dan...
<Wobbo> Het probleem is hetzelfde ... al jaren
<trijntje> K-4U: dat zou wel moeten kunnen zonder te rebooten hoor, is er geen 'swapon -a' voor alle partities?
<szal> maar volgens mij zijn verschillen tussen Windows en Linux betreffende documenten in tekstverwerkingsprogramma's geschuld aan de fontrendering
<trijntje> Wobbo: tja, geen open standaard he? :P
<OerHeks> je printer geen kop en voettekst laten genereren, kan helpen.
<Wobbo> Je bedoeld dat doc geen open standaard is? Maar tog je bent eraan verplicht.
<Wobbo> Het punt is dat ik veel  .doc  spullen krijg die ik niet zo kan aanpassen, maar ook niet goed kan openen.
<Wobbo> Ik weiger Micro Word te gebruiken en kan ik ook niet gebruiken ik heb geen windows en weiger het te kopen.
<viezerd> rebel :P
<Wobbo> spank me! Hart... :D
<viezerd> :D
<Wobbo> Opleidingen horen hun documenten niet via een doc opleveren. Helemaal niet als de opleiding een technische opleiding is of bevat.
<Wobbo> Bedankt voor het zuren.... :D
<ThePendulum> hoioi
<trijntje> hoi ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> nu heb ik me een probleem met ubuntu, maar vind ik de foto niet meer die ik had genomen van de errors die ik kreeg nog voor de installatie :P
<ThePendulum> http://i.imgur.com/wyspX.jpg
<ThePendulum> zogauw ik de CD of USB opstart krijg ik eerst de grub, en als ik dan op Ubuntu installeren klik (11.04 of 10.04 maakt geen verschil, USB of CD ook niet) krijg ik deze error
<ThePendulum> of deze hele zooi aan errors hehe
<trijntje> ThePendulum: waar kies je ubuntu installeren? hier -> http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2010/09/maverick-installer.png
<ThePendulum> haha zo ver kom ik jammer genoeg nog niet eens :P
<ThePendulum> het is zo een DOS-achtig menu
<ThePendulum> het programmaatje waarmee ik de zooi op de USB heb gezet regelt dat menu volgens mij
<ThePendulum> (unetbootin)
<ThePendulum> maar op de cd start de installer in feite, maar voor dat hij iets laat zien krijg ik die bovenstaande error
<ThePendulum> ik zie dus een donker paars beeld met een icoontje onderin, en nog geen halve seconde later die errors
<trijntje> ThePendulum: dan zou het aan het cd image dat je gedownload hebt kunnen liggen
<trijntje> als je terwijl je dat paarse icoontje ziet op de spatiebalk drukt kom je in een nieuw menu, daar kan je de cd/dvd/usb op fouten controleren
<ThePendulum> dat heb ik ook al gedaan en dan krijg ik ook die error rotfl
<ThePendulum> en het ligt niet aan de image
<ThePendulum> want ik heb zowel 10.04 als 11.04 naar zowel CD als USB gedownload en 11.04 ook meerdere malen succesvol geïnstalleerd vanaf USB en CD, diezelfde image
<ThePendulum> ik weet niet of ubuntu moeite heeft met AMD Phenom II X4 CPU's of andere hardware?
<trijntje> ThePendulum: is het hele nieuwe hardware?
<ThePendulum> de PC is gisteren gebouwt met splinter nieuwe hardware, mjah datum van de release van die hardware zal niet meer dan een jaar zijn denk ik
<ThePendulum> Windows draait als een trein, dus het is niet specifiek iets hardware matigs, maar wss. iets in de combinatie met Ubuntu*Linux
<ThePendulum> * /
<trijntje> ThePendulum: het zou kunnen dat dat iets te nieuw is voor ubutnu
<ThePendulum> hmm
<trijntje> als je avontuurlijk bent zou je de beta kunnen proberen
<ThePendulum> van 11.10?
<trijntje> ja, al was het alleen maar om te testen of het aan de nieuwe hardware ligt
<trijntje> ik heb die zojuist zelf vanaf usb geinstalleerd, draait al redelijk stabiel. Maar het blijft beta, dus backup backup backup
<ThePendulum> dat zou ik kunnen doen, hoewel dat natuurlijk het probleem niet op lost. de PC is voor mijn vader en zowel hij als ik zijn niet heel erg blij met Unity (dat geforceert wordt in 11.10 dus)
<ThePendulum> maar ik kan het allicht eens proberen om te kijken of het idd aan de nieuwe hardware ligt
<ThePendulum> Wat is de beste locatie om 11.10 vandaan te halen?
<ThePendulum> nvm, hebbes :)
<erkan^> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ ?
<OerHeks> ftp of torrent beiden goed
<trijntje> ThePendulum: dan zou je misschien naar linux mint moeten kijken, ubuntu based en mooie interface
<trijntje> hoewel unity in de volgende release wel weer beter is geworden, maar de basis blijft natuurlijk hetzelfde
 * trijntje is unity fan
<OerHeks> basis hetzelfde ? gnome3 ?
<trijntje> OerHeks: nee, ik bedoel het basisidee van unity
<OerHeks> ja, dat is hetzelfde, al is het wel verbeterd.
<OerHeks> ik ben er nogsteeds niet gek op, al wil ik het wel serieus opnieuw proberen zodra 11.10 uit is. ( ik heb al de beta gezien )
<erkan^> nog ongeveer 7 weken komt ubuntu 11.10 een release versie
<trijntje> ik ga ook maar gnome3 uittesten op oneiric denk ik, ik heb wat filmpjes gezien maar ik vind ze nogal wazig ;)
<ThePendulum> trijntje: het gaat mij meer om het gebruik van Unity dan de werking ervan
<ThePendulum> ik vind het gewoon echt niet fijn werken op die manier
<ThePendulum> al moeten nadenken hoe je uberhaupt van scherm wisselt etc., blegh
<trijntje> ThePendulum: ik vond het eerst ook wennen, maar ik gebruikte toch altijd al compiz vom van venster etc te veranderen
<trijntje> en ik vind het handig dat je met <windows toets> + naam snel een programma kunt starten
<erkan^> ik ga ook met live-cd van 11.10 béta proberen
<Cugel> OerHeks, kom terug, alles is vergeven.
<OerHeks> Hoi Cugel, ik was misschien meer boos op mezelf
<Cugel> Misschien. Kom terug en we hebben het erover.
<alex-> Weet iemand een goed backup programma?
<erkan^> Simpe Backup Store?
<alex-> is dat sbackup ?
<MonkeyDust> ik doe dat met rsync -avz
<erkan^> geen idee, ik gok :p
<alex-> Kan rsync met een GUI?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#wiki_documented_utilities
<OerHeks> rsync en Grsync is een goede combi
<alex-> Wat houd 'Remote' in?
<MonkeyDust> rsynch zonder GUI gaat razendsnel
<alex-> Met gui niet dan?
<MonkeyDust> rsynch -avz bron doel is het snelst
<MonkeyDust> een GUI moet geladen worden en dat is een vertraging he
<alex-> Dat wel
<alex-> Ik zit even te kijken naar een backup mogelijkheid om naar een NAS te backuppen
<alex-> Moet je dan op de server nog bepaalde software installeren? Of gewoon een share met NFS/Samba maken?
<MonkeyDust> met NFS heb ik dat een tijdje gedaan, maar nu op een lokale aparte partitie
<alex-> Op de pc zelf bedoel je?
<MonkeyDust> mijn remote pc is uitgeschakeld
<MonkeyDust> ja
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Dat heb ik dus liever niet
<alex-> In het geval dat hij gestolen wordt oid
<MonkeyDust> remote is idd veiliger, maar voor lij niet nodig
<MonkeyDust> m
<alex-> Remote in de vorm van een pc die beneden staat
<alex-> Maar is het echt nodig om ook die systeemmappen te backuppen? Of heb je die alleen maar nodig om Ubuntu op te starten?
<MonkeyDust> ik backup enkel de /home partitie
<alex-> Daar staat alles toch? (Firefox favorieten, skype instellingen, etc)?
<StefandeVries> KLopt, alex-
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Waar zijn de andere mappen voor dan?
<alex-> Wifi wachtwoord wordt ook opgeslagen in me home dir?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<alex-> Heeft het nut om ook andere directories te backuppen (zoals /etc/passwd/) ?
<MonkeyDust> de dirs met een . voor, in je /home
<alex-> Dus als ik *alles* in /home/alex/ backup dan zit ik goed?
<StefandeVries> Ja, inclusief de verborgen mappen.
<alex-> Wat gebeurt er als je een clean install doet, en dan je oude home dir terugzet op het nieuwe systeem?
<StefandeVries> Dan *zou* alles weer perfect moeten werken
<StefandeVries> En in 999 van de 1000 gevallen is dat ook zo.
<alex-> Moet ik dan een nieuwe user aanmaken?
<alex-> Of kan ik gewoon inloggen met me oude user ?
<StefandeVries> Je maakt bij de installatie gewoon een user aan, en kopieert de inhoud van je backup-homemap naar de nieuwe.
<alex-> Zijn er mogelijke voordelen om de hele / te backuppen?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Die bestanden kunnen per versie FLINK verschillen en het systeem hoogst onbetrouwbaar maken.
<MonkeyDust> alex-: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/copy_all_packages
<StefandeVries> Een gebruiker moet zich eigenlijk ver van alles houden dat lager bij / ligt dan zijn home.
<alex-> Kun je ook je home dir terugzetten op een 8.10 of een 11.10 systeem als de backup van een 10.04 systeem is?
<StefandeVries> Ja, in principe wel.
<StefandeVries> Alleen kunnen de configuratiebestanden van de verschillende programmaversies verschillen.
<trijntje> gaan dingen niet fout met permissions als de nieuwe gebruiker een andere naam heeft?
<trijntje> mij is het nooit gelukt om n hele home terug te zetten, misschien zit ik net in die 1%
<StefandeVries> Ik heb deze methode altijd met succes kunnen toepassen, dus daar kan ik geen antwoord op geven, trijntje. :(
<alex-> MonkeyDust, wat kun je met dat bestand?
<MonkeyDust> alex-: al je manueel  geïnstalleerde packages worden daarmee ge-backupped
<MonkeyDust> ik heb het geprobeerd en het werkt, de tip komt van #ubuntu
<alex-> moet je dan alles weer opnieuw installeren?
<alex-> Ik bedoel; is het een soort databestand dat zegt wat je geinstalleerd hebt?
<alex-> Of echt de packages zelf?
<MonkeyDust> het is zogezegd een txt-bestand, een lijst
<MonkeyDust> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/my-packages
<alex-> Dus je moet de packages wel opnieuw installerne?
<alex-> Is er een manier om het hele lijstje af te gaan?
<MonkeyDust> dat weet ik niet
<MonkeyDust> je kan de packages ook allemaal weer manueel installeren, als je ze nodig hebt
<alex-> Ja dat wel
<alex-> Wat is het snelste en veiligste protocol om makkelijk bestanden uit te wisselen tussen windows - mac - linux?
<alex-> Ik wil namelijk een soort digitale usb stick maken (zoiets als dropbox)
<MonkeyDust> windows mounten in linux en dan ssh gebruiken, over mac kan ik niets zeggen
<MonkeyDust> maar dat is geen antwoord op USB vraag, vermoed ik
<alex-> Nja, zoiets als dropbox :P
<alex-> Alleen dan op me server
<OerHeks> http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/UbuntuServerInstall
<alex-> Ja, maar dan zonder tussenkomst van dat bedrijf
<alex-> Veel join/quits
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-04
<tinuz> mogguh!!
<tinuz> koffie tijd
<alex-> Wanneer moet ik een volledige, incrementele en differentiele backup maken?
<erkan^> https://launchpad.net/deja-dup ?
<alex-> In Ubuntu 10.04 zat onder de rechtermuisknop bij bureaublad wijzigen, een menu om de grafische instellingen te kunnen bepalen. Waar zit dit menu (of hoe heet het) in 11.04?
<ubuntu_user> goedemiddag, ik heb een Ubuntu server draaien op een VM voor prive doeleinden. Ik ben de enige gebruiker :) Nu valt het me op dat Apache niet meer draait, vanuit het niets eigenlijk
<ubuntu_user> volgens de apache error.log.1 heeft het een SIGTERM ontvangen
<ubuntu_user> het is dus gewoon afgesloten. Maar ik wil graag de oorzaak weten hiervan. Hoe kom ik daar achter?
<ubuntu_user> in dmesg staan een heleboel UFW BLOCK berichten, alleen maar eigenlijk
<peanut_> ubuntu_user: sude service apache2 restart
<peanut_> om te starten
<peanut_> als hij daar een error geeft weet ge da het aan apache configs ligt
<ubuntu_user> ik heb hem inmiddels herstart, zonder problemen. Nog iets anders: nadat apache een SIGTERM kreeg, is hij wel gestart, maar kon dat niet omdat SSL passphase nodig is.
<ubuntu_user> de grote vraag is, hoe kom ik er achter waarom apache een SIGTERM kreeg
<koan> ubuntu_user: misschien had je VM te weinig RAM? kijk eens of je iets over oom killer ziet in de uitvoer van dmesg?
<ubuntu_user> hmm dat zou kunnen
<ubuntu_user> even checken
<ubuntu_user> de VM heeft slechts 400MB ram
<ubuntu_user> niets over killer in dmesg, /var/log/syslog en /var/log/messages
<ubuntu_user> VOlgens TOP:      Mem:    395640k total,   388420k used,     7220k free,
<ubuntu_user> dat is wel wat krap
<koan> 400MB zou genoeg moeten zijn voor Apache, maar ik weet niet wat je er nog allemaal op draait
<koan> zelf had ik dat probleem met Apache toen ik mijn blog op een VPS met 256 MB RAM draaide
<RobinJ> net ff de livecd van beta 1 geprobeert.... sneller, alleen jammer dat mn grafische kaart 110°C werd en toen alles flipte -.-
<OerHeks> RobinJ, welke grafische kaart ? mogenlijk is een Bugrapport zinvol ..
<OerHeks> (of deze bestaat al, en confirm is dan ook welkom )
<rctgamer3> Heb een probleem, lukt me niet meer om op 10.10 normaal te booten, safe-mode lukt ook al niet, want ik zie bij beiden hele kleine priegelige letters van 1px op mn scherm, iemand hier bekend mee?
<OerHeks> lukt booten van live-cd wel ?
<rctgamer3> ja, geprobeerd via chroot updates en zo te doen, maar als ik dan probeer weer normaal op te starten wil ie (nog steeds) niet
<rctgamer3> 't is meer het feit dat ik niet eens kan zien wat er mis is, aangezien het onlees baar is
<rctgamer3> *onleesbaar
<OerHeks> weet je nog wat je hebt gedaan, voor dit gebeurde ? updates of installatie videodriver o.i.d. ?
<rctgamer3> ja, ik zag een aantal linux kernel updates die ik 'm liet doen voordat ik wilde updaten naar 11.4, maar daar bleef apt/dpkg steeds op vastlopen (invalid argument)
<OerHeks> oke, en safe mode ( oude kernel) werkt ook niet, vreemd
<rctgamer3> nou, safemode doet het wel, maar ik zie niks, hele scherm is maar 10px vanaf bovenkant scherm (deed hetzelfde met normaal zonder quiet)
<OerHeks> is het een desktop of notebook ?
<rctgamer3> note
<OerHeks> je zou je notebook even kunnen resetten, dat het pci geheugen leeg is, maar ik durf niet te zeggen na je chroot acties of dit nog zin heeft
<OerHeks> voeding loskoppelen, batterij eruit, notebook starten 10 sec, zo trekt hij alles leeg, maar wist de bios niet, hierna weer aansluiten en booten
<rctgamer3> leverde niets op, 't rare is dat de livec het wel gewoon doet, maar mn geinstalleerde niet, missien een corrupte resolutie-file?
<OerHeks> nou, ik probeer ook te bepalen waar het fout kan zitten, je melding van een update die niet goed ging, zou verholpen kunnen worden in safemode, resolutie maakt dan niet uit.
<OerHeks> ik zou bijna zeggen, red je data en verse install :(
<OerHeks> heb je via chroot Xorg -configure geprobeerd of dpkg --configure -a ?
<OerHeks> of welke manual heb je gevolgd ?
<rctgamer3> zal xorg eens proberen, dpkg al geprobeerd, zal eens proberen of het er wel goed uitziet via (opstarten via safe) vino
<rctgamer3> bleh, mirc viel uit
<rctgamer3> OerHeks, met live gewoon maar es rondgekeken op chroote disk, zag geen initrd/vmlinuz staan (alleen .old), gerenamed, vervolgens in mn half-kapotte recovery gewoon ingelogd, startx, en hij werkte \o/
<OerHeks> geweldig ..
<OerHeks> je bent een doorgewinterde ubuntu user dan ik :-D
<alex-> hee rctgamer3
<rctgamer3> nou OerHeks, ik ben eigenlijk een diehard Windows 7 gebruiker, gebruik ubuntu puur voor de lol, om linux te leren, en voor python :B
<OerHeks> python, lees je ook fullcirclemagazine ?
<rctgamer3> nee, nog niet, ziet er wel interessant uit, zal hem eens lezen :D
<MonkeyDust> http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/websites.html
<ujjain> Is er een reden, behalve sycnhronisatie, waarom ik bookmarks in Delicious zou willen hebben?
<OerHeks> je kan er op elke locatie bij, zonder te syncen
<OerHeks> en delen, met je fanclup
<ujjain> jah ok, ik synchroniseer,
<ujjain> ja idd, je kunt delen, maar ik zoek vooral betere links voor mezelf :P
<OerHeks> het overleeft format C: dat is wel ideaal, maar als je het prive wilt houden, kan je net zogoed dropbox of ubuntu-one gebruiken
<ujjain> dan kan ik gewoon vai http://www.delicious.com/popular/ wel kijken,
<ujjain> Ja, ik gebruik Dropbox en Xmarks
<alex-> Ik zoek een dropbox alternatief voor m'n eigen server
<OerHeks> ik vond de delicious van dr_willis, die veel helpt/hielp in #ubuntu >  http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<ujjain> alex-: iFolder.
<ujjain> ik draai het al 2 maand met veel plezier.
<ujjain> het is iets minder goed dan Dropbox, en het duurde even voordat ik het voor elkaar had,
<ujjain> Je dient het ook op opensuse te draaien, Ubuntu versie is buggy.
<ujjain> http://www.serverfocus.org/ifolder-howto
<ujjain> Je kunt ook kijken naar lfsync (maar ik had iets nodig dat ook met Windows werkte)
<alex-> Werkt het goed op debian?
<ujjain> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/  is er ook, snapte ik niet heel veel van en iFolder zag er beter uit
<alex-> Is dat beter dan Samba?:P
<ujjain> uhm, als je uitsluitend lokaal werkt
<ujjain> dan zou ik het niet via een synchronisatie server doen en kijken of NAS mogelijk is.
<ujjain> Indien je altijd lokaal werkt en altijd een computer online hebt, dan heb je ook niet bijster veel aan Dropbox.
<ujjain> Ik heb vaak laptop op andere locaties en werkt op meerdere computers, dan ik syncen ideaal.
<alex-> Wat is het voordeel van lokaal t.o.v. sync en samba?
<alex-> sorry: Wat is het voordeel van als je lokaal werkt om sync te gebruiken ipv samba?
<ujjain> Vrij weinig.
<ujjain> dat zeg ik, lokaal is Samba gewoon heel goed, maar Dropbox alternatief voor eigen server is geen Samba.
<alex-> Wat is de beste manier om muziek af te spelen op je desktop en op je laptop, sync of samba?
<ujjain> maar idd, Samba is ideaal lokaal voor veel dingen, ik vind het prettig om documenten te kunnen lezen, bewerken, sites te kunnen bewerken op meerdere locaties en dat wordt automatisch gesynced, maar als je toch thuis bent, dan kun je gewoon NAS/Samba gebruiken en rechtstreeks werken.
<ujjain> dat gaat niet via remote locatie.
<alex-> Hmm
<ujjain> Samba.
<alex-> Nja ik ben soms thuis
<alex-> En soms ook niet
<alex-> Firefox bladwijzers: sync
<alex-> via nas
<alex-> Game server
<alex-> Hmm
<ujjain> Sync => Alles gebruikt dubbele ruimte. Ik gebruik sync voor planningsdocumenten, notities, websites, snippets, kleine bestanden, documenten, scans,
<alex-> Kan ik paar dingen doen; op nas laten staan en daar vanaf draaien,     op desktop laten staan met sync,    of met samba vanaf server draaien
<ujjain> maar niet voor muziek, films e.d., films zou je eventueel kunnen streamen via http:// nog o.i.d., maar vind dat beetje zonder van synchronisatie.
<ujjain> Ja, films/muziek gewoon Samba draaien met eventuele automount.
<ujjain> kan zowel op Windows als Ubuntu. Dan kun je NAS-bestanden benaderen alsof het lokaal is, werkt goed.
<OerHeks> gewoon een ubuntu servertje met SSH, prima om te syncen
<alex-> Voor me gameserver kan ik paar dingen doen; op nas laten staan en daar vanaf draaien,     op desktop laten staan met sync,    of met samba vanaf server draaien
<ujjain> Ja, maar niet als je contieous sync wilt, Dropbox update binnen 1 minuut je bestanden, documenten, e.d. gaat automatisch, kun je op laptop werken, dan op desktop, en je bent niet aan 1 locatie gebonden.
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Nja ik zit vaak met het probleem dat ik me gameserver op een pc heb staan
<alex-> of files ervoor
<alex-> en dan heb ik ze op de andere pc nodig
<alex-> Of dat ik op school ben en files van thuis nodig heb
<ujjain> Ja, dat laatste is handig met Dropbox.
<ujjain> Dan kun je zelfs via https://www.dropbox.com, je iPhone, je laptop, files benaderen.
<ujjain> synchroniseren van game-server pad zou ik niet helemaal weten, je wilt dat sowieso niet live doen, rsync is 1-way sync (niet beide kanten uit), is het niet handiger om gameserver altijd op 1 pc te draaien?
<alex-> Ja, maar als ik op school ben wil ik er aan kunnen werken
<alex-> En dan heb ik of me laptop bij me, of de pc's van school ter beschikking
<ujjain> Ja, als je op schoolpc wilt bewerken, hmm, dan kun je geen Dropbox installeren iig,
<ujjain> eigen laptop is altijd mogelijk, maar zou niet precies weten wat snelste dan is, heb zelf wel regelmatig nog e-mail gedaan, sommige scholen hebben remote toegang tot lokale bestanden.
<alex-> Bewerken van gameserver gaat het makkelijkste met gedit. Niet met FTP
<alex-> FTP zou kunnen, maar is niet toegestaan ivm firewall op school
<alex-> Lastig dit :P
<alex-> en welke opslag kan ik dan het beste gebruiken als ik op school ben, die van thuis of die in datacenter
<ujjain> Je kunt alternatieve poort gebruiken voor FTP evt.
<ujjain> of misschien FTP via poort 80, geen idee of dat zou werken, denk van wel.
<ujjain> Ja, ligt eraan wat je wilt opslaan, documenten in Dropbox zetten en je hebt automatisch back-ups op meerdere computers en bij Dropbox zelf.
<alex-> Hmm
<ujjain> Je kunt tot 30 dagen zelfs verwijderde bestanden herstellen (die overal zijn verwijderd).
<hanswpad> je gaat een gameserver voorzien van X?, leer vim
<alex-> Heb liever geen dropbox
<alex-> Host het liever zelf :P
<ujjain> Wat is precies je doelstelling? Schooldocumenten of gameserver-configuratiebestanden of mappen?
<alex-> Als ik op school ben wil ik aan me gameserver kunnen werken. En schooldocumenten over en weer zetten (van school naar thuis)
<alex-> Zonder een usb stick mee hoeven te nemen
<alex-> aan gameserver werken = paar files aanpassen :p
<alex-> Met notepad++, gedit of (als het niet anders kan) nano
<ujjain> Heb je SSH?
<ujjain> toega op school?
<alex-> nope
<alex-> alleen 443 (https) en 80 staan open
<hanswpad> gooi ssh op die poorten
<hanswpad> maak er een subdomein voor aan :-)
<ujjain> Je kunt dat proberen inderdaad, dan kun je er iig bij. En kun je live gewoon editen. Schooldocumenten zou ik zo niet weten, meeste mensen e-mailen, maar zal vast wat efficienter voor zijn.
<ujjain> Ik zou indien ik het belangrijk vond, de poort idd wijzigen en gewoon via SSH rechtstreeks werken.
<ujjain> nano of (in mijn geval) vim.
<ujjain> Je kunt eventueel met ftp-drives e.d. ook werken, maar ik heb dat nooit prettig gevonden.
<ujjain> lijkt me ook niet mogelijk op de schoolcomputer.
<ujjain> dan map je bijv K:\ naar ftp://hostname met username/password
<alex-> Web based FTP client
<alex-> Ja, of ik moet een uitzondering in de firewall aanvragen
<ujjain> Je kunt ook via PHP met een editor werken.
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Dat laatste is wel leuk
<alex-> Maar dan heb je meestal geen syntax highlighting
<ujjain> Zijn veel progrmama'sd ie dat wel kunnen, FengOffice
<ujjain> trouwens, je kunt ook met Google Docs gewoon meer werken als je veel voor school moet doen, is mss handiger dan lokaal steeds met emailen
<alex-> Host het liever zelf :P
<alex-> Is FengOffice web based dan?
<ujjain> Ja.
<alex-> Alleen dat is neit gratis
<ujjain> http://demo.fengoffice.com/nl/index.php?c=access&a=login
<ujjain> jawel, Community Edition.
<ujjain> http://sourceforge.net/projects/opengoo/files/
<ujjain> Documenten -> Nieuw document.
<alex-> Werkt wel grappig
<ujjain> beetje eigen gehoste versie van Google Apps.
<OerHeks> er is natuurlijk een reden dat een school geen https toegang geeft.
<ujjain> Ja, ik vond het ook erg leuk aandoen, heb het maar uurtje gebruikt alleen, beetje testen.
<alex-> OerHeks, https toegang mag wel
<ujjain> Hij heeft https:// en http:// toegang. Verder niets.
<alex-> Maar ik kan een uitzondering aanvragen
<alex-> (Als dat mag)
<alex-> heeft hij ook een automatisch opslaan funcite?
<alex-> functie *
<alex-> voor als je ergens aan aan het werk bent, en je verbinding valt weg ofzo?
<ujjain> denk het wel
<OerHeks> als je dan net bezig was met verzenden, is het natuurlijk fout
<OerHeks> resume bedoel je ?
<ujjain> veel dingen hebben wel een feature die om de minuut opslaan
<alex-> Is er ook een manier om te syncen met tomboy e.d.?
<ujjain> als je 30min werkt, dat je dan iig 29min hebt als je computer crasht
<ujjain> ik heb weinig ervaring met Fengoffice, kwam het tegen, misschien zijn er betere opties, ik weet het niet, Tomboy weet ik ook niet
<alex-> Hmm nu zit ik met dubbele programma's
<alex-> Roundcube heeft me contacten en notities
<alex-> Fengoffice ook
<alex-> Tomboy ook
<alex-> Thunderbird ook
<ujjain> Ja idd :P
<ujjain> ik gebruik Google Apps, Google Calenadar en sync het met telefoon, kun je mss ook wel met Tomboy syncen, Thunderbird weet niet precies of read-only of ook mogelijk is om te bewerken.
<alex-> Fengoffice is wel handig
<alex-> Maar ik zie nog geen mogelijkheid om me gameserver ermee aan te passen
<ujjain> nou,m als je bestanden lokaal kunt opslaan,
<OerHeks> wie loopt er dan te gamen als jij op school zit ?
<ujjain> dan moet je ander php programma gebruiken :P
<alex-> OerHeks, aanpassen van de server
<ujjain> Hij doet gewoon weinig op school en terwijl de rest op facebook zit, zit hij aan zijn gameserver te knutselen, is iig wat leerzamer.
<alex-> niet gamen
<alex-> Heb veel tussenuren
<alex-> Aan de gameserver knutselen = dingen maken met Lua
<alex->  Is wat leuker dan facebook e.d.
<ujjain> Ja, programmeren is leerzaam :)
<ujjain> maar uhm, lang verhaal kort, ik zou gewoon SSH en vim of nano gebruiken.
<ujjain> SSH op poort 443 bijvoorbeeld.
<ujjain> is zoals je servers hoort te beheren en bestanden op servers hoort te bewerken, zeker plain-text bestanden.
<ujjain> leer vim te gebruiken! zorg dat je syntax highlighting hebt voor lua
<alex-> :)
<erkan^> lukt het met de backup, alex?
<alex-> ben geen backup aant maken nog
<alex-> ik wacht eerst op me nas :P
<erkan^> nas?
<alex-> ja
<alex-> network attached storage
<alex-> aka homeserver
<alex-> daar ga ik dan m'n backups op maken
<erkan^> zo spannend
<alex-> ja
<alex-> ik mis alleen nog een PSU
<erkan^> jammer )-:
<alex-> Ja
<alex-> Kan ze nergens vinden
<erkan^> Penn State?
<alex-> wat is dat?
<erkan^> geen idee, ik zocht google
<erkan^> "PSU Ubuntu"
<alex-> Power Supply Unit
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-27
<wica> middag
<wica> Nee, geen vraag ;)
<Ian863> grin
<Ian863> hoi wica
<wica> hoi
<okka> hi, some one can help me?
<okka> trouble with ubuntu and xp
<okka> op scherm verschijnt: rescue grub
<okka> hi,
<okka> dutch or english?
<okka> Hallo Gorash
<szal> wat dacht jij? topic lezen zal in sommige gevallen verlichtend zijn ;)
<okka> ik weet niet wat je bedoelt
<szal> betreffende de taal in deze kanaal
<okka> ok, ben een beetje in paniek
<okka> kun je me helpen?
<szal> waarmee?
<okka> heb laptop met xp en ubuntu. heb een partitie met ubuntu bij schijfbeheer verwijderd en nu verschijnt grub rescue en ik kan niets meer doen
<szal> XP-CD opstarten en de MBR herstellen (fixmbr of zoiets)
<szal> als ik het goed begrijp, heb je de *buntu-systeempartitie verwijderd die blijkbaar de Grub bevatte
<okka> dat heb ik gedaan maar er gebeurt verder niets
<okka> ik denk het wel
<okka> met f2 wel cd lezen als eerste ingesteld, maar dat helpt niet.
<okka> wat is grub eigenlijk?
<okka_> was even de site kwijt
<okka_> hallo gorash...
<okka_> hallo , help nodig bij grub rescue..
<okka_> niemand thuiis?
 * szal vraagt zich af of er überhaupt nog iets te rescuen staat behalve de XP
<szal> eens met een live-CD gekeken wat er nog over is? dat je weet wat je daar verwijderd hebt
<Gorash> kun je niet gewoon de installatie van ubuntu nogmaals draaien
<Gorash> als het goed is zal hij vanzelf de winXP herkennen..... en de bootloader instellen
<Gorash> ik ben niet zo bekend met de nieuwe grub
<okka_> ok zit ik hier goed?
<Gorash> yup!
<Gorash> je wilt geen ubuntu meeR?
<okka_> jawel, maar mijn xp moet eraf
<okka_> had de verkeerde partitie
<Gorash> dat is toch geen probleem dan?
<okka_> hoezoe
<Gorash> waarom xp fixen als je er vanaf wilt?
<Gorash> files kun je gewoon vanuit ubuntu benaderen als je backup wilt maken
<okka_> wil ik niet perse, maar hij doet niets meer
<okka_> op het scherm alleen grub rescue
<Gorash> USB stick fixen met installatie
<Gorash> of een CDROM
<okka_> cd start wel wel maar er komt niets
<szal> vooraf bestanden backuppen met een live-CD, daarna de hele schijf schoonmaken en er *buntu op zetten
<Gorash> dan is je CD echt niet goed
<okka_> maakt niet uit welke cd, xp of ubuntu er gebeurt niets
<Gorash> CD moet onafhankelijk starten
<okka_> klopt, maar doen ze allebei niet
<Gorash> staat je bios goed
<okka_> en allebei kapot lijkt me niet
<Gorash> first boot device = CDRom
<okka_> bios staat op cd opstarten
<okka_> first boot idd
<Gorash> heb je toegang tot een pc?
<okka_> zit ik achter nu
<Gorash> welk systeem?
<okka_> mac
<Gorash> als je een USB drive hebt zou je kunnen proberen een opstartdisk te bouwen
<Gorash> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Gorash> ook voor mac: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/578/unetbootin-mac-578.zip/download
<okka_> zal ik doen, maar ik weet zeker dat de xp cd goed is , ook de ubuntu pas nog gebruikt
<Gorash> dan kun je booten vanaf USB (installatie)
<Gorash> dan moet je testen of je HD ertussen zit
<Gorash> koppel je die ff af
<Gorash> ik neem aan dat je een SATA hebt?
<okka_> geen idee, het is een asus a3a
<Gorash> als hij bij eht opstarten zwart gaat weet ik bijna zeker dat hij je CD drive overslaat...
<okka_> toch staat de bios goed
<Gorash> ik vind het iig erg vreemd! try de USB eens, een startdisk heb je echt binnen no-time gemaakt
<okka_> de cd hoor ik ook draaien
<okka_> ok bedankt, ga het proberen!
<Gorash> misschien is je drive stuk
<Gorash> (dvd)
<Gorash> die unet bootin heeft mij nog nooit in de steek gelaten
<Gorash> succes
<okka_> ik had in ubuntu de partitie gewist, en daarna gebeurde dit
<belgianguy> iemand enig idee waarom er in het meest rechtse menu in ubuntu "Software bijgewerkt" staat
<belgianguy> moet dat geen infinitief zijn als in "Software bijwerken" ?
<belgianguy> en waarom hebben sommige "..." en sommige niet?
<FlipStonE> ik niet :-)
<FlipStonE> maar ik heb wel een ander probleem... flash player vraagt om mn lokale opslag te vergroten voor flash, maar dit lukt mij aan geen kanten... iemand daarvoor een oplossing?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-28
<belgianguy> iemand die weet waarom er in het rechter hoofdmenu (met Systeeminstellingen... etc in) de optie "Software bijgewerkt" staat
<belgianguy> dat klinkt eerder als een voltooide actie dan iets dat je wil doen, niet?
<koan> belgianguy: dat klopt, zo weet je dat al je software up-to-date is
<Dutchmarc> Goedemorgen
<robvangils> hello
<robvangils> ik bedoel hoi
<robvangils> kan iemand mij helpen
<robvangils> ?
<ronald__> hallo. een vraagje  ik wil graag ubuntu installeren naast windows. ik heb hem gebrand de 64 bit versie. bij het opnieuw opstarten van de pc komt het logo in beeld en dan gaat ie na een minuut laden naar een soort bios scherm met de melding van medium problemen
<StefandeVries> Weet je de exacte melding nog?
<ronald__> mmmm nee niet echt haha. cannot create medium ofzoiets
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dat komt me niet bekend voor van veel voorkomende problemen. Heb je de cd op zo laag mogelijke snelheid gebrand?
<szal> ronald__: boot van de bootmenu de zelftestoptie; als die niet goed terugkomt, opnieuw branden
<ronald__> op 4x
<ronald__> hoe doe ik de zelftestoptie dan?
<szal> mss te langzaam; ik zou daar eerder 8x of 16x adviseren, als de medium dit meemaakt - in het algemeen tussen 1/4 en 1/2 maximum snelheid
<ronald__> of moet ik de 32 bit dan maar es proberen. langzaam branden is toch beter of niet?
<szal> die optie zie je direkt bij het opstarten; het eerst wat je krijgt is de taalkeuze, dan kan je nog andere opties kiezen
<ronald__> nee zover komt het niet eens. ik zie het hoofdscherm met ubuntu en daaronder een aantal stippen voor het laden. daarna kapt ie ermee
<szal> dat is al na de bootmenu
<timo^> tijdens dat je een menneke en een toetsenbord ziet op een willekeurige toets rammen
<timo^> dan je taal kiezen
<timo^> en dan kiezen voor 'controleer cd op fouten'.
<ronald__> dat maar es effe proberen dan. anders brand ik wel een andere
<szal> timo^: bedankt voor de inlichting; ik heb alleen de alternate CD hier
<szal> ronald__: en 32bit heb je alleen nodig als je hardware geen 64bit besturingssysteem ondersteunt
<ronald__> okeej. ik ga het proberen  thanx. heb wel 64 bit maar ik probeere nog eens
<szal> en volgens mij kunnen alle computers met tenminste 2 CPU-cores 64bit
<timo^> nope
<ronald__> okeej. ik laat het nog wel horen  doei doei
<timo^> de eerste generatie Intel Core Duo (dus niet core2) ondersteunen alleen 32 bit
<timo^> als eerste van intel wel PAE :)
<szal> dat kan, geen idee van Intel-CPU's
<timo^> ik ben er tegenaan gelopen toen ik op een pc van iemand Ubuntu wilde zetten
<szal> ik heb virtually all the time AMD CPU's in operatie gehad
<timo^> gebruik zelf ook in mijn desktops alleen AMD
<timo^> alleen laptop is Intel
<szal> maar zelfs mijn vader's Pentium D is 64bit-enabled
<timo^> true
<timo^> dat is de desktop variant
<timo^> de laptop Core duo niet :P
<ronald__> daar was ik weer. heb van alles geprobeerd maar steeds komt de melding . en heb het nu opgeschreven:d.  unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<timo^> oké
<timo^> dat lijkt mij echt een schrijffout
<timo^> heb je die check op fouten ook gedaan?
<ronald__> ja maar toen ging hij na het laadschermpje ook naar deze melding
<ronald__> ook de optie gedaan zonder installeren maar ook hier hetzelfde
<ronald__> dus neem aan maar effe opnieuw branden
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-29
<ernieweer> ik ben helemaal nieuw in Ubuntu (ken wel wat basic Unix) maar het eerste wat ik wil weten voordat ik ga downloaden is Hardware Compatibilteit met HP DV9000 laptop
<ernieweer> Ik zie nergens op de site iets dat bevestigd dat ik niet al die moeite van downloaden/installeren voor niets doe. De DV9000 heeft een AMD Turion 64 x2 processor en 1gb geheugen.
<ernieweer> maar ik wil niet nat gaan door straks te ontdekken dat nét mijn model een draadloze adapter heeft die niet ondersteund word of zoiets. Kan iemand mij een zetje geven?
<ernieweer> ik ben helemaal nieuw in Ubuntu (ken wel wat basic Unix) maar het eerste wat ik wil weten voordat ik ga downloaden is Hardware Compatibilteit met HP DV9000 laptop. Ik zie nergens op de site iets dat bevestigd dat ik niet al die moeite van downloaden/installeren voor niets doe. De DV9000 heeft een AMD Turion 64 x2 processor en 1gb geheugen,  maar ik wil niet nat gaan door straks te ontdekken dat nét mijn model een draadloze adapte
<ernieweer> Kan iemand mij een zetje geven?
<Jeeves_> ernieweer: Ga je dat elke tien minuten vragen?
<Jeeves_> Hoe dan ook. In 95% van de gevallen werkt het
<Jeeves_> Als je wilt testen kun je het beste de live-cd laten opstarten
<ernieweer> dankjewel Jeeves, nee ik zag dat mijn vraag niet meer opviel door de whois eronder dus dan nog maar een keer gesteld. Maar bedankt voor de tip over de live CD, daar kan ik wat mee. Misschien is het wel een goed idee om een hardware compatibility list te maken om twijfelaars over de streep te trekken? Mij motiveert het in ieder geval als ik van te voren zeker weet niet te zullen worden verrast (zoals voorheen met oudere unix).
<Jeeves_> ernieweer: En die dan dagelijks 324903 keer aanpassen voor iedere nieuwe change die gedaan wordt en elk product dat gereleased wordt?
<Jeeves_> Nadat het getest hebt natuurlijk :)
<Jeeves_> Lijkt me niet echt werkbaar
<ernieweer> okay, okay, leuk idee: doen we niet.
<Jeeves_> Het meeste werkt direct
<Jeeves_> Sommige dingen na een tweak
<Jeeves_> Sommige dingen nooit
<Helen> Voor onze verhuizing heb ik uit voorzorg de hd's uit mijn pc verwijderd, hier weer ingebouwd en nu kom ik wel op winxp - heb een dual core pc - maar niet op ubuntu. Als ik de install cd in de cdrrom drive doe, leest deze ook niks.  Alleen bij de geheugenproef krijg ik het volgende te zien: /install/mt86plus: file not found - heeft dit iets met winxp te maken of is gewoon mijn ubuntu install weggeveegd? Hij leest wel de HD en winxp 
<trijntje> Helen: die memtest doet het niet altijd, ik weet ook niet waarom
<trijntje> Heeft je pc meerder hd's? Heb je de master en slave goed ingesteld?
<Helen> hoi trijntje ja 1 van 1 tb en 1 van 500gb
<Helen> Ik denk dat ze wel goed ingesteld moeten zijn, heeft mijn man gedaan, want winxp doet het normaal!
<trijntje> ga je via grub naar xp of direct als je opstart?
<Helen> via grub
<Helen> die install cd van ubuntu leest ook geen van beide hd's
<trijntje> dat is raar, dat klinkt eerder alsof er iets met die cd mis is
<trijntje> als xp kan starten is dus iig de disk met xp er op gewoon goed
<Helen> En als ik de install cd erin heb en naar: "vanaf de eerste harde schijf opstarten" enter indruk, dan kom ik in de grub en kan daar gewoon winxp kiezen
<trijntje> ja klopt, dat is hetzelfde als direct opstarten
<Helen> Maar zonder de cd erin kan ik ook via grub op winxp komen maar niet in ubuntu, ziet ie gewoon niet!
<trijntje> ja, dat klinkt alsof de harddisk van ubuntu niet aangesloten is (ik neem aan dat ubuntu en xp niet op dezelfde harddisk staan?)
<Helen> Ik heb goede backups gemaakt - meerdere voor ik vertrok. Zal ik in winxp het gedeelte waar ubuntu zit helemaal wegvegen en opnieuw proberen te installeren?
<Helen> Ja staan wel op 1 hd, tenminste stonden voor ik vertrok
<Helen> als ik in de bios kijk zie ik beide hd's en op winxp zie ik ook beide
<trijntje> ah ok. En heb je ubuntu op een aparte partitie gezet of via wubi geinstalleerd?
<Helen> Op een aparte partitie
<trijntje> ik zou dan toch een keer vanaf de live cd opstarten en kijken welke partities er aanwezig zijn
<Helen> Die live cd ziet ook totaal niks
<Helen> Ik kan wel in winxp de partities en hd's zien. Het enige dat ik op de live cd zie is: /install/mt86plus: file not found als ik de memtest probeer te doen. Die test doet ie dus gewoon niet.
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met totaal niets? Wat heb je geprobeerd om die partities te zien?
<trijntje> ja, maar die memtest is om je RAM geheugen te testen, dus dat heeft er niks mee te maken
<Helen> Alles wat er in beeld komt op die cd. Installeren, eerst uitproberen etc.
<Helen> Als ik op enter druk blijft ie zoeken naar de hd's
<trijntje> je kan toch 'ubuntu uitproberen' kiezen?
<Helen> ja heb ik gedaan, maar dan gaat ie ook eindeloos staan zoeken, gebeurt niks
<trijntje> de live cd zoekt niet naar harddisks tijdens het opstarten
<Helen> Denk je dat het aan mijn live cd ligt? In dat geval, ik heb er nog 1 gemaakt dan ga ik de andere zoeken en proberen
<trijntje> live cds zijn traag, je kan ook gewoon 10 minuten wachten ofzo, kijken of je dan wel de desktop te zien krijgt
<Helen> Ja weet iuk en daarom heb ik 1,5u gewacht
<trijntje> hmm, dat zou wel genoeg moeten zijn
<trijntje> dan zou ik toch een nieuwe live cd proberen, of bij het opstarten 'cd op fouten controleren' kiezen
<Helen> Ik ga schijfcontrole doen op winxp, veeg de partities weg op die hd en kijk wat er dan gebeuren zal. CD op fouten controleren blijft hij ook alleen maar zoeken! Waarnaar weet ik niet. Cusor blijft gewoon bovenin staan draaien!
<Helen> Enfin het is nu bloedheet hier 30 graden, ga even wat eten en dan weer verder proberen. Kom later terug als me niks lukt. Thanks zo ver voor je hulp!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-30
<vanzi> hallo! daar!
<JapyDooge> hmm weet iemand of de UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit) ook Ubuntu Server CDtjes kan customizen?
<StefandeVries> JapyDooge: volgens mij wel. Trial and error, zou ik zeggen. :D
<JapyDooge> true that
<JapyDooge> hm flauw
<JapyDooge> je hebt er Ubuntu voor nodig
<JapyDooge> :+
<trijntje> hey vanzi
<wica> JapyDooge: Je, kan er een server livecd mee maken
<wica> of liveusb
<StefandeVries> Gaat goed, mandje.
<Luckiboy> En het blijft maar doorgaan :P
<JapyDooge> 13:23 <wica> JapyDooge: Je, kan er een server livecd mee maken  <<  ty
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat zei ik ook.
<StefandeVries> Flippo. :P
<JapyDooge> sst
<JapyDooge> :P
<wica> StefandeVries: Ik bevestig alleen dat het kan. Is wat zekerder dan "volgens mij wel"
<wica> ;[
<wica> anyway, het is wel een behoorlijke uitdaging :) casper script zijn bedoelt voor desktop omgeving, daar moet je wel wat in hacken.
<Queros> hi
<trijntje> hoi Queros
<Luckiboy> hallo Queros
<Queros> goedemidaggg
<Queros> middag*
<Queros> ik heb een vraagje
<Queros> ik ben compleet nieuw met ubuntu .. maw..kwam het zojuist tegen..wel eens over gehoord..maar nu maar eens in verdiepen
<Queros> het ziet er gaaf uit..dat allereerst
<Queros> maar.. hoe krijg ik het?!
<Luckiboy> http://ubuntu.com
<Queros> ik heb nog een notebook van een jaar of 5 oud..
<trijntje> gratis downloaden
<Queros> wat zijn voorwaarden van ubuntu
<trijntje> http://ubuntu-nl.org ;)
<trijntje> je mag het gratis downloaden, gebruiken, aanpassen, delen en verkopen
<Queros> moet mn systeem b epaalde specs hebben?
<trijntje> minstens 1G geheugen om de 'mooie' interface goed te kunnen draaien zou ik zeggen
<Queros> maar een notebook waar nu vista op staat..met 1gb geheugen(5 jr oud) zou het moeten doen ?
<StefandeVries> Met een slag om de arm: ja.
<StefandeVries> Dat zou moeten werken.
<Queros> Ubuntu is ''zwaar?''
<trijntje> lichter dan vista, maar 'zwaar' voor een linux distributie
<Luckiboy> Als je een lichte distro zoekt, kijk dan eens naar Xubuntu of Lubuntu
<Luckiboy> Heeft wel minder eyecandy
<Queros> ik zoek niet zozeer iets lichts..maar heb dus een laptop liggen..werkt verder nog goed..maar zou daar bijv. ubuntu op willen draaien:) Maar kon op de website geen specs vinden
<Luckiboy> Op de wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#System_Requirements
<trijntje> lol, 380 mb, dat valt nog mee ;)
<trijntje> maar dan draait het niet lekker moet  ik eerlijk zeggen
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar eh..
<StefandeVries> Dat zijn echt de minimale eisen.
<StefandeVries> Comfortabel is anders. :P
<Luckiboy> Dat is waar, maar 1 gig RAM moet wel lukken, op mijn netbook draait het ook nog goed
<Luckiboy> 920 mb RAM
<trijntje> kortom: het is gratis, en draait op je laptop
<Queros> top
<Queros> :D
<Queros> leuk project
<trijntje> en je weet al dat je hier hulp kunt vragen, dus dat is helemaal top
<Queros> jullie zijn toppers
<StefandeVries> Dat weten we, maar we zijn er heel bescheiden over. :P
<Queros> hehe
<Queros> en als je trijntje heet is het al snel goed he;)
<trijntje> precies ;)
<Queros> tenzij je natuurlijk een man bent die graag trijntje wordt genoemd;)
<Luckiboy> (ik zeg niets :P)
<StefandeVries> trijntje is een man.
<Queros> flauw zeg :p
<Queros> erg misleidend
<Queros> ach zo lang je maar verstand hebt van ubuntu!
<Luckiboy> och, het kan altijd erger
<Queros> vertel
<Loes> :P
<StefandeVries> En kunnen we het daarbij laten, alstublieft?
<Luckiboy> Ja hoor
<Luckiboy> :)
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Welk bestand kon je ook al weer verwijderen om de meldingen van apport weg te halen?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-31
<int3nz0r> heeft iemand hier ervaring met Ubuntu 12.04 op een late 2011 macbook pro? Heb het namelijk net geinstalleerd maar verbaasde me er over hoe onstabiel en traag als dikke stront het is. Het is een machine met een i7 2.8ghz en 8gb
<int3nz0r> Plus dat ik apart een of andere shady driver moest installeren voor wifi
<wica> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<int3nz0r> Ja ik zie het al, heeft gewoon te veel tweaks nodig om een beetje te draaien
<int3nz0r> jammer
<StefandeVries> Jammer dat Apple geen fatsoenlijke ondersteuning biedt.
<int3nz0r> ja inderdaad, toen ik nog een windows laptop had gebruikte ik graag ubuntu ernaast, OS X en ubuntu leek me de ideale combinatie
<Helen> Nu ben ik echt ten einde raad, weet niet meer wat ik moet proberen om de live cd aan de gang te krijgen. Sinds de HD's - na de verhuizing teruggeplaatst zijn, kom ik niet meer in ubuntu. Ik had 12.04 erop. Ik heb een dualboot, heb winxp weggeveegd, weer erop gezet, cd wordt gewoon gelezen, alle andere cd's ook alleen de ubuntu live cd wordt niet gelezen. Heb ook al een nieuwe iso gedowload en schijf gebrand, ook deze doet het niet!
<szal> definieer 'doet het niet'
<Helen> Als ik het scherm (paars) krijg en ik druk direct op esc dan krijg ik wel het scherm met installeren, uitproberen etc. maar wat ik ook kies, de cursor blijft staan draaien.
<JasperCoenraats> Weet iemand hoe de spellings en grammaticacontrole Duits te installeren is?
<JasperCoenraats> Gaat om LibreOffice
<JasperCoenraats> is een woordenboek/dictionairy hetzelfde als een spellingscontrole?
<Remco____> goedemiddag
<JasperCoenraats> biw
<JasperCoenraats> hallo
<Remco____> vraagje ik wil een oudere versie downloade van ubuntu voorheen stond deze op de site maar is nu verwijderd
<CasW> Waarom wil je een oudere versie downloaden?
<Remco____> voor school
<JasperCoenraats> Kan iemand mij mss een beetje op weg helpen? Ik zoek een spellins- en grammaticacontrole Duits, en indien mogelijk Engels. Hoe doe ik dat?
<Remco____> en ik vind die sidebalk niks
<CasW> Te trage computers? Kijk dan eens naar projecten als Lubuntu en Xubuntu.
<CasW> (Heeft ook geen zijbalk)
<JasperCoenraats> die controles zijn uiteraard voor LibreOffice
<JasperCoenraats> m.n. writer
<Remco____> versie 10 volgens mij is die nog te downloade via deze site?
<CasW> Vast wel, maar over het algemeen is het beter om een nieuwere versie te downloaden, en als je geen zijbalk wilt, zou ik voor Lubuntu of Xubuntu gaan ;)
<Remco____> oke duidelijk maar is de interface voorderest hetzelfde ofniet
<Remco____> oude ubuntu en nieuwe ubuntu
<CasW> Ongeveer hetzelfde als het was in 10.04, ja.
<Remco____> k draai em  virtueel  dus k vond die oude wat makkerlijke werken
<CasW> Als je écht 10.04 wilt; http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/10.04.4/release/
<Remco____> CasW je bent geweldig
<CasW> Ghehe, dank.
<Remco____> hoppa download voltooid
<Remco____> leip  alle versies  CasW  ben weer blij
<Remco____> k moet voor school linux leren dus vandaar
<CasW> Achso.
<Remco____> :D
<Remco____> het probleem was eigenlijk die nieuwe versie draait bij mij brak en die oude draait stabiel  en heb geen zin als ik in een toets zit en hij werkt nie
<CasW> Toch, over het algemeen is het beter om dan een nieuwere versie te nemen, en als je geen Unity wilt, dan L/Xubuntu ;)
<Remco____> even kijken hoe dat dan werkt
<wica> Ola
<wica> ubuntu vind het al een enige tijd lijk, om de baas te spelen over /etc/resolv.conf
<wica> Hoe vertel ik, ubuntu deze met rust te laten?
<Splinnie> eey
<Splinnie> Wie wil en kan mij helpen met een spyware (?) probleem, iets waarvan ik niet eens wist dat op ubuntu kon? :s
<Splinnie> zogeheten text-enchance, zodat ik niet meer op hyperlinks enzo op website's kan klikken, behoorlijk irritant zeg maar
<wica> iets met een plugin voor je browser
<Splinnie> ja zover kwam ik ook, alles uitgezet, maar helpt niet
<wica> Je maakt waarschijnlijk gebruik van firefox?
<Splinnie> ja
<wica> mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-weg
<wica> En kijk dan nog eens
<wica> firefox wel even helemaal uitsluiten
<wica> afsluiten
<Splinnie> ok, ff proberen
<Splinnie> dan ben jij ook ff weg :p
<wica> ik ben nooit weg
<wica> ;p
<Splinnie> ok, het heeft gewerkt, maar ben ik nu alles kwijt??
<Splinnie> ww enzo!
<wica> Nop
<wica> alles staat nog in ~/.mozilla
<wica> alles staat nog in ~/.mozilla-weg
<HAMKoot> Dan stel je dat toch weer in ?
<wica> Kan me voorstellen dat je o.a. de bookmarks.js wilt terug zetten :)
<Splinnie> HAMKoot: je moet maar blond zijn en niet al je inlognummer ed onthouden :p
 * Splinnie is blond en vrouw
<Splinnie> hehe
<Splinnie> wica: Bedankt! ff kijken hoe ik die gegevens weer terug kan zetten
<wica> Splinnie: rm -rf ~/.mozilla; cp -a ~/.mozilla-weg ~/.mozilla
<wica> In de default profile staan volgens mij de addons
<Splinnie> die addons zijn niet zo spannend, weer ff herstarten! Tot zo!
<wica> Weet iemand hier het path naar de addons dit van firefox inje $HOME?
<HAMKoot> Geen idee, kan niet meekijken, wantik heb geen Firefox meer.
<Splinnie> ik heb ff een poging gedaan... Weer ff herstarten
<Splinnie> werkte niet :-(
<Splinnie> Welk mapje moet ik evt verwijderen om alle add on en extensies gewoon te verwijderen?
<mbd> Hallo allemaal
<mbd> exit
<mbd> bye
<Sloefke> hallo beste mensen kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik de iconen uit starte op mijn bureaublad gesleept kan krijgen ze springen telkens terug naar starter. niet lachen ben een beginneling
<HAMKoot> Ik denk dat je my-unity nodig hebt, een tweak tool met daarin de optie show icons desktop
<HAMKoot> FCM 64 >>> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/08/31/full-circle-magazine-64-has-escaped-from-the-lab/
<Sloefke> Dank je ik za eens gaan kijken
<HAMKoot> my-unity vind je gewoon via softwarecentrum
<Sloefke> dank je ga direct snuffelen
<Sloefke> ER wordt veel over my-unity geschreven maar waar ik het kan downloaden kan ik helaas niet vinden. helaas niet in softwarecentrum
<HAMKoot> zoek op "myunity" zonder -
<Toofast> Hallo allemaal, ik zal me even voorstellen ik ben Arjan en heb zojuist Ubuntu geinstalleerd.
<Toofast> Ik krijg het alleen niet in het nederlands? iemand die me kan helpen? heb versie 12.05
<Toofast> 12.04 bedoel ik
<Toofast> Is al opgelost
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-01
<JasperCoenraats> is een laptop die je nu koopt automatisch 64 bit?
<JasperCoenraats> ivm installatie?
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: weet jij dit toevallig?
<szal> zeer waarschijnlijk ja.. maar geen idee met goedkope zwakke CPU's (VIA enz.)
<JasperCoenraats> dank jewel
<szal> Intel en AMD zullen wel alle 64bit zijn
<Corelmen> hello
<Corelmen> heb een probleem ubuntu 10.04 ziet eth0 niet
<Corelmen> hoe kan ik dat oplossen ?
<trijntje> hey Corelmen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-02
<Wobbo> Mijn moederbord was stuk en moest vervangen. Om gewoon verder te gaan, moet ik wat setting aanpassen om weer te gaan werken. Ik heb gebruik namelijk 3 hardschijven. Elke hardschijf is ook nog in 2en verdeeld. 1: /, 2: /home, 3: /home/wobbo/Afbeeldingen 4: /home/wobbo/Muziek ... etc...
<Wobbo> Weet iemand wat ik moet aanpassen, of waar ik naar moet zoeken om dit weer te werken?
<viezerd> wat werkt er niet ?
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Wobbo> Als ik de computer aan zet, zie je dat alleen /dbvdbnbdetdb/ebtent iets. Vervolgens hardeschijven gewisseld, en  nu start Ubuntu wel op. Helaas eindigt het in, root setting.
<Wobbo> Omdat ie de map /home niet kan vinden
<trijntje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey trijntje, hoe is het ermee?
<lordievader> Wobbo: Staat die map op een andere partitie en word die gemount?
<Wobbo> Mijn moederbord was stuk en moest vervangen. Om gewoon verder te gaan, moet ik wat setting aanpassen om weer te gaan werken. Ik heb gebruik namelijk 3 hardschijven. Elke hardschijf is ook nog in 2en verdeeld. 1: /, 2: /home, 3: /home/wobbo/Afbeeldingen 4: /home/wobbo/Muziek ... etc... Weet iemand wat ik moet aanpassen, of waar ik naar moet zoeken om dit weer te werken?
<lordievader> Wobbo: Kan je mijn tweede vraag beantwoorden, wordt de partition gemount? Ofwel staan die partities in /etc/fstab?
<Wobbo> ja
<trijntje> Wobbo: in sftab, gebruik je daar /dev/sda etc, of /dev/by/UUID/=e3b47cablabla?
<lg188> hallo, ik heb nginx verwijdert en nog steeds draait er een nginx
<viezerd> lg188: dan moe je hem stoppen
<viezerd> als at is wat je wilt
<lg188> ik zoek meer de reden waarom hij draait
<viezerd> hij draait omdat je hem niet gestopt hebt
<lg188> doet die dat niet automatisch als je hem verwijdert?
<viezerd> nope
<lg188> hoe delete ik een mail in mail?
<Wobbo> Het spijn me maar ik snap het niet
<viezerd> Wobbo: zou je de inhoud van /etc/fstab hier willen posten ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<trijntje> Wobbo: schijf /dev/sda is meestal de 'eerste' die de computer ziet. Als je dus de volgorde van de schijven in je pc aanpast zal een andere schijf sda heten, en dan raakt alles in de war
<trijntje> daarom kan je beter UUID gebruiken, dat is een uniek identificatienummer van elke partitie. Dan kan fstab altijd de juiste vinden
<Wobbo> okey
<Wobbo> Hoe pas ik die aan?
<Wobbo> Het gebruikt al UUID
<szal> Wobbo: waar is het probleem?
<trijntje> als het al UUID gebruikt zou het moeten werken, wat heb je precies in de BIOS aangepast?
<lg188> al mijn httpd servers staan uit
<lg188> en nog krijg ik een webpagina als ik naar men ip surf
<StefandeVries> Zit-ie nog in je cache?
<Wobbo> Ok, dus het zou moeten werken
<Wobbo> mmmm...
<lg188> StefandeVries: eh was dat tegn mij?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<lg188> welke cache?
<StefandeVries> Browsercache.
<StefandeVries> Als je naar je ip surft en dan Ctrl-F5 induwt, wat gebeurt er dan?
<lg188> eh wacht het is gelukt, alle http deamons eraf gegooid en apache opnieuw geinstaleerd
<lg188> did the trick,
<CasW> Waarom wil mijn computer Ubuntu 12.04 niet installeren? Ik heb de 64-bits DVD-versie gebrand op DVD en in mijn pc met AMD Athlon II gestopt (4GiB ram, AMD Radeon HD6790, twee beeldschermen) en als ik zeg 'installeren', zie ik even een paar strepen op de schermen en daarna heb ik geen beeld meer...
<lordievader> CasW: Heb je de dvd gecontroleerd op fouten?
<CasW> Ik heb het ook met USB geprobeerd, en de download gecontroleerd met de checksum en ik krijg steeds hetzelfde probleem.
<lordievader> CasW: Maar heb je ook de DVD gecontroleerd?
<on5sl> hallo! ik heb een probleem. Ik deed sudo passwd root, omdat ik even verward was met ubuntu vs freebsd
<on5sl> maar nu is het precies om zeep, want als wil afsluiten lukt het niet meer
<on5sl> ik heb al sudo passwd -l root gedaan maar dat helpt niet
<viezerd> wat is om zeep ?
<CasW> Gaat alles kapot als ik de oude /home-partitie van Ubuntu 11.10 waar ik zowat alle verborgen dingen van heb verwijderd, mount als /home van deze 12.04-installatie?
<CasW> En kan ik het er gewoon in /etc/fstab bijtiepen?
<CasW> En kan iemand even kijken wat de mountopties zijn van een /home-partitie in /etc/fstab?
<viezerd> Er 'hoort' niks kapot te gaan als je dat doet
<CasW> Mooi.
<charlvn> CasW: kan je nooit 100% zeker weten maar heel waarschijnlijk niet
<charlvn> CasW: gewoon proberen
<CasW> Ja, ging goed, maar nu heb ik mijn fstab vernielt. Ik weet hoe ik het moet fixen, maar ga nu eten.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> mogge
<lordievader> Hey joostvb, hoe is het met jou?
<joostvb> uitsteekbaar!
<joostvb> en met jou?
 * joostvb gaat zo weer afk trouwens
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker :)
<joostvb> mooi zo
<Noirx> hoi
<Pixarr> Noirx:  Hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-27
<joostvb> mogge
<yellabs-r2> goede morgen
<yellabs-r2> bouwen jullie nog nl versies van ubuntu ?
<yellabs-r2> okee probeer ubuntu builder .. groetjes
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<exalt> Hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey exalt, hoe is het met jou?
<exalt> goed en met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker :)
<exalt> Mooi
<yellabs-r2> hallo
<yellabs-r2> allemaal ..
<yellabs-r2> :P
<lordievader> Hey yellabs-r2
<yellabs-r2> is er een nl versie van ubuntu ?
<yellabs-r2> 12.04.3 ( LTS )
<lordievader> yellabs-r2: Er zijn Nederlandse taalpakketen beschikbaar, als je dat bedoeld.
<yellabs-r2> nee ik bedoel een iso remaster die volledig nederlands is
<yellabs-r2> maak de NL ubuntu community die niet ?
<lordievader> yellabs-r2: Dat weet ik, helaas, niet.
<Fermata> Die ISO-remaster is opgegeven, als ik het me goed herinner.
<Fermata> Daar weet trijntje_ meer over.
<yellabs-r2> i see
<yellabs-r2> alright
<yellabs-r2> remastersys is ook al "historie" , oftwel gestopt .,..
<Fermata> Ja.
<lordievader> yellabs-r2: Ach je kunt het ook zelf gaan doen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<yellabs-r2> was dat net aan het lezen .. :P
<yellabs-r2> ok, bedankt voor de info , greetings earthlings
<arno> Weet iemand of je ubuntu one kan laten synchroniseren met folder op externe harde schijf
<exalt> met rsync en een cronjob ?
<arno> Dat is?
<exalt> dat zijn twee standaard linux tools, moetje even naar googelen, het is maar een gok van mij, ik ben geen echte linuxnerd natuurlijk :)
<exalt> rsync kan bestanden ... syncen en cronjob is een soort geplande taak uitvoerder
<xatr0z> ik denk dat ubuntu one ook rechtstreeks naar je harde schijf kan syncen, waarom zou je zelf met rsync gaan kloten?
<xatr0z> je kunt de map gewoon toevoegen
<exalt> arno: ik denk dat xatr0z je beter kan helpen :)
<arno> Tnx. maar een map uit externe toevoegen kan niet
<arno> alleen vanuit /home geeft hij aan
<Fermata> En je kunt die externe schijf niet onder een map in /home mounten?
<exalt> of symlinken
<xatr0z> arno: sorry ik lees het nu ook http://askubuntu.com/questions/51362/why-not-sync-folders-outside-home-with-ubuntu-one
<xatr0z> when you remove the device syncdaemon will delete everything; to make it work properly syncdaemon would have to know about devices, detect their removal, things like that. Quite a large effort, and a lot of potential for usability nightmares.
<arno> @ x
<arno> ja je hebt gelijk
<arno> maar is er gen truc om dit te verandren
<xatr0z> nouja je zou het dus kunnen symlinken inderdaad, maar dan moet je zelf opletten of je schijf is aangesloten op het moment dat ubuntu one gaat syncen
<xatr0z> symlink = terminal openen en ln -s /media/data typen terwijl je in je /home/arno map zit (ervan uitgaande dat /media/data je externe schijf is)
<arno> mmm. ga het proberen
<arno> jullie horen nog van me
<xatr0z> arno: ik zou verder kijken naar andere software
<xatr0z> arno: er is vast wel iets wat automagisch externe schijven herkent en netjes synct
 * exalt heeft ooit een oneindige symlink loop inception gemaakt :P
<arno> ja. maar gebruikte eerst skydrive maar daar heeft ubunut geen app van
<arno> Dat is het enige minpunt samen met  sync folder instellen
<arno> wat is een symlinklook inception
<exalt> arno: ik had twee folders met allebij een subfolder, de subfolder van het eerst mapje verweees naar het tweede mapje, en de subfolder van het tweede mapje verwees naar het eeste mapje
<exalt> toen kon je jezelf dus sufklikken door alle mapjes :)
<exalt> maar ik krijg het nu nietmeer zo goed voor elkaar
<arno> Ik wil even terug komen op Ubuntu one en externe schijf
<arno> Het is nog niet gelukt
<arno> Weet iemand hoe je folder in externe schijf kan synchroniseren met ubuntu one
<xatr0z> arno: ik zou naar ander programma kijken, wat er rekening mee houd dat je schijf af en toe uit kan staan. in ieder geval zou een symlink moeten werken denk ik
<xatr0z> had je dat al geprobeerd ?
<arno> symlink.. nee nog niet
<xatr0z> zonee dan dien je een terminal te openen, ln -s /locatie/van/externe_schijf typen en enter
<arno> is dat een programma
<arno> wat kan je ermee?
<xatr0z> dan heb je een /home/arno/externe_schijf/ map die verwijst naar /locatie/van/externe_schijf/
<xatr0z> windows snelkoppeling zeg maar, maar dan wat uitgebreider en ook voor mappen :)
<xatr0z> weet je welke locatie je schijf is?
<arno> sdb2
<xatr0z> ah ok en waar is hij gemount? welke map zeg maar
<xatr0z> dus als je hem opent in ubuntu en je drukt ctrl+l, welke link zie je in de adresbalk staan?
<arno> yep
<xatr0z> welke map is hij gemount? /media/sdb/ of /media/arno/sdb/ bijvoorbeeld?
<arno> media sdb2
<arno> zonder een naam
<xatr0z> ok
<xatr0z> dan open je het terminal-programma
<arno> ok
<arno> heb ik
<xatr0z> en type je: ln -s /media/sdb/
<xatr0z> enter rammen, en dan zou je in je homedir nu ook een map sdb moeten hebben
<xatr0z> dus als je gebruikersnaam arno is is dat /home/arno/sdb/ (die verwijst naar /media/sdb/)
<arno> ln -s /media/sdb/
<xatr0z> jup
<arno> lukt niet
<xatr0z> krijg je een foutmelding ?
<arno> kan geen symbolische koppeling ‘./sdb’ aanmaken: Bestand bestaat al
<xatr0z> kijk eens of het al is gelukt?
<arno> nop niks
<xatr0z> dus je eigen map openen, en kijken of sdb daar nu in staat
<arno> maar dat lukt niet
<arno> Hij blijft zelfde aangeven
<xatr0z> arno: ah en als je typet ln -s /media/sdb/ /home/arno/externe_schijf
<xatr0z> even arno vervangen door je gebruikersnaam dus
<xatr0z> en zonder / achter externe_schijf
<arno> niks
<xatr0z> dan is die aangemaakt
<arno> mmm
<arno> dat is goed of?
<xatr0z> ja
<xatr0z> nu heb je een map 'externe_schijf' waarin je externe schijf zit als het goed is
<arno> in terminal?
<xatr0z> nee in je bestandsbeheerder
<xatr0z> nautilus
<xatr0z> je eigen map zeg maar
<xatr0z> als je die opent heb je naast Documenten, Downloads enzo nu ook een map externe_schijf
<xatr0z> zie je hem staan?
<arno> nee, want hij heeft niets geopend
<arno> de terminal
<arno> niks
<xatr0z> nee dat mag jij doen
<arno> welke map openen?
<xatr0z> je eigen map
<xatr0z> 'Home' heet het in engelse ubuntu
<arno> is open
<arno> er staat een koppeling naar sdb2
<xatr0z> nice, en werkt die ?
<arno> ja
<xatr0z> dan ben ik nu benieuwd of ubuntu one deze wel ok vind
<arno> nu kan ik ubuntu one met die map selecteren? a het proberen
<arno> maar met welke code heb ik nu die koppeling gemaakt????????
<xatr0z> met dat ln commando
<arno> die eerste?
<xatr0z> mja op internet staat dat het niet supported is, maar ook mensen die aangeven dat het wel werkte
<xatr0z> weet ik niet
<xatr0z> als hij geen errors geeft is het aangemaakt
<xatr0z> als hij wel errors geeft is het niet gelukt
<arno> maar was benieuwd hoe je die koppeling maakt
<arno> heb nu zoveel codes gebtuikr
<arno> als ik het andere map wil doen, hoe doe ik dat
<arno> ( en ik ben sinds vorige week pas wer ubuntu gaan gebruiken) hoe kan ik pictogrammen toevoegen op bureaublad
<xatr0z> kijk even welke geen errors gaf, die werkte
<arno> het werkt niet
<arno> De gekozen map is ongeldig
<arno> zelfde als voorheen
<xatr0z> ah dat is vervelend
<xatr0z> arno: dan kan het nog met een mount
<xatr0z> volgens google zou het dan moeten werken
<xatr0z> dan zou ik die symlink verwijderen (gewoon rechtermuisknop verwijderen op die externe_schijf map)
<xatr0z> en vervolgens in terminal: mount --bind /media/sdb /home/arno/externe_schijf
<xatr0z> moet je wel eerst een map aanmaken in /home/arno die externe_schijf heet
<arno> hoe doe ik de simlink verwijderen?
<xatr0z> als je hem ziet in de map: rechtermuisknop, en kiezen voor verwijderen
<arno> maar die staat er niet!
<xatr0z> maarrr ik lees nu ook net iemand die aangeeft dat het dan nog niet werkt
<arno> Dus het kan gewoon niet
<xatr0z> dus betwijfel het. sowieso ga je problemen krijgen als je ook maar 1 keertje je computer aanzet zonder dat de schijf goed is aangekoppeld
<xatr0z> misschien kan het wel met mounten, maar de vraag is of je dat wilt
<arno> tja
<xatr0z> als ubuntu one aanstaat, en een lege map externe_schijf ziet (omdat de schijf weg of uit is) gaat ie alles uit cloud ook verwijderen
<xatr0z> omdat hij synchroniseert
<xatr0z> dat is het probleem een beetje
<xatr0z> maar opzich als je die schijf altijd aan hebt, zou je het kunnen testen
<xatr0z> mount --bind /media/sdb /home/arno/externe_schijf
<arno> Hij staat standaard aan
<xatr0z> dat is weer weg als je computer opnieuw opstart dus is geen probleem als het mis gaat
<arno> oke. vanaf begin
<arno> ik moet dus nu eerst mounten?
<xatr0z> 1) symlink externe_schijf verwijderen uit /home/arno/, gewoon met rechtermuisknop verwijderen
<xatr0z> 2) map externe_schijf aanmaken in /home/arno, door met rechtermuisknop te klikken en kiezen voor nieuwe map
<xatr0z> 3) in terminal dat mount commando
<arno> wacht. bij punt 1 staat geen symlink
<xatr0z> dan heb je hem al verwijderd misschien?
<xatr0z> dan kun je verder
<xatr0z> kijk maar of je de map externe_schijf kunt aanmaken
<arno> Moet bij punt 2 de map sdb heten
<arno> ?
<xatr0z> mag ook
<arno> ok.
<arno> punt 3
<xatr0z> als je maar een nieuwe lege map aanmaakt
<arno> wat is mount commando?
<xatr0z> dan open je terminal
<arno> ok
<xatr0z> en type je sudo mount --bind /media/sdb/ /home/arno/externe_schijf/
<xatr0z> (als je de map externe_schijf hebt genoemd)
<xatr0z> vervolgens wordt er gevraagd je eigen wachtwoord in te voeren
<xatr0z> (je ziet geen sterretjes, simpelweg typen en enter)
<arno> is een symbolische koppeling die nergens naar verwijst
<arno> geeft hij aan
<xatr0z> kun je kopieren en plakken wat je precies ziet ?
<xatr0z> dat kan trouwens met ctrl+shift+c in plaats van ctrl+c, of bovenaan via bewerken->kopieren
<arno> de amo heb ik externe schijf genoemd zonder _
<xatr0z> hernoem hen dan maar, dat is makkelijker
<arno> mount: aankoppelingspunt /home/arno/externe_schijf is een symbolische koppeling die nergens naar wijst
<xatr0z> ah
<xatr0z> dan is het nog geen map
<xatr0z> oke
<xatr0z> doe dan: sudo mount --bind /media/sdb/ /home/arno/externe\ schijf/
<arno> wacht
<xatr0z> dan is externe_schijf nog een symlink, die mag je verwijderen
<xatr0z> en kun je externe schijf (met spatie) gebruiken
<arno> er komt nu een heel scherm in terminal
<arno> Merk op dat men niet echt een apparaat aankoppelt, maar het bestandssysteem (van de gegeven soort) dat zich op dat apparaat bevindt.  Men kan ook een reeds zichtbare mappenboom ergens anders aankoppelen:           mount --bind oudemap nieuwemap of een subboom verplaatsen:           mount --move oudemap nieuwemap Men kan van een aankoppeling de soort veranderen, als 'map' erin voorkomt:        mount --make-shared map        mount --mak
<xatr0z> dan heb je denk ik een typefoutje gemaakt
<xatr0z> je map heet nu 'externe schijf' met een spatie. als dat klopt dan mag je exact dit in de terminal doen: sudo mount --bind /media/sdb/ /home/arno/externe\ schijf/
<xatr0z> (in de terminal moet je 'externe\ schijf' typen omdat hij anders de spatie niet snapt)
<arno> arno@arno-EB1501P:~$ sudo mount --bind /media/sdb/ /home/arno/externe\ schijf/ mount: apparaat /media/sdb/ bestaat niet
<xatr0z> hmm
<arno> mount: apparaat /media/sdb/ bestaat niet
<xatr0z> oh hij heette sdb2 misschien ?
<xatr0z> dan /media/sdb2/ in plaats van /media/sdb/
<xatr0z> arno: sorry volgens mij was dat mijn fout
<xatr0z> dat had je wel gezegd :)
<arno> de nieuwe map heette externe schijf
<xatr0z> de rest is goed
<arno> En nu?
<xatr0z> alleen die /media/sdb/ bestaat niet, maar je zei al dat hij /media/sdb2/ heette toch?
<xatr0z> dan is het dus: sudo mount --bind /media/sdb2/ /home/arno/externe\ schijf/
<arno> de map?
<xatr0z> ja
<arno> det jij niets op
<arno> in terminal
<arno> Het zal wel aan mij liggen denk ik
<xatr0z> nah dit is ook wel geavanceerd linux gebruik waarbij we een programma proberen te gebruiken op een manier die de makers niet hebben voorzien :)
<xatr0z> dus is wel logisch dat het niet 1 2 3 gaat hoor
<arno> ok
<xatr0z> maar als je laatste commando typet werkte t ook niet dus ?
<arno> zullen we helemaal opnieuw beginnen nog 1 maal?
<xatr0z> no problem. ik alleen dat het in die /media/sdb/ zit. die map bestaat niet geeft ij aan
<xatr0z> in welke map staat je externe schijf normaal gesproken? is dat /media/sdb/? /media/sdb2/? een andere map?
<arno> ik heb partities aan mijn schijf toegeevoegd
<arno> vanuit windows
<xatr0z> ok, maar je kunt de map al openen vanuit ubuntu, en alle bestanden bekijken ?
<arno> hij is 500 GB en onderverdeeld naar documenten en muziek en films
<arno> ja, alles werkt top
<xatr0z> ok
<xatr0z> doe dat eens, en kijk dan welke locatie dat is
<xatr0z> dus open de map, druk op Ctrl + L en kijk wat er bovenaan in de adresbalk staat
<xatr0z> is dat bijvoorbeeld /media/sdb/? of toch /media/sdb2/ of iets anders ?
<arno> De locatie van mijn map documenten die ik wil synchroniseren is /media/sdb2
<xatr0z> ok
<arno> Muziek is bijvoorbeeld /media/sdb4
<xatr0z> als dat zeker is, dan mag je in de terminal typen: sudo mount --bind /media/sdb2/ /home/arno/externe\ schijf/
<xatr0z> en dan heb je de inhoud van /media/sdb2/ toegankelijk gemaakt via de map 'externe schijf' in je eigen startmap
<arno> heb ik gedaan
<xatr0z> ok
<arno> toen vroeg hij paswoord
<arno> en die heb ik ingevuld
<arno> maar nu verschijnd begin items weer
<xatr0z> dat is goed, dan lijkt het gewerkt te hebben
<xatr0z> kun je testen of je nu via de map 'externe schijf' je bestanden uit /media/sdb2/ kunt zien?
<arno> hoe kan ik dat het beste doen?
<xatr0z> door op normale manier naar de map te gaan
<xatr0z> via bestandsverkenner
<xatr0z> die linksboven staat, net onder de startknop/dash
<arno> ja
<xatr0z> mooi!
<xatr0z> dan is het gelukt
<xatr0z> dan kun je nu testen of het met ubuntu one gesynct kan worden
<arno> als ik naar persoonlijke map ga en op externe schijf klik zie ik alle documenten van harde schijf
<xatr0z> perfect, dat was de bedoeling
<xatr0z> dan zou ubuntu one hem nu moeten kunnen syncen
<arno> kan ik de map zonder problemen vernoemen naar bijvoorbeeld documenten
<arno> hey, hij is alles aan het synchroniseren
<xatr0z> mooi
<xatr0z> ok
<xatr0z> 3 punten
<arno> 6 voor jou
<xatr0z> 1) het is eenmalig gemount, bij volgende keer opnieuw opstarten gaat dat nog niet automatisch, dat kunnen we dus nog fixen
<xatr0z> 2) je moet je andere mappen /media/sdb4/ ook nog doen
<xatr0z> 3) ... ben ik vergeten :P
<arno> dat kan toch in ubuntu one zelf?
<arno> nee, die mappen wil ik niet synchroniseren
<xatr0z> ok
<xatr0z> dan hoeven we enkel deze automatisch te doen
<xatr0z> en de map hernoemen akn niet
<xatr0z> ja het kan wel, maar dan klopt het denk ik niet meer
<arno> maar als ik nu iets op mijn exterene schijf opsla, staat deze dan gelijk in andere map externe schijf?
<xatr0z> ja
<arno> ok
<xatr0z> 'externe schijf' is geen echte map
<xatr0z> het is een snelkoppeling
<xatr0z> dus het is niet dat het dubbel wordt opgeslagen ofzo
<arno> en als ik in toekomst weer een virtuele schijf wil aanmaken en deze wil koppelen aan externe schif
<xatr0z> het wordt maar 1x opgeslagen, op je externe schijf, maar het is via 2 manieren toegankelijk
<arno> hoe doe ik dat?
<xatr0z> weer met dat mount commando
<xatr0z> maar je bent nu nog niet klaar dus
<xatr0z> het werkt nu, totdat je opstart
<xatr0z> dan is het weg
<arno> ow
<xatr0z> dus ik zou ubuntu one uitzetten, dan kunnen we het nog aan fstab toevoegen
<arno> oke
<arno> ik hebop kruis gedrukt, hij is uit
<xatr0z> ok
<xatr0z> wil je de naam van de map nog veranderen?
<xatr0z> dan kan dat nu nog
<arno> liefst wel ja
<xatr0z> dus ipv externe schijf iets anders
<xatr0z> ok, bedenk maar en vertel me hoe die heet
<arno> ik wil het verandren naar documenten
<xatr0z> hmm, kan ook maar er is al een documenten map
<xatr0z> weet niet of dat helemaal goed gaat
<arno> ow
<arno> sync docs
<arno> kan dat
<xatr0z> jup
<xatr0z> met een spatie dus he?
<arno> hoeft niet hoor
<xatr0z> is goed
<xatr0z> 'sync docs' in je eigen startmap
<xatr0z> dan mag je nu terminal openen
<xatr0z> en typen: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<xatr0z> vraagt hij om je wachtwoord, intypen en enter
<xatr0z> vervolgens opent een tekstbewerker
<xatr0z> pas heel goed op dat je in dat bestand geen foutjes typt
<arno> klopt
<xatr0z> daar mag je onderaan
<xatr0z> een nieuwe regel toevoegen
<arno> waar
<arno> helemaal onderin
<xatr0z> ja
<arno> welke regel
<xatr0z> en op de nieuwe regel helemaal onderin, zet je: /media/sdb2 /home/arno/sync\040docs none bind 0 0
<xatr0z> je mag onderaan een nieuwe regel maken
<arno> met een enter er tusse?
<xatr0z> doe maar inderdaad
<arno> ok
<arno> is gedaan
<xatr0z> ok, dan mag je opslaan
<xatr0z> en sluiten
<arno> gedaan
<xatr0z> als dat gedaan is mag je je computer opnieuw opstarten
<xatr0z> en testen of de map sync docs dan /media/sdb2 bevat
<xatr0z> net zoals daarnet bij 'externe schijf'
<xatr0z> zoja dan zou je hem in ubuntu one kunnen zetten
<arno> nee
<arno> staat niet bij persoonlijke map
<xatr0z> je mag eerst je computer opnieuw starten
<xatr0z> helemaal herstarten
<arno> ok. kan ik di venster weer openen?
<arno> om te chatten?
<xatr0z> ik weet niet of dit chatvenster automatisch opent
<arno> anders opniew?
<xatr0z> arno: www.ubuntu-nl.org
<xatr0z> daar vind je een link naar de chat
<xatr0z> als je die link onthoud moet het goed komen
<arno> deze?[xtr@persephone.darkness-reigns.net] requested CTCP VERSION from arno
<xatr0z> ja ik teste hoe je met irc verbond :)
<xatr0z> maar ik zit er nog wel zometeen
<arno> be back
<xatr0z> tot zo
<arno__> [xtr@persephone.darkness-reigns.net] requested CTCP VERSION from arno
<arno__> ben je daar?
<xatr0z> arno: jep
<xatr0z> is het gelukt ?
<arno__> ja en nee
<arno__> bij opstarten moest ik een s of een m intoetsen
<arno__> waarom? er was een fout met aankoppelen
<xatr0z> hmm dat kwam omdat hij bij het opstarten probeerde al aan te koppelen, wat niet lukte
<xatr0z> moment
<xatr0z> het is een externe USB schijf arno__ ?
<arno__> nee
<arno__> e sata
<xatr0z> dan kan het nog op een andere manier,
<xatr0z> je mag alvast de regel die we net aanmaakten verwijderen
<xatr0z> door terminal te openen, en sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<xatr0z> dan de onderste regel die we net hadden toegevoegd leegmaken, opslaan en sluiten
<arno__> gedaan
<xatr0z> dan mag je zoeken via de dash naar het programma startup application,s ik weet niet hij in nederlandse versie heet
<xatr0z> maar denk opstart programma's ofzo
<arno__> opstartschijf of opstart toepassing heb ik
<xatr0z> opstart toepassing
<arno__> ok
<xatr0z> daarin druk je op toevoegen
<xatr0z> mag je een naam geven waarmee jij het herkent
<arno__> ok
<arno__> waar is het voor?
<xatr0z> mounten
<xatr0z> noem maar mount
<arno__> ok
<arno__> is gedaan
<xatr0z> en bij commando: mount --bind /media/sdb2 /home/arno/sync\040docs
<xatr0z> dan opslaan
<arno__> opdracht of commentaar?
<xatr0z> opdracht
<arno__> ok, en dan toevoeen
<xatr0z> en na het opslaan mag je wederom opnieuw opstarten om te testen of het goed gaat
<xatr0z> inderdaad
<arno__> ok
<xatr0z> als hij opnieuw opstart zou je geen error met S of M moeten krijgen
<xatr0z> ik ben wel benieuwd of hij dan kan mounten
<arno__> ok ga het opnieuw opstarten
<xatr0z> tot zo
<arno> ben je daar?
<xatr0z> ja
<arno> je had gelijk
<arno> nu oke
<xatr0z> ok, en de bestanden staan er ook in?
<xatr0z> in sync docs
<arno> bij persoonlijke map?
<arno> nee
<xatr0z> :(
<xatr0z> dat komt dan weer omdat daarvoor sudo nodig is
<xatr0z> misschien werkt het door voor het mount commando bij opdracht nog gksudo te typen
<xatr0z> maar dan krijg je elke keer bij het opstarten een wachtwoord venster
<arno> die krijg ik net ook
<xatr0z> het punt is dat automatisch mounten bij opstarten via fstab ZOU moeten werken, maar omdat het een NTFS (windows) schijf is kan hij dat nog niet doen bij het opstarten
<xatr0z> ja nog een 2e scherm
<arno> en nu?
<xatr0z> hmm ik zit even te denken
<xatr0z> ik denk dat er wel een handigere manier is om dit te doen
<xatr0z> maar dat ik die niet weet
<arno> maar ik kan nu niet ubuntu one synchroniseren?
<arno> of?
<xatr0z> arno: nouja enige manier die ik me kan bedenken zal ervoor zorgen dat je bij elke keer inloggen 2x je wachtwoord moet invoeren
<xatr0z> heb het net getest en dat zou moeten werken
<xatr0z> dat kan
<arno> geen probleem
<arno> wachtwoord van ubuntu one dan
<xatr0z> door opstart toepassingen te openen
<xatr0z> dan de regel Mount die we net ahdden gemaakt te wijzigen
<xatr0z> daar staat nu bij opdracht: mount --bind /media/sdb2 /home/arno/sync\040docs
<xatr0z> daar mag je dan van maken: gksudo mount --bind /media/sdb2 /home/arno/sync\040docs
<xatr0z> dus met gksudo ervoor
<arno> hoe doe ik dat?
<xatr0z> net als daarnet opstart toepassingen openen
<xatr0z> lukt dat ?
<arno> is gedaan
<xatr0z> dan die opdracht die we net hadden aangemaakt wijzigen
<arno> dus nu met opstarten automatisch synchronisatie?
<xatr0z> en dan mag je hem testen
<xatr0z> dus afmelden en weer inloggen, en daarna kijken of 'sync docs' je bestanden bevat
<arno> hij begon weer met synchronisatie na aanklikken ubuntu one
<arno> maar ook de hoofd folder van ubuntu one in persoonlijke map
<arno> kan ik die verwijderen?
<xatr0z> dat kan wel
<xatr0z> ik heb alleen de mappen Ubuntu One en Documenten, de rest intereseert me niet zo
<arno> idd
<xatr0z> nja nu zou het goed moeten werken.. maar het is niet zo'n hele chique oplossing met dat extra wachtwoordvenster elke keer, als je daar flauw van wordt weet iemand anders misschien wel betere oplossing op http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<arno> ok
<arno> maar SUPER bedankt voor zover
<xatr0z> no problem
<arno> Fijne avond
<arno> er is trouwens geen inhoud in de mappen...............................
<arno> in externe schijf....
<arno> alle mappen staan er netjes maar zonder inhoud
<Danny____> .
<Fermata> Mee eens.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-28
<paultje> Hoe kan ik het IP-adres wijzigen op de desktop versie van Ubuntu via de command line?
<exalt> met het commando ip ?
<arno> Hoe kan ik onnodigge pakketten of verwijderde items volledig verwijderen? dus eigenlijk ubuntu schoonmaken?
<OerHeks> arno, probeer eens "  sudo apt-get autoclean "
<arno> Die brengt geen schade toe?
<OerHeks> Nee, die tool mag geen schade doen. er is ook een tool, Bleachit die je nog meer zooi laat verwijderen, maar darmee kan je keurig je systeem omzeep helpen, als je iets niet goed doet
<OerHeks> beter is dan ubuntu tweak, zie http://askubuntu.com/questions/187326/how-to-clean-up-unnecessary-files
<OerHeks> in unity tweak zitten geen cleaning tools, maar wel verdraaid handig
<arno> Ok
<arno> Tnx
<arno> Hoe kan ik skydrive app installere?
<arno> is daar iemand/
<Eagle__> Hi there
<Fermata> Vistaus o/
<CasW> Hm, ik heb net een eSATA harde schijf aangesloten, maar ik kan hem niet zien in Nautilus
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joostvb> добро јутро
<lordievader> Whoo vage N en D tjes, yayy.
<joostvb> ?
<lordievader> Hmm, unicode faalt weer eens...
<joostvb> i c
<lordievader> Ah Kitty stond nog op een iso standaard, niet op utf.
<joostvb> ik kan je nog wel wat utf geven als je wilt :)
<Guest56634> hallo, ik heb een vraag
<lordievader> Guest56634: Stel gerust je vraag, wellicht kunnen wij je helpen ;)
<Fermata> Goedemorgen.
<Guest56634> nou, ik heb net een nieuwe laptop met Windows 8
<Guest56634> maar ik wil er ubuntu op zetten
<Guest56634> versie 12.04
<Fermata> Waarom specifiek die versie?
<Fermata> Voor nieuwe machines met Windows 8 en EFI is 13.04 beter geschikt.
<Guest56634> omdat die het meest stabiel is?
<Guest56634> en die hebben ze hier op de uni ook
<Guest56634> maar ja, omdat mijn laptop geen dvddrive heeft heb ik UNetbootin op een usbstick gezet
<Guest56634> maar ik krijg de BIOS instellingen niet goed
<Guest56634> met andere woorden, hij wil niet booten vanaf de usbstick
<Fermata> Dat heeft zeer waarschijnlijk met UEFI te maken.
<Fermata> Dat moet iemand anders even uutleggen; ik zit in de trein nu.
<NickOs> Hoi
<Fermata> Hallo NickOs.
<NickOs> Wie van jullie heeft ver verstand van de installatie van Ubuntu?
<NickOs> (Op 1 HDD, versie 12.10)
<NickOs> Heb het ooit eerder gedaan en dat ging in een keer goed maar dit maal niet.
<Fermata> Wat is er mis gegaan?
<NickOs> Nou aan het begin van de installatie geeft hij aan ''Er is geen besturingssysteem gevonden''
<NickOs> Maar die is er wel degelijk, Windows 8
<Fermata> Heb je het al geprobeerd met 13.04?
<NickOs> Nee, ik zal die even gaan downloaden
<NickOs> Mocht dat niet lukken dan hoor je het;) Voor nu bedankt.
<Fermata> Zeker. :)
<OerHeks> win8 .. UEFI .. fastboot ..
<Fermata> Jep.
<Fermata> Mijn laptop is er ook een bitch mee.
<Fermata> Als het eenmaal loopt is het goe.d
<OerHeks> fastboot uitschakelen kan helpen. en dan het UEFI verhaal, disable <something>
<Fermata> SecureBoot.
<Fermata> Dat kan op mijn laptop niet uit, maar hij start wel gewoon unsigned kernels.
<Chat0669> Is hier Nederlands
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Bedankt voor je geduld. :P
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> Hey NoirX, OerHeks
<NoirX> wireless broadcom gereed maken is lastig
<lordievader> NoirX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<NoirX> ok thanks
<NoirX> bedankt lordievader, de website stof is gebaseerd op ubuntu, ik kom regelmatig naar deze kamer, toch ben ik slackware lover
<NoirX> :)
<lordievader> NoirX: Geen probleem.
<arno> Hoe kan ik pictogrammen vast zetten op desktop?
<Terminator> Een goed begin is hier langer dan 5 minuten te blijven en even te wachten op antwoord..
<xatr0z> hij vroeg dat gisteren ook al
<xatr0z> las het toen ook
<xatr0z> maar het is eigenlijk erg dat beginnende gebruikers dat als eerste vragen
<xatr0z> en dat ik er geen goed antwoord op heb
<xatr0z> ja met .desktop's lopen kutten
<xatr0z> WOW
<xatr0z> slepen werkt gewoon
 * xatr0z neemt woorden terug
<Terminator> XD
<Terminator> Yup. Ik was ook heel erg gewend aan mijn desktop pictogrammen. Nu gebruik ik gewoon altijd Cairo-Dock :)
<xatr0z> iejl
<xatr0z> werd alles enorm traag van hier
<xatr0z> ziet dr wel mooi uit though
<Niixii> Hello
<lordievader> Hey Niixii
<Niixii> Can anyone help me out a bit?
<lordievader> Niixii: I suppose we could, though this is a dutch speaking channel. If you want the english support channel go to #ubuntu.
<Niixii> Whoops. was vergeten dat dit de Nederlandse was, sorry :)
<lordievader> Niixii: Geen punt, wat is je probleem?
<Niixii> In ieder geval, ik heb jaren geleden wat met UBUNTU zitten spelen en zou het graag weer doen. Heb hem nu in een VM staan maar niet alles werkt zoals ik het toen had. Komt dit omdat ik hem in een VM heb staan?
<lordievader> Denk eerder omdat er heel wat is veranderd in de loop der jaren ;)
<Niixii> Verder zou ik als ik hem langs Windows installeer, willen dat hij (als ik zelf nergens op druk tijdens het booten) automatisch Windows kiest (omdat ik eerst nog wat beter met UBUNTU om moet leren gaan), is dat mogelijk?
<lordievader> Niixii: Jazeker, is een instelling in Grub. Ik gebruik altijd grub-customizer om grub settings te veranderen.
<Niixii> Ok, maar ik heb toen ook een keer gehad dat ik UBUNTU langs Windows installeerde, maar dat hij de Windows bootloader gebruikte ipv GRUB. Hoe kan dat dan?
<NoirX> kan handmatig ook, wijzigen van /boot/grub/menu.lst for grub lagecy
<lordievader> Niixii: Het is mogelijk, maar ik zou niet weten hoe.
<Niixii> Hmm dat moet ik dan denk ik maar eens proberen :)
<lordievader> NoirX: Is dat met grub2 niet helemaal op de schop gegooid?
<Niixii> Is het trouwens mogelijk om Windows en UBUNTU op verschillende Harddisks te zetten? Of moet dit beide op dezelfde staan omdat het een OS betreft?
<NoirX> ja , /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<NoirX> for grub2
<NoirX> Niixii kan op de zelfde schijf, maar verschillende partities
<Niixii> Hmm, dan moet ik mijn SSD eens gaan opruimen
<NoirX> Niixii de volgorde van os's installaties is essentieel, doe eerst window, dan ubuntu, met grub op mbr, en goed configureren
<Niixii> Oh, voor ik het vergeet, hoeveel GB RAM kan UBUNTU gebruiken?
<Fermata> De 32-bit variant 4 GB.
<Niixii> Ja, dan zal ik mezelf daar is over moeten inlezen hoe het precies moet, heb hem toen der tijd gewoon langs windows geinstalleerd en niks met GRUB gedaan
<lordievader> Niixii: Als je 64bit gebruikt is het een hoop, 32bit kan 3gb gebruiken.
<Fermata> De 64-bitvariant...eigenlijk onbeperkt.
<Niixii> Dat is mooi :)
<OerHeks> 4 gb is incl videogeheugen, processor en hdd cache etc.
<Niixii> Is er nog steeds zo iets als WineHQ zodat je bepaalde Windows programmas/games kunt draaien?
<Fermata> Die processor caches zijn in verhouding erg klein he :)
<Fermata> Niixii: jep, dat bestaat nog steeds.
<Niixii> DerHeks hoe bedoel je dat? Als bijvoorbeeld 2GB RAM + 2GB GPU ?
<Niixii> Gelukkig :)
<OerHeks> Niixii, ja
<Niixii> Ah zo, heb namelijk nogal wat RAM en vroeg me af of dat een beetje wou werken icm UBUNTU
<RawChid> (processor cache wil je echt niet op je RAM trouwens)
<Fermata> Veel te langzaam.
<RawChid> Inderdaad
<NoirX> niiki: je moet je schijf verdelen in partities, vergeet niet swap partities [2 X ram]
<OerHeks> dat ziet niet in je ram, het heeft een eigen adres binnen die 4096 mb
<OerHeks> c/ziet/zit
<Fermata> Swap is overigens geen vereiste.
<Niixii> Hmm nu kan ik het even niet volgen
<Niixii> Sorry ben op dit gebied best wel een leek, heb me nooit heel erg in dit soort zaken verdiept..
<OerHeks> idd., niet nodig als je geen hybernate/sleep wilt
<Fermata> Mijn swappartitie van 4GB is gewoon leeg nu. Ongebruikt. :(
 * OerHeks noemt een schermbeveiliging een Kensingtonslot
<OerHeks> askubuntu how do i fill swap
<tomtenberge> hoi, ik heb een probleem met deze laptop, het is een asus laptop, waar ik ubuntu op heb gezet, ben op het moment alle paketten aan het bijwerken, maar ik merk dat hij bij gnome in fallback modus draait, nu heb ik wat onderzoek gedaan en het lijkt dat hij de SIS display drivers niet wil laden, iemand ervaring met de SIS display driver in combinatie met xorg?
<NoirX> kan je het niet handmatig laden met insmod en modprobe
<tomtenberge> sorry, verkeerde knop, het gaat om de xorg drivers lijkt me, het vreemde is, hij detecteerd de SIS kaart wel, lijkt de scherm resoluties te laden. en dan gaat hij ineens over op vesa of wat was het ook alweer, met volledige software rendering
<NoirX> je kan xorg.conf wijzigen, bij de section module laad je die, en bij section device geef je de driver aan
<tomtenberge> ff kijken
<tomtenberge> ik ga ff wat proberen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-30
<OerHeks> \o/ 76
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-76/
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-31
<Stefanski13> Wie kan/wil me helpen. Ik wil Ubuntu 13.04 installeren op een externe harde schijf. Ik heb deze in twee partities verdeeld, waarvan ik er één voorzien heb van 30GB voor  Ubuntu. Wanneer ik bij installatie kies voor aangepaste installatie krijg ik steeds de melding "geen basisbestand gekozen". Hoe komt dat? Mvg.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<exalt> beehh usb ingeplugt maar geen enkel resultaat, dmesg geeft geen kik, wat kan ik er dan nog meer?
<JanC> exalt: ben je zeker dat je USB-apparaat nog werkt?  (of eventueel de USB-kabel?)
<exalt> JanC: nee denk dat die dood is
<JanC> exalt: als het een USB HDD is kan je eventueel proberen of de HDD nog werkt
<JanC> vb. als enkel de USB-SATA chip stuk is
<lord4163> exalt: wat is er mis ?
<OerHeks> <exalt> usb wordt nergens herkent <exalt> dat ding heeft altijd in mijn portomonee gezeten
<OerHeks> <exalt> beehh usb ingeplugt maar geen enkel resultaat, dmesg geeft geen kik, wat kan ik er dan nog meer?
<OerHeks> We hebben dus een treurig afscheidsmoment, There's no place like 127.0.0.1
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-01
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Fermata> Goedemiddag.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<Fermata> Ik mag niet klagen.
<Fermata> Met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker :)
<Fermata> Mooi :)
<Robin> hey
<Guest29449> ik heb nubeen ubuntu server op een pc, maar hoe kan ikdaar bestanden opzetten vanaf een andere pc?
<OerHeks>  
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-25
<Tim__> Goedemorgen
<Tim__> Is het mogelijk om een usb stick windows 7 bootable te maken via linux?
<lordievader> Tim__: Ja, met bijv. het programma Unetbootin.
<Tim__> Top! Ik ga eens kijken hoe het werkt
<Tim__> Goedemorgen, Ik wil graag een bootable windows 7 usb stick maken in linux omdat mijn laptop in een opstart loop zit.. :S Er werd mij geadviseert om dit met unetbootin te doen, maar vervolgens boot hij niet vanaf de usb stick.. Iemand ideen?
<trijntje> Tim__: klinkt als een probleem met windows, niet ubuntu. Je kan dat beter in #windows vragen denk ik
<Tim__> klopt, maar ik heb een windows 7 iso en wil deze op een usb stick zetten om daar vanaf te booten
<Tim__> en het 'enige' dat ik nog heb is dit laptopje met ubuntu
<trijntje> wat wil je precies met die windows 7 iso doen?
<Tim__> die wil ik op een usb stick zetten om mijn laptop daar vanaf te kunnen booten
<trijntje> en dan? Windows opnieuw installeren ofzo?
<Tim__> ja
<trijntje> heb je geen recovery partition? Dan kan je daarmee opnieuw installeren
<trijntje> je ben dan natuurlijk wel al je data kwijt, heb je wel een backup?
<Tim__> ik denk dat het niet helemaal goed is gegaan want er zat namelijk windows 8 op (maar gezien ik er 7 op wil hebben..) nu is alleen hetprobleem dat ik met de recovery alleen nog naar 7 kan.. als ik die selecteer kom ik in een startup loop..
<trijntje> tja, dat blijft toch een windows probleem, waarmee ze je in #windows waarschijnlijk beter kunnen helpen
<lordievader> Tim__: Ah, wou je je Win-iso bootable maken? Dat was mij vanochtend niet duidelijk.
<lordievader> Dat wordt toch een cd'tje branden, windows is niet zo flexibel als Linux.
<Tim__> Het staat ook op een cd, maar die boot niet.. dus mijn idee was om het dan vanaf usb te proberen
<lordievader> Tim__: Een originele Windows cd?
<Tim__> Nee een gebrande waar de ISO op staat. Bij de laptop was Windows 8 voorgeinstalleerd
<lordievader> Tim__: Ik ga er hier maar vannuit dat deze ISO niet illegaal verkregen is... Hoe heb je de iso gebrand?
<Tim__> Klopt, via school met een productcode. Dat heb ik gedaan met ImgBurn
<lordievader> Tim__: Zou je de contents van de cd willen pastebinnen? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tim__> wordt wat lastig gezien ik geen cd drive heb in dit laptopje
<commandoline> Hoi. Ik heb een probleempje met Apache. De 000-default vhost wordt eerder getoond dan mijn zelfgedefinieerde vps.marten-de-vries.nl vhost. Andere vhosts werken prima. Relevante config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8139228/ . Iemand enig idee waarom dit niet werkt zoals verwacht?
<commandoline> Bewijs dat 000-default in de weg zit is trouwens dat https://vps.marten-de-vries.nl/ (self-signed) het wel doet, maar http://vps.marten-de-vries.nl/ niet.
<lordievader> commandoline: Ze wijzen zeker allebei naar "VirtualHost *:80"?
<commandoline> Ja, maar de ServerName in site-common/vps.marten-de-vries.nl.conf zou er toch voor moeten zorgen dat de laatste prioriteit heeft?
<commandoline> (Alle hosts die je in de eerste ls ziet luisteren i.i.g. op *:80, sommigen ook op *:443)
<lordievader> commandoline: Maak er eens "VirtualHost vps.marten-de-vries.nl:80" van, wellicht dat dat werkt.
<commandoline> lordievader: bedankt, dat werkt. Nou nog even de 'waarom?' uitvogelen...
<lordievader> commandoline: Waarschijnlijk heeft een absolute pad voorang op een wild card, en wordt bij een wildcard de eerste de beste gepakt.
<lordievader> En dat is waarschijnlijk 000default, vanwege de 000.
<commandoline> dat zou wel heel erg  toeval zijn, aangezien marten-de-vries.net/nl/eu.conf & de-overlaat.nl.conf het allemaal wel deden.
<lordievader> Ben eigenlijk wel beniewd of het werkt als je de wildcard terug zet, de naar veranderd naar 000<naam> en 000default renamed naar 001default.
<lordievader> Ach ik zit ook maar hardop te denken ;)
<commandoline> hmm, nu laat de-overlaat.nl weer (de data voor) vps.marten-de-vries.nl zien. Lastig...
<commandoline> hoewel. Ik probeer even wat dingen uit, en rapporteer terug als ik er alsnog niet uitkom :)
<lordievader> commandoline: Ben benieuwd ;)
<commandoline> ah, de wildcard vervangen door domeinnamen is hetzelfde als ze vervangen door het ip-adres (want alle domeinnamen hebbende hetzelfde A DNS-record)
<commandoline> en dat is weer min of meer hetzelfde als de 000-default site uitschakelen. Dat werkt min of meer, maar als je bijv. naar het ip gaat krijg je nog wel een 'normale' site voorgeschoteld i.p.v. de 404 van 000-default.
<commandoline> voor de eventuele geïnteresseerde: 000-default heeft standaard geen ServerName gespecificeerd. Apache pakt dan de reverse dns (vps.marten-de-vries.nl). Omdat 000-default eerder dan vps.marten-de-vries.nl komt, wordt dat bestand eerder gelezen aangezien de ServerName opeens 'gelijk' is.
<commandoline> Oplossing: Geef 000-default.conf een andere ServerName (bijv. www.example.com). En klaar :)
<lordievader> commandoline: Goed om te weten, thanks :)
<Sannd> goedenavond, ik wil 14.04 installeren vanaf een officiele ubuntu cd, maar bij het opstarten blijft deze hangen (bij het scherm met het Ubuntu woord)
<Sannd> wat kan er aan de hand zijn?
<lordievader> Sannd: Err, vanalles. Probeer eens met nomodeset op te starten.
<lordievader> Sannd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152847/how-to-access-boot-options-12-04-live-usb
<Sannd> ja, logisch dat er vanalles aan de hand kan zijn. maar ik kan er wel vanuit gaan dat de cd goed is?
<lordievader> Sannd: Die optie valt onder vanalles ;)
<Sannd> dank! ik ga een andere keer verder als ik rustig de tijd en energie heb...
<lordzett> lo
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ynze> goedemorgen!
<trijntje_> goeden morgen
<ynze> ik wil een ander password voor mezelf op deze pc.
<ynze> alleen, zo lang geleden... hoe?
<lordievader> Hey ynze, hoe is het ermee?
<ynze> met terminal en pwd?
<ynze> heeee lordievader!
<lordievader> ynze: Met passwd stel je een nieuw wachtwoord in. Is je home-dir ge-encrypt?
<ynze> alle hier o. ben verhuisd!
<ynze> encrypted.....
<ynze> hoe zie ik dat?
<ynze> er s veel gebeurd, vergeten (ubuntu) en geleerd (LAT or not?)
<lordievader> ynze: Heb je het tijdens de installatie aangegeven? En wat is de output van "mount |grep /home/$USER"
<ynze> :-)
<ynze> lordievader: niets aangepast en comando geeft geen output.
<ynze> passwd gebruiken dus?
<lordievader> ynze: Dan gebruik je geen encryptie en is passwd genoeg.
<ynze> lordievader: ok, thanks!
<lordievader> Anders kwam je in de leuke situatie dat je user account een nieuw ww gebruikt maar je encrypted home-dir het oude nog gebruikt.
<ynze> duidelijk!!
<ynze> later!
<ynze> lordievader: ps: ik heb geupdate naar ubuntu 14....02 denk ik
<ynze> het versie commando....?
<lordievader> ynze: 14.04 waarschijnlijk: lsb_release -a
<ynze> uitslag:
<ynze> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<ynze> jajaja
<ynze> :-)
<lordievader> Zoals ik dacht, Trusty.
<ynze> ik ga mn passwd wijzigen en overal ook, alleen ander passwd.
<ynze> hans again!
<ynze> ttttttt en kkkkkkkk
<ynze> toetsenbord van de Eee en ik.
<exalt> Hallo, hoe kan ik een dvd met software overzetten naar een usb zodat ik het op mijn dvdspelerloze laptop kan zetten ?
<Maikel> dd if of
<Maikel> img mounting, easy as pie
<exalt> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/usb
<Maikel> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/exalt/cdrom.img
<Maikel> losetup blablablablabla
<Flipsels> Ik zou idd net als Maikel voor dd naar image, image op USB (of HDD), mounten op laptop
<Flipsels> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom.img bs=2048
<Flipsels> mounten in linux: mount ~/cdrom.img /media/cdrom -o loop
<Flipsels> mounten onder windows: wincdeum
<Flipsels> *wincdemu*
<wot_> oii
<wot_>  mmz... een underscore zonder nut
<wot_> ah... nick already in use :(
<wot_> iemand wakker die wat kent van html / php / css want 'k zit mee een irritant probleem
<wot_> ik heb in de tekst staan <ladder_limit_low>0</ladder_limit_low>
<wot_> het geen ik wil is dat <ladder_limit_low> wordt weergegeven en niet herkend word als code
<wot_> nu staat er enkel 0
<wot_> en dat is niet juist :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<hans_> goede morgen
<lordievader> o/
<hans_> hier zijn we weer met een ubuntu -mate versie
<YamakasY> goedemorgen!
<YamakasY> bogus-: he hallo
<bogus-> ;)
<YamakasY> haha
<bogus-> is er al wel een bugmelding gedaan?
<YamakasY> grappig
<YamakasY> ja heb ik
<YamakasY> het is vreemd, veel mensen hebben dit en een copy in het late_command werkt niet
<bogus-> even fietsen naar werk, bbl
<YamakasY> ok goede reis
<hans__> lordie ben je er nog
<lordievader> hans__: Zie /names ;)
<hans_> zie namen zat maar hor ze nooit
<hans_> hoekan het dat ik mijn nas niet zie
<hans_> in mijn net werk zie ik hem niet
<lordievader> hans__: De meeste zitten te idlen, maar ze ontvangen jouw berichten wel ;)
<lordievader> hans__: Kun je je nas pingen?
<hans_> sorry
<hans_> ping ip he
<lordievader> Yes, "ping <ip-nas>"
<hans_> lekker dan kpn geweest en geen verbinding meer ff in de meterkast kijken
<hans_> he is nog vroeg denk, gisteren is de stroom er ff ageweest
<hans_> de lul
<lordievader> hans__: Let op je taalgebruikt, Ubuntu kanalen zijn family friendly.
<hans_> sorry maar het geheel was aan me zelf gericht
<lordievader> hans__: Neemt niet weg dat dat soort taalgebruik hier niet gewenst is.
<hans_> nogmaals mijn excuses
<hans> is het prog gigolo om mijn Nas te automounten een goede keus
<lordievader> hans: Kun je daar niet beter wat scriptjes voor schrijven?
<hans> als dat beter is wel maar is daar een tutorial voor
<lordievader> hans: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<hans> thx
<lordzett> ubuntu wil niet afsluiten
<lordzett> iig niet met de knoppen
<YamakasY> lordzett: stekker eruit ?
<YamakasY> installeer acpi
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<Greenfact> Hoe en waar vind ik het WW voor sudo opdrachten
<OerHeks>  
<systeem> bij je systeembeheerder
<hans_> hi
<hans_> hoe kan ik de theme van hexchat aanpassen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-28
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<The_adv_Padawan> ben waarschijnlijk fameus aan het derpen maar meer een if in bash is toch gewoon if [ $var == "wattekstdatgelijkmoetzijn"  ]; then  ..... fi
<ThePadawan> bestandje aan het uitlezen in bash, krijg me if niet juist voor een of andere reden /
<ThePadawan>  
<ThePadawan> #!/bin/bash
<ThePadawan>  
<ThePadawan> while read line
<ThePadawan> do
<ThePadawan>     echo $line
<ThePadawan>     if [[ "$line" == "textmatch" ]] ; then
<ThePadawan>       echo "found it"
<ThePadawan>     fi
<ThePadawan> done < input.txt
<Fermata> Daar is paste.ubuntu.com voor. ;)
<ThePadawan> of irc die over multiple lijnen kan printen
<ThePadawan> of http://dpaste.com/13ZFKN0
<ThePadawan> hmmm gelukt waarschijn wel wat te complex om goed te zijn als er iemand een simpelere manier heeft is hij/zij welkom http://dpaste.com/2WSG6NY
<ynze> gedendag lieden...
<lordievader> o/
<ynze> lordievader:  :-)
<ynze> ood
<ynze> Out Of Diskspace
<ynze> Er is echter nog een dds disk beschikbaar.
<ynze> help
<lordievader> ynze: Kun je de output van "df -h&&fdisk -l" pastebinnen?
<ynze> bezig...
<ynze> staat onder: "dfje"
<lordievader> ynze: Plak de link hier aub.
<ynze> ynze@ynze-901:~$ df -h&&fdisk -l Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sdb1       6,3G  5,5G  494M  92% / none            4,0K     0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev            487M  4,0K  487M   1% /dev tmpfs           100M  732K   99M   1% /run none            5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock none            496M  580K  496M   1% /run/shm none            100M   44K  100M   1% /run/user
<ynze> ..
<ynze> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sdb1       6,3G  5,5G  494M  92% / none            4,0K     0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev            487M  4,0K  487M   1% /dev tmpfs           100M  732K   99M   1% /run none            5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock none            496M  580K  496M   1% /run/shm none            100M   44K  100M   1% /run/user
<lordievader> ynze: Ik vroeg alleen om de pastebin link...
<lordievader> ynze: Dit is niet leesbaar, zou je de pastebin link willen geven?
<ynze> ...
<ynze> lordievader: sorry, opnieuw uitleggen.
<lordievader> ynze: http://paste.ubuntu.com plakt daar de output, klik op upload, kopieer link, plaats link hier.
<ynze> ynze@ynze-901:~$ df -h&&fdisk -l Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sdb1       6,3G  5,5G  494M  92% / none            4,0K     0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev            487M  4,0K  487M   1% /dev tmpfs           100M  732K   99M   1% /run none            5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock none            496M  580K  496M   1% /run/shm none            100M   44K  100M   1% /run/user
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8171838/
<perre> oii
<lordievader> ynze: Ah, sudo vergeten, zou je alsnog "sudo fdisk -l" willen pastebinnen?
<lordievader> perre: Hallo ;)
<ynze> ok
<perre> iemand bekend met het commando 'sed' ?
<lordievader> perre: Tamenlijk.
<perre> 'k heb leeg en 'k wil op een lijn de tekens // toevoegen
<perre> ik paste even m'n commando hier
<perre> sed -i '1161s/^/ ??? /' mijn.bestand
<perre>  die ???
<perre> ik begrijp niet wat ik moet plaatsen om // te krijgen
<perre>  //// geeft een foutmelding
<perre>  :)
<perre> leek me logisch ook :)
<perre> 'k wou eens iets anders dan een editor gebruiken
<ynze> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8171865/
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk "sed -i '1161s/^/ \/\/ /' mijn.bestand"
<perre>  even proberen
<perre> ik had iets in die richting al geprobeerd ( \//\
<perre>  )
<lordievader> perre: Je moet iedere / escapen, of een andere seperator gebruiken.
<perre> het werkt nu
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk "sed -i '1161s,^, // ,' mijn.bestand"
<lordievader> ynze: Dual-boot?
<ynze> ?
<perre>  dank je :)
<ynze> lordievader: nee, alleen Ubuntu...
<ynze> nog wel extra space beshikbaar.
<ynze> stuk SSD genaamd MoerSpace.
<lordievader> ynze: Waarom gebruik je dan lvm incorrect/half/wat-dan-ook--ik-begrijp-het-niet?
<perre>  ik had enkel maar de eerste / gedaan... ik zal eraan denken de volgende keer
<ynze> lordievader: ik ook niet, vandaar.
<lordievader> ynze: Waarom heb je het dan zo opgezet?
<ynze> ???
<ynze> volgens de herinstallatie online is alles gebruikt, maar toch heb ikvrije ruimte... ik snap het niet. Maar wil gewoon de beschikbare ruimte erbij.
<ynze> Het mag ok een andere keer hoor. Momenteel wordt het mij al te laat...
<lordievader> ynze: Ik wil gewoon redenen weten. Je hebt een erg vreemde setup als je het mij vraagt en ik wil graag weten waardoor dat komt.
<ynze> Ik ben destijds van versie 12 naar 14 eupdate online.
<lordievader> ynze: Dit komt niet door een update.
<ynze> Ik ben compleet blanco en weet niet wat de EeePC 901 nu doet.
<ynze> lordievader: maar het werkt wel!
<lordievader> ynze: Ongetwijfeld, maar het lijkt erop dat je een keer een reinstall hebt gedaan. En die niet meer verwijderd.
<ynze> ok....
<ynze> Maar ik ben nu moe.... bedtijd...
<ynze> lordievader: Jouw suggestie?
<lordievader> ynze: Goed onderzoeken wat je gebruikt en het geen wat je niet gebruikt (en wat geen waarde heeft) verwijderen.
<ynze> je bent geintesserd en licht geirriteerd :-)
<ynze> zal ik later deze week weer contact opnemen?
<ynze> lordievader: daar is een prog voor te downloaden....
<lordievader> ynze: Waarvoor?
<ynze> lordievader: om te displayen hoe de indeling is van de dds'en in wat er gebruikt wordt.
<ynze> lordievader: hiermee kun je opschonen.
<lordievader> ynze: Als je met "dd's" je hardeschijven bedoeld: [command-line] mount, fdisk, parted, df. [gui] gparted
<lordievader> ynze: Met gezond verstand en het internet kom je ook een heel eind ;)
<ynze> excuseer... solid state disks
<ynze> uiteraard je hebt gelijk. maar ik kan nu niet.... temoe.
<ynze> dermid cyste in mijn hoofd en epilepsie (laaste met pillen, welke perfect werken).
<ynze> dermoid cyste
<lordievader> ynze: Voor dit soort zaken moet je inderdaad rust nemen. Even snel snel dingen opruimen en formatteren gaat altijd fout.
<ynze> lordievader: zeker. daarom ben ik er morgen of overmorgen weer.
<ynze> lordievader: truste!
<perre> ow da sta hier nog open
<perre> :D
<perre> fin... ben ermee door
<perre>  have fun
<perre>  'laterz.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Maikel> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/98110/hogeschool-krijgt-verbod-op-horloges-tijdens-tentamens-vanwege-smartwatches.html
<Maikel> gheh
<Maikel> Goedemorgen kameraten
<lordievader> Pff, verbod op horloges...
<Maikel> Verboten ist alles
<Maikel> ik stel voor om mensen naakt te strippen en dan examen te laten doen en zelfs dan weet je het niet
<pds|2> hoe sla ik ${versionnumber_array[1]} op in een variable?
<lordievader> pds|2: variable=${versionnumber_array[1]} <-- werkt dat niet?
<pds|2> found a work around :)
<pds|2> erm omweggetje gevonden =)
<pds|2> 'k heb dit bestandje: http://fpaste.org/129561/14093092/ and ik zou graag het versienummer aanpassen door een variable dit ik heb in een script  /     sed -i "s/zbx_version: ".*"/zbx_version: "$versionnumber"/g" /tmp/ansible_proxy_update/roles/zabbix_proxy_update/defaults/main.yml
<pds|2> ja fpaste omdat paste ubuntu geen vergeet functie heeft
<lordievader> pds|2: Die sed gaat niet werken, kijk eens goed naar de quotes die je gebruikt ;)
<lordievader> pds|2: Dat je eens goed kijkt naar je quotes en wat het betekend ;)
<perre> oii
<perre> 'k kom gewoon de nest wa vergroten deze keer :)
<perre> vandaag nie veel beweging precies :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-30
<Katrien> hallo
<Katrien> ik heb op de pc van mijn moeder lubuntu gezet omdat ze nog windows xp had
<Katrien> dat werkt al enige tijd erg fijn
<Katrien> maar er is iets mis gegaan met updaten
<Katrien> ik krijg nu de melding
<Katrien> E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.
<Katrien> Maar hoe doe ik dat?
<lord4163> Hoi Katrien
<Katrien> Ik heb wat in de terminal gedaan maar dat lukte niet
<lord4163> Wat kreeg je voor foutmelding?
<Katrien> hoe moet ik dat handmatig uitvoeren?
<Katrien> de foutmelding is precies: E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.
<lord4163> In de terminal inderdaad, staat tussen hulpmiddelen, plak dat commando er in en druk enter.
<Katrien> Ik kom nu ook niet meer in updatebeheer
<Katrien> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' moet ik gewoon inde terminal typern? dat werkt niet
<Katrien> *****@****-VC867AA-ABH-CQ2200NL-NL930:~$ 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' sudo dpkg --configure -a: opdracht niet gevonden
<lord4163> Katrien: Ja zonder de aanhalingstekens
<Katrien> dpkg: error: onbekende optie -:  Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use 'apt' or 'aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;  Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more' !
<lord4163> Exact dit typen: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Katrien> ok, dank je, ik had dus wel de aanhalingstekens erbij gezet....
<lord4163> :-)
<Katrien> En nu krijg ik dit: (hele waslijst)
<Katrien> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libgcrypt11:i386:  libgcrypt11:i386 is afhankelijk van libc6 (>= 2.15); maar:   Pakket `libc6:i386' is niet geïnstalleerd.  dpkg: error processing package libgcrypt11:i386 (--configure):  vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libtasn1-6:i386:  libtasn1-6:i386 is afhankelijk van libc6 (>= 2.4); maar:   Pakket `libc6:i386' is niet ge
<lord4163> Onlangs programma's geinstalleerd?
<lord4163> Probeer dit eens: sudo apt-get install -f
<Katrien> lijkt goed te gaan, danke!
<Katrien> misschien dat ik zo weg ben ivm restarten
<lord4163> Ok is goed
<Katrien> mijn moeder had gewoon op alles updaten gedrukt maar dat duurde zo lang dat ze d epc heeft uitgezet. ik weet niet wat er was, misschien internet uitgevallen
<lord4163> Ja, dan gebeurd dat.
<lord4163> maar hoort volgens mij niet te gebeuren als je hem stopt tijdens het downloaden van de updates.
<Katrien> ik weet het ook niet maar zo te zien gaat het nu beter
<lord4163> Ok, heeft hij nu alles geinstalleerd?
<Katrien> de terminal heeft nu weer zeg maar het beginregeltje staan. nu kan ik weer een nieuw commando geven dus ik denk dat hij klaar is?
<Katrien> dit is het laatste, er is een heleboel gebeurd: Removing obsolete conffile /etc/bash_completion.d/gdbus-bash-completion.sh ... Instellen van glib-networking-services (2.40.0-1) ... Instellen van glib-networking:i386 (2.40.0-1) ... Instellen van gir1.2-freedesktop (1.40.0-1ubuntu0.2) ... Instellen van python3 (3.4.0-0ubuntu2) ... running python rtupdate hooks for python3.4... running python post-rtupdate hooks for python3.4... Inst
<Katrien> en nu staat er weer onder:
<lord4163> Klopt, dat ziet er goed uit :)
<Katrien> oma@oma-VC867AA-ABH-CQ2200NL-NL930:~$
<Katrien> Dus pc opnieuw opstarten?
<Katrien> super handig deze chat!
<lord4163> Hoeft niet als het geen "kernel" updates zijn.
<lord4163> Als het die wel zijn kun je herstarten.
<ynze> g'avond
<ynze> Volgens lordievader heeft mijn EeePC een herziening nodig.
<ynze> Ik meldt me nu dus aan...
<ynze> -t
<ynze> ynze@ynze-901:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for ynze:   Disk /dev/sda: 4034 MB, 4034838528 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 490 cylinders, total 7880544 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0006778f     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      4997
<ynze> eigenlijk: ste.ubuntu.com/8189691/
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8189691/
<YamakasY_> mensen levende hier ?>
<perre>  g'naaf
<lordievader> ynze: Dat klopt ;)
<perre> gha... leven :D
<perre> dag oerheks
<OerHeks> Avond, perre
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-31
<JasperCoenraats> goedemorgen. Weet iemand of je na installatie de bootpartitie kunt vergroten?
<Katrien> lord4163, bent u daar ook?
<Katrien> ik heb gisteren hulp gehad bij het opnieuw updaten van de pc van mijn moeder
<Katrien> het zag er goed uit toen ik klaar was. er stond nog enkele foutmelding maar de pc deed het gewoon
<Katrien> ik heb normaal afgesloten en ben weggegaan
<Katrien> en nu start hij niet meer op, blijft een blauw scherm net lubuntu logo
<Katrien> iemand een idee wat ik kan doen als ik daar dinsdag weer even langs ga?
<bathman> nu heb ik es een vraagje, niet specifiek over ubuntu
<bathman> een meneer die ik wat help met zijn ubuntu + backups, heb ik een lokale rsync-backup voorzien
<bathman> daarbij wordt alles gebackupt vanaf /home/*
<bathman> voor cloud backup, heb ik (voor mijzelf alvast) ff een test gedaan met 'copy', gratis cloud backup van barracuda
<bathman> dat plaatst standaard een map Copy in de home-map
<bathman> maar daarbij gaat deze via de lokale backup wéér gebackupt worden :) dus wilde ik die graag linken aan iets op /
<bathman> dwz soort link op die Copy map zetten? met ln -... moet dat lukken denk ik
<trijntje> bathman: je kan rsync een 'ignore' optie meegeven
<bathman> haja, dat klinkt ook logisch
<bathman> en missch makkelijker
<bathman> slim!
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<ThePadawan> bezig met filesysteem van linux te bestuderen had graag geweten wat het verschil is tussen /sbin en /bin dacht dat /sbin kritieke files bezit voor het systeem en /bin meer  kritieke binaries bezit voor het gebruik gemak van de gebruiker
<lordievader> ThePadawan: sbin is voor de administrator bin is voor alle users.
<ThePadawan> thnx voor de samenvatting :)
<ThePadawan> hmmm weird dev/sda1 is de eerste partitie, /dev/dvd1 (is de eerste printer) maar /dev/lp1 (is de tweede printer)
<lordievader> ThePadawan: Udev ;)
<ThePadawan> bijna halfverwege LFS101x :)
<lordievader> Daar wordt ^ toch ook wel uitgelegd?
<ThePadawan> mja second opinion vragen ivm met je heb begrepen van hen uitleg kan nooit kwaad ;p
<samuel_> hallo,
<samuel_> hoe werkt een mailinglijst?
<lord4163> samuel_: Je krijg mail :P
<samuel_> dus je moet je eerst aanmelden, dan kan je een e-mail sturen en dan krijg je per e-mail antwoord?
<lord4163> samuel_: Je kun je abonneren, en dan ontvang je alle berichten die daar worden geplaatst. En je kan zelf ook natuurlijk berichten plaatsen.
<lord4163> samuel_: Ik zelf ben bijvoorbeeld geabonneerd op de FreeBSD security advisories en accounce lijsten
<samuel_> ik ben hier eens aan het kijken: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-nl/2014-August/thread.html
<samuel_> een forum lijkt me toch handiger? dan krijg je toch geen e-mails van zaken die je niet nodig hebt
<lord4163> samuel_: Het is ook meestal iets wat de eindgebruiker niet gebruikt.
<lord4163> samuel_: Het is meer voor ontwikkelaars, die samen discusseren, en alle berichten zijn daar belangrijk.
<lord4163> samuel_: Meeste mensen maken daar ook een apart email adres voor aan.
<samuel_> lord4163: bedankt voor je antwoord.
<perre> oii
<perre> iemand kennis van bash scripts ?
<perre> want ik denk dat ik een korte weg extreem lang aan het maken ben
<perre> highlight me indien nodig want ik zie het anders niet
<trijntje> perre: wat is het probleem?
<perre> nu beweegt die tab wel :)
<perre> browserchat :/
<perre> wel...
<perre> voor het script wordt uitgevoerd moeten er 3 dingen gecontroleerd worden
<perre>  als 1 ding niet correct is moet het script afbreken
<perre> nu doe ik telkens in het begin van het bestand:
<perre> if [ blablabla ]; then
<perre> code
<perre> fi
<perre> if [ blablabla 2 ]; then
<perre> code
<perre> fi
<perre> 'k vind het er onzinnig uitzien maar het doet wel z'n ding
<trijntje> klinkt logisch, als je 3 dingen moet testen moet je drie ifs hebben
<perre> ( ben trouwens nieuw met bash scripts )
<perre> 'k zie de logica er niet van in
<perre> vroeger in dos had je een goto
<perre> dan kon ik die troep onderaan het bestand zetten
<perre> en het menu bovenaan
<perre> in bash is dat kennelijk niet mogelijk ?
<perre> ( volgens wat ik vond met google tenminste )
<perre> bash lijkt mij zo van eerst dit, dan dat, daarna dat en zo verder
<perre> als ik verkeerd denk erover laat maar weten dan
<lordievader> perre: Waarom geen AND?
<lordievader> Een if regel die aan alle drie de dingen moet voldoen.
<perre> kwestie van de foutmelding die je krijgt als de controle verkeerd is ?
<perre> 1ste controle is op map en 2de en 3de zijn op bestanden
<lordievader> perre: Maak er een python script van: if os.path.isdir(<dir>) and os.path.isfile(<file1>) and os.path.isfile(<file2>): pass
<perre> héhé python :)
<perre> das lang geleden
<perre> 'k wil eigenlijk bij bash blijven
<lordievader> perre: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/59838/how-to-check-if-a-directory-exists-in-a-shell-script
<perre> ff zien
<lordievader> perre: En http://stackoverflow.com/questions/638975/how-do-i-tell-if-a-file-does-not-exist-in-bash
<lordievader> perre: Kun je ook allemaal aan elkaar stringen met and statements, of wat bash ook alweer gebruikte.
<perre> op die manier gebruik ik het ook
<lordievader> perre: Kun je je huidige script pastebinnen?
<perre> kan python met behulp van xmllint data uit een xml bestand lezen ?
<perre> of met sed lijnen in andere bestanden aanpassen ?
<perre> dan wil ik wel eens over python nadenken
<perre> zit eigenlijk nie veel in het script om te zien
<perre> enkel die 3 dingen
<perre> 'k wou wat meer controle als iemand anders het draait want alle locaties zijn hard coded
<lordievader> perre: Voor veel dingen bestaan libraries, en anders heb je nog subprocess om andere progjes aan te roepen.
<perre> het moet echt eenvoud zijn
<perre> zal eens ff kijken naar iets om te 'pastebinnen' :)
<perre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8200031/
<perre> geen idee of dat eigenlijk op iets trekt maar het werkt in ieder geval
<perre> ff zien voor het andere
<lordievader> perre: Dat wil je pas uitvoeren als de plugins dir en die file bestaat?
<perre> ja
<perre> ik past het even
<perre>  'paste'
<perre> het is wel voor een ander bestand maar het principe is hetzelfde http://paste.ubuntu.com/8200088/
<perre> en onderaan zou ik dus de rest beginnen plaatsen van het script
<perre> rest = keuzemenu en opdrachten
<perre> ik vind het een zootje als het op die manier moet
<lordievader> perre: Als de error message niet uitmaakt kun je ze samenvoegen anders zal het toch op een dergelijke manier moeten.
<perre> 'k zal dan maar een punthoofd beginnen krijgen
<perre> vroeger in dos kun je in een batch werken met :menu en goto menu bijvoorbeeld en kon je alles ordenen naar je eigen wens
<perre> voor bash is dat onmogelijk dan precies
<lordievader> Bash heeft functie support, je kunt gewoon een menu functie schrijven. Maargoed ik zou niet weten waarom je een menu nodig hebt in een script.
<perre> het script leest parameters van een xml bestand
<perre> die moeten worden weergegeven op het scherm
<perre> en in het menu kan je kiezen welke je aanpast
<perre> het zijn bestanden die widgets weergeven op pos_x en pos_y
<lordievader> Kun je dan niet gewoon handiger het xml bestand aanpassen?
<perre> zou bijvoorbeeld handig zijn als je van het widget enkel pos_y moet aanpassen
<perre> zeg eens tegen een windows gebruiker dat ie virtueel in command line moet werken met nano
<perre> :D
<lordievader> perre: Ik heb meerdere Windows gebruikers het zien doen ;)
<perre> de meest krijgen nog geen verbinding met putty of psftp
<perre> de windowsgebruikers die ik ken zijn gamers :)
<perre>  die hebben die kennis niet
<perre> en voor m'n eigen is het ook makkelijk
<perre> zo kan ik on the fly dingen aanpassen ipv altijd bestanden te moeten openen en te gaan navigeren naar de lijn die ik wil aanpassen
<lordievader> perre: Ik zou wat functies gaan verwerken in je script of uitwijken naar Python.
<perre> dit is een stuk van naar menu moet http://paste.ubuntu.com/8200193/
<perre> om dan on the fly te kunnen aanpassen
<perre> maar 'k heb al begrepen dat ik met bash gewoon rechtlijnig moet werken... eerst dit, dan dat, dan dat en dan dat enzoverder
<lordievader> Bash is een scripting taal. Toch raad ik je aan functies te gaan gebruiken. Als je 1 functie schrijft die dingen replaced kun je dat voor alle dingen hergebruiken.
<perre>  welja
<perre>  funtion bla {
<perre> ...
<perre> }
<perre>  kreeg ik een error op daarnet
<perre> 'k moet het nog eens bekijken
<lordievader> perre: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-8.html
<perre> ja die heb ik eerder vandaag ook open gehad :)
<perre> 'k moet alles nog eens tegoei bestuderen eerst
<lordievader> Prima guide.
<perre> scripten is al lang geleden en 't is alles wat door elkaar nu
<perre> fin... eerst de tournament server voorbereiden en de andere afslutien
<perre> ben door
<perre>  'laterz.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<TopGear> Heeft iemand van jullie ervaringen met Ubuntu en VPNs?
<lordievader> Ipsec vpns, ja.
<TopGear> lordievader, Tof! Dat is 'm inderdaad. Ik probeer in 15.04 met zo'n VPN te verbinden, maar ik krijg alleen maar een error (in de terminal): "(nm-applet:17441): nm-applet-WARNING **: VPN Connection activation failed: () Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/21' failed in libnm-glib."  Kan jij daar iets mee?
<lordievader> Ik gebruik nooit nm voor vpn.
<lordievader> Gewoon de commandline userspace tools ipsec en openvpn.
<Scot_> Bij het inloggen geeft ubuntu aan dat er updates zijn. Aan het begin van de updating houd het op en komt een melding dat er problemen zijn met firefox en houd op.Dit terwijl ik prima kan internetten. Wat is er aan de hand???
<OerHeks> Scot_, dat staat denk ik los van elkaar..
<OerHeks> ga updaten, wellicht krijg je een verse FF
<Scot_> Dat besef ik ook maar waarom geeft hij die melding, misschien moet ik firefox afvinken
<Scot_> Wat is een FF?
<JanC> Firefox
<OerHeks> ff - firefox
<OerHeks> waarom, weten wij niet, dat kan jij misschien wel zien.
<JanC> kwam die melding tijdens het downloaden of installeren van de updates?
<OerHeks> vage site bezoeken, flash filmpje,.. wie weet?
<JanC> en welke foutmelding was er precies?
<Scot_> Jan juist tijdens installeren
<Scot_> precies zoals boven beschreven
<JanC> ik zie geen precieze foutmelding hierboven...
<Sling> waarom zou je de foutmelding nodig hebben, gewoon melden dat er een fout is is genoeg toch
<Sling> crystal ball doet de rest
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-25
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
 * Skald_9_ etenstijd
<erkan^> heb je een probleem met een internetverbinding, skald_9_?
<Skald_9_> nee, geen probleem met internetverbinding, enkel met server precies
<Skald_9_> gebruik geen wifi, vaste fiber kabelverbinding
<Skald_9_> telenet iedereen je kan zien
<Skald_9_> die zinsconstructie klopte niet
<Skald_9_> *telenet zoals iedereen kan zien
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh
<lpetanicus> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<lpetanicus> Hoe los je een flikkerend scherm bij het opstarten op?
<lordievader> Niet op die manier...
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-29
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<DenBeiren> avond :-)
<TopGear> Avond, DenBeiren.
<DenBeiren> houtskool ligt te sizzelen,.. zonnetje op het koppie, gintonic in de hand en macbook op het terras :-)
<DenBeiren> enkele servertjes aan het tweaken (nee ze willen niet luisteren) :-)
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Wat ben je precies aan het tweaken?
<DenBeiren> ik kom van 1 ubuntuserver en 1 synology
<DenBeiren> nu 1 server met 3 VM's en 1 syno met iscsi en docker er op
<DenBeiren> veel machines dus om nu te onderhouden
<DenBeiren> elk heeft zijn taakje, opslag drastisch verhoogd
<DenBeiren> ik heb nu 1 vm die indexeert
<DenBeiren> 1 die SB CP en sabnzbd draait
<DenBeiren> op de syno een docker voor plex
<DenBeiren> en een docker voor quassel (irc bouncer)
<DenBeiren> hier en daar draait er nog iets niet zoals ik het wil
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Kijk eens naar puppet.
<DenBeiren> en wat doet dat?
<DenBeiren> hmm
<DenBeiren> gevonden
<DenBeiren> lijkt me wel prijzig niet?
<lordievader> DenBeiren: Puppet is gratis. Het is config management overigens.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-30
<DenBeiren> lordievader: ik had niet gezien dat de eerste 10 nodes free zijn,.. ik zal er de eerstkomende dagen zeker eens naar kijken! thx voor de tip
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
 * OerHeks zingt "nummer 100" en doet een dansje
<OerHeks> fullcirclemagazine.org
<BerryH> Goedemiddag. Is er iemand die mij wat kan helpen met het vinden van ruimte voor een nieuwe partitie op mijn schijf? Ik weet dat ik bij installatie van de server heb aangegeven dat niet alle ruimte die beschikbaar was, gebruikt moest worden voor de installatie. Echter, ik weet niet zo goed hoe ik nu kan vinden waar ik nog een nieuwe partitie kan maken op deze schijf.
<Sling> BerryH: welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<BerryH> 14.04
<Sling> wat is de uitvoer van fdisk -l ?
<BerryH> Sling: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12230682/
<Sling> ah dus er is een /boot/ partitie, en een extended partitie met daarin een LVM physical volume
<Sling> pvscan
<Sling> vgscan
<Sling> lvscan
<Sling> die 3 commando's laten zien hoe het qua LVM ingedeeld is
<Sling> lijkt erop dat je een / lvm vg hebt van 400GB en een swap lvm vg van 6GB
<Sling> dan zou er idd nog ruimte over moeten zijn
<BerryH> Sling: bedankt. Ik weet dat er tijdens installatie inderdaad LVM gebruikt is voor de indeling, alleen ik wist dus helemaal niks over LVM.
<Sling> met pvscan zie je de physical volumes
<Sling> daarin kun je logical volumes aanmaken, die zie je met lvscan
<Sling> err sorry, daar tussen zitten dan nog volume groups
<Sling> physical volume (pvscan) -> volume group (vgscan) -> logical volumes (lvscan)
<Sling> die laatste zijn zegmaar je partities die je mount
<Sling> kun je de uitvoer van die 3 commando's in een pastebin zetten?
<BerryH> Sling: ja, ga ik doen
<BerryH> Sling: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12230726/
<Sling> okay dus in je physical volume is nog 93.11 GiB free
<BerryH> Ja, dat zou ik ook zeggen
<BerryH> En dat zit dus in /dev/sda5?
<Sling> klopt
<Sling> wil je een bestaande partitie uitbereiden of gewoon een nieuwe partitie maken
<Sling> en het op een bepaalde plek in je bestandssysteem mounten
<BerryH> Nieuwe partitie aanmaken en dan inderdaad mounten
<BerryH> kan ik dat dan 'gewoon' met fdisk doen?
<Sling> nee, dat moet je dan met LVM doen
<BerryH> of moet dat ook met LVM?
<BerryH> oh, sorry je had al geantwoord.
<Sling> want de ruimte zit al in de LVM physical volume
<Sling> dus die ziet fdisk niet meer als vrij
<BerryH> Ja, inderdaad. Vandaar...
<BerryH> Ok, dan ben ik al een stuk verder. Bedankt Sling
<Sling> dus je kan een nieuw logical volume maken die 100% van de vrije ruimte gebruikt
<Sling> en die in de volumegroup UbuntuServer-vg stoppen, die je al hebt
<Sling> lvcreate -l 100%FREE -n naamvanjenieuwevolume UbuntuServer-vg
<Sling> en die kun je daarna mounten als mount /dev/UbuntuServer-vg/naamvanjenieuwevolume /mount/pad
<Sling> (en in je fstab zetten zodat het ook bij reboot weer gemount is)
<BerryH> En dat nieuwe logical volume moet je dan ook weer formatteren?
<Sling> oh en voordat je mount idd formatteren
<Sling> mkfs.ext4 /dev/UbuntuServer-vg/naamvanjenieuwevolume
<Sling> of welk fs je wil
<BerryH> Super bedankt Sling. Ik begrijp er weer een stuk meer van.
<Sling> LVM op 1 disk lijkt een beetje overhead
<Sling> maar het is vooral handig als je bijvoorbeeld meerdere disks in 1 volumegroup wil stoppen
<Sling> dan is het erg flexibel :)
<BerryH> Dat laatste gaat mij al iets te ver...;-)
<Sling> alhoewel ik in dat soort situaties liever hardware raid zou gebruiken
<Sling> maargoed
<BerryH> Ik ben nog maar een relatieve beginner dus...ik ben al blij als dit nieuwe logical volumne is gelukt en het formatteren en het mounten
<Sling> ja in /etc/fstab kun je gewoon kijken hoe de twee bestaande lvm volumes er in staan
<Sling> als het niet lukt dan horen we t wel :)
<BerryH> in /etc/fstab staat dit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12230841/
<Sling> deze regel laat de mount van / zien:
<Sling> /dev/mapper/UbuntuServer--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Sling> kijk ff nadat je een logical volume hebt gemaakt hoe die in /dev/mapper staat
<Sling> en die kun je dan overnemen
<BerryH> dus bij mij zal het dan iets worsen als /dev/mapper/nieuwlogicalvolume /mountpoint ....etc.
<BerryH> Ok
<Sling> idd
<Sling> heb even geen doos met LVM bij de hand om te testen maar zo zou het moeten gaan :)
<BerryH> Ok. top bedankt. Helaas nog niet kunnen oefenen met fdisk dan om partities aan te maken.
<BerryH> Omdat ik LVM gebruikt heb bij installatie...
<Sling> denk dat je in de toekomt meer gdisk zal gebruiken, wat GPT gebruikt
<Sling> ipv MBR partitietabellen
<BerryH> Ok, we zullen zien.
<BerryH> In ieder geval bedankt voor de tijd en de tips.
<Sling> no problemo
<BerryH> Sling: serious errors occured while mounting new filesystem...
<BerryH> :-)
<Sling> zie je het volume in lvscan / lvdisplay ?
<Sling> filesystem gemaakt?
<BerryH> Ja
<Sling> hoe mount je hem nu?
<BerryH> via /etc/fstab
<BerryH> waarschijnlijk daar ergens iets fout neergezet
<BerryH> Oh, ik denk dat ik het al zie
<BerryH> pad verkeerd
<BerryH> nog een keer proberen.
<BerryH> SlingL gelukt. Pad verkeerd gespeld...;-)
<Sling> ok :)
<BerryH> Sling: het enige probleem is nog dat de directory waar ik het filesystem op gemount heb op root: root staat..
<BerryH> kan ik dat gewoon met chown aanpassen? Of moet dan ook in /etc/fstab
<Sling> BerryH: dat kan gewoon met chown/chmod
<Sling> die eigenschappen zitten in het filesystem, niet in de partitie
<BerryH> Sling ok, dus in /etc/fstab hoef je niet iets te zetten van uid=<user>, gid=<group> ?
<Sling> nee uid/gid zijn specifieke mount opties voor fat en ntfs
<Sling> niet voor ext
<BerryH> Sling: thanks!
<BerryH> hmmmm, ik had dat dus aangepast en nu komt de server niet meer op
<Sling> wat gebeurt er als je opstart?
<BerryH> dan zegt hij iets van dat mounten niet lukt en dat ik kan skippen of iets anders...
<BerryH> Moment ik reboot even
<Sling> skippen lijkt me handig dan :)
<BerryH> Ja, maar dat deed hij dus niet...
<BerryH> Toen hing hij...
<BerryH> S to skip mounting of M for manual recovery
<Sling> en bij welke mount? kun je dat zien
<BerryH> Ja, bij mijn nieuwe mount
<BerryH> Oh, als ik nu s druk dan loopt hij wel verder
<BerryH> Ok, dan kan ik nu die fstab weer goed zetten
<BerryH> Geen idee waarom hij net niet wilde skippen
<Sling> yup, pastebin maar als het niet gaat
<BerryH> Sling: het gaat nu weer goed
<BerryH> Zal je niet verder lastigvallen ;-)
<Sling> daar is het kanaal voor :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-29
<rowan_> lo
<dommel> goedenavond
<dommel> zegt een leek met ubuntu 16.04 lts
<dommel> ja ik heb windhoos gedraaidt
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-01
<dommel> goedemiddag
<dommel> wie weet raad
<dommel> met een brother
<dommel> ik moet steeds in terminal het commando simple scan invoeren
<dommel> wie weet raad
<dommel> ellen-ron
<Ron____> wie weet raad
<Ron____> ik heb eeb brother printer en scanner in een op de scanner na werkt alles ik moet steeds voor de scanner simple scan in typen kan dat niet anders ????
<Ron____> huh op de scanner na werkt hij dus perfect
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-02
<bharat_> setgid: Operation not permitted
<ik_> hallo,sinds kort xubuntu op m'n nieuwe machien gezet maar kan geen films schermvullend afspelen
<ik_> in de browser is het wel ok
<JanC> wat bdoel je precies met “kan geen films schermvullend afspelen”?
<JanC> bedoel
<ik_> zowel in vlc,mplayer en smplayer spelen ze windowboxed af,aan alle vier zijde blauwe of zwarte rand
<ik_> ook is de film zelf on top van alles
<ik_> menu's zijn verborgen achter de film,in de browser,bv youtube speelt wel op volledig scherm
<JanC> dus bij VLC & mplayer krijg je hetzelfde effect?
<ik_> ja,de film zelf blijft op het formaat zoals in het venster
<JanC> klinkt als een probleem met de grafische driver en/of met hardwarematig decoderen van video
<ik_> is intel HD 530 voorlopig,heb nog een nvidia nvs315 liggen maar nog geen correcte aansluitkabels
<JanC> heb je ook geprobeerd met een GStreamer-gebaseerde speler?  ik denk dat dat standaard "Parole" is in Xubuntu?
<ik_> ja,hetzelfde,net antwoord gekregen op engelstalig xubuntu chat,in smplayer is het ondertussen opgelost!
<JanC> ik veronderstel iets met de rendering backend of zo?
<JanC> XVideo of OpenGL of ...?
<ik_> bjj voorkueren stond de uitvoer op xv,dit was het probleem
<ik_> bij smplayer nu op standaard gezet en is in orde
<JanC> xv is XVideo
<ik_> bij parool op niet xv
<ik_> nu nog vlc...
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-03
<Wim_> Als ik mijn computer start, moet ik inloggen met een wachtwoord. Normaal verschijnt dat de beginpagina. Nu kom ik niet verder en  herhaalt de startsite (inloggen) zich. Hoe los ik dat op?
<Wim_> I have tot start Ubuntu  with my password. After that, i can start. But now I cannot start. When i start with my password and I enter, I
<Wim_> go back to the beginning. So I cannot internet at this moment. Who can help me?
<Wim_> Antwoord mag ook in het Nedrlands
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-04
<Guest74113> Heeft iemand ervaringen met linux mint? Is dat even goed / slechter / beter dan Ubuntu?
<tmsbrg> minder dan een minuut na je vraag weggaan... Ik denk dat er wat IRC-cursussen gegeven moeten worden
<Pickel_> Hi
<Pickel_> Iemand verstand van USB poort besturing?
<streulma> een goede avond iedereen, ik stel mijn vraag ook op het Engelse IRC kanaal, maar ik heb nog altijd problemen met mijn Asus N751JX en Nvidia 950M, wat zijn jullie opinies over deze grafische kaart van de laptop?
<streulma> is Pjotr hier aanwezig?
<streulma> wij prijzen Pjotr zeer hoog hier en zouden hem graag eens ontmoeten
<JanC> komt af en toe wel eens langs hier, maar niet zo heel vaak (meer)
<streulma> wel ik heb een vriend die niet van W... moet weten en heel graag Pjotr wil ontmoeten omdat die voor hem de Linux bijbel is.
<streulma> W = Windows
<streulma> @JanC
<JanC> :)
<JanC> zit Pjotr niet meer op het forum?
<streulma> @JanC toch wel en hij antwoord altijd snel
<OerHeks> Hij komt hier ook nog wel eens ..
<streulma> wel als dat zo zou zijn dan wil ik eens een moment afspreken hoe die vriend van me virtueel met hem kan spreken hier via IRC
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-28
<Guest94292> Heb al vele websites bezocht. Ofwel werken de links niet, ofwel ongeldige website. Waar kan ik Ubuntu downloaden om te proberen?
<SimonNL> probeer eens ubuntu.com
<SimonNL> beetje zoeken daar lukt je vast wel.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-31
<Vince_> Hoi daar! Ik wil graag Ubuntu uitproberen via mijn laptop thuis. Ik gebruik echter een kabel om op internet te komen. Ik heb de WiFi uitstaan. Nu krijg ik de foutmelding dan er geen verbinding met internet gemaakt kan worden omdat er geen kabelverbinding zo zijn. Hoe kan ik dit oplossen, er zit namelijk gewoon een kabelverbinding tussen mijn laptop en de modem van Tele-2. Kan iemand mij op weg helpen? Hartikke bedankt voor je hulp 
<mandje> dat is raar Vince_
<mandje> hardware: is die kabel gegarandeerd goed?  zie je de connectie ledjes  bij de poorten branden?
<mandje> heb je een ander OS op die laptop wat wel via die ethernet verbinding wil?
<Vince_> Hoi mandje, bedankt voor je snelle reactie. Ik heb een goede andere kabel gebruikt en dat geef geen beter resultaat. Ik zal de connectielampjes thuis gaan controleren. Ik ben nu in de bieb om mijn laptop met Ubuntu uit te proberen. Op de WiFi werkt deze laptop wel. Het is echter voor mij belangrijk dat ik op de kabel kan werken.
<Vince_> Het andere OS wat wel werkte was WIN7, dat was echter een niet legale versie. Ik heb die toen volledig overschreven toen ik Ubuntu voor de eerste keer instaleerde.
<mandje> ok. nou dan is de ethernet module/poort/kabel/poort technisch goed.
<mandje> aannemende dat die win7 het via ethernet deed.
<mandje> 'op de wifi werkt deze laptop wel'  ook niet duidelijk. werkt die op de wifi met win7?  of ook met ubuntu?
<mandje> je weet toch wel van troubleshooten Vince_ ? stuk voor stuk heel precies afvinken van mogelijke oorzaken.
<Vince_> Ik weet van troubleshooten, op de wifi werkt de laptop met Ubuntu wel. Ik kan helaas de oorzaak an het niet werken op de kabel voor internet nog niet achterhalen. Heb je mogelijk nog andere suggesties?
<mandje> even mn glazen bol afstoffen.  ;)
<remy> kan zijn dat je eth0 niet goed is geconfigureerd
<mandje> nog overgeslagen: met win7 heeft de ethernet verbinding het wel gedaan?
<mandje> kan altijd nog zijn dat het in de hardware zit. om daar evt. zekerheid in te krijgen is al een hele toer blijkt.
<mandje> eerst win7 via de wifi gebruikt. nooit aan ethernet gehangen. dan win7 wissen. ubuntu er op via wifi. en dan via ethernet willen. oh jee.. doet het niet. :(  ligt aan ubuntu!
<mandje> ja hoor.
<remy> hij is weg
<remy> foetsie
<mandje> opgelost
<mandje> vapourised
<mandje> dat gebeurde om 13:25:59
<mandje> * Vince_ has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<remy> rust in vrede
<remy> we zullen je missen vince_
<remy> (als kiespijn)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-01
<MauriceNL> hallo, ik heb een vraag of skype installatie
<selckin> shoot
<MauriceNL> ik krijg een foutmelding als ik het deb pakket wil installeren
<MauriceNL> apt transaction returned result exit-failed
<selckin> copy paste the volledig output naar https://paste.ubuntu.com/ en paste de url hier
<MauriceNL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25444993/
<selckin> staan zeker 5 lijnen boven met de echte error?
<MauriceNL> nee...
<MauriceNL> Gedetailleerde fouten van de pakketbeheerder volgen:  apt transaction returned result exit-failed
<MauriceNL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25445033/
<selckin> then i don't know
<MauriceNL> :'(
<remy> ff een vraagje, hoe kan ik een iso branden van 8,5 gb..xfburn geprobeerd maar ik krijg de melding dat er geen dvd inzit
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-02
<newuser> goedenavond
<newuser> Ik heb een vraag over een nieuwe installatie
<newuser> nou misschien later dan maar
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-03
<renatoneto> hey ik heb een vraagje over ubuntu 16.04.3 die blijft hangen bij het afsluiten
<renatoneto> ik heb al in syslog gekeken maar vind niet onmiddellijk een oorzaak
<renatoneto> is er hier soms iemand die mij in de juiste richting zou kunnen wijze?
<Cees_> tijdens afsluiten op esc drukken geeft soms meer info
<renatoneto> Cees_ dank voor de tip maar helaas blijf ik enkel volgende zien tijdens het afsluiten https://i.imgur.com/MXWxbp9.png
<Cees_> zo te zien zou ik denken iets met netwerk... maar wat blijft de vraag
<renatoneto> Cees_ heb al gevonden dat als ik volgende lijnen uit mijn grub.conf haal, hij dan wel mooi afsluit
<renatoneto> https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<renatoneto> Cees_ het geen ik eigenlijk probeer te bereiken is dat hij terug begint met zijn interfaces eth0 te noemen ipv enp6s0
<renatoneto> enig idee hoe ik dit voor elkaar zou kunnen krijgen, zodoende dat hij niet meer hangt bij shutdown :)?
<Kebabfish> renatoneto, misschien is dit wat je zoekt? https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<renatoneto> kebabfish: dat is dus exact wat ik gedaan heb
<renatoneto> dan loopt het fout
<renatoneto> als ik die regels uit mijn grub.conf haal, lukt de shutdown wel
<Kebabfish> ah, had ik niet zo snel gezien
<renatoneto> kebebfish: geen probleem, jij enig idee hoe ik volgende zou kunnen oplossen?
<renatoneto> ik wil dus eth0 als vaste interface naam, omdat sinds ubuntu 16.04 met die dynamische namen de interface namen steeds veranderen per toestel
<renatoneto> kebebfish:  ik wil dus eth0 als vaste interface naam, omdat sinds ubuntu 16.04 met die dynamische namen de interface namen steeds veranderen per toestel
<renatoneto> en je dus je /etc/networking/interfaces ook steeds moet veranderen met de juiste naam
<renatoneto> maar ik wil deze ubuntu image als template gaan gebruiken
<renatoneto> snap je het probleem wat ik bedoel?
<Kebabfish> ik snap denk ik wat je bedoelt, maar ik heb daar zelf nog nooit mee te maken gehad
<Kebabfish> en dan heb ik vaak niet meer te bieden dan die populaire zoekmachine :p
<renatoneto> toch bedankt :)
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-28
<ufo-piloot> ik heb bash issues
<ufo-piloot> wie is er goed met bash ?
<ufo-piloot> 'k heb een functie
<ufo-piloot> die ik aanroep met een argument
<ufo-piloot> dat argument is een eerder ingestelde variable
<ufo-piloot> eg.: ircdpad="/ircserver/unreal"
<ufo-piloot> functie aanroepen = testfunctie ircdpad
<ufo-piloot> als ik dan $1 echo krijg ik ircdpad wat goed is
<ufo-piloot> als ik dan ${!1} aanroep krijg ik /ircserver/unreal wat ook goed is
<ufo-piloot> de functie moet een / na unreal zetten
<ufo-piloot> maar
<ufo-piloot> [[ "${!1}" != */ ]] && $1="${!1}/"
<ufo-piloot> werkt niet
<ufo-piloot> de foutmelding is: ircdpad=/ircserver/unreal/: No such file or directory
<ufo-piloot> de originele inhoud van de variable moet aangepast worden zonder dat de naam van de variable aangepast wordt
<ufo-piloot> iemand die ermee overweg kan ?
<ufo-piloot> google is ook al niet duidelijk geweest de laatste 5 uur
<ufo-piloot> [[ "${!1}" != */ ]] && declare -g ${1}="${!1}/"
<ufo-piloot> das de oplossing.. kennelijk
<ufo-piloot> 'k kan m'n eigen wel facepalmen
<ufo-piloot> die declare heeft mij in het verleden nog al gepest
